# Chainsaw Photos



## timberwolf

Lets see them Photos, nothing but chainsaws and more chainsaws.

Here are a few TW ported saws ready to go cut some fire wood.

And a whole bunch of race chain.


----------



## huskydave

Nice saws. I bet they rip what model Husqvarna is that? Would the Stihl's be 026 and 066?


----------



## stihl sawing

Their not this clean anymore.


----------



## timberwolf

Nice Clean Saws! 

359, that will cut with a stock 066 at least in smaller stuff.

026 that will pull an 8 pin 3/8 rim, built for torque.

088, just basic porting on the jug thats on it, but pulls a 10 tooth gear quite fine for bucking up tree trunks.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## Lurch2

Here's a couple you don't see every day.


----------



## huskydave

Id like to see a video of that Wright running.


----------



## stihl sawing

Lurch2 said:


> Here's a couple you don't see every day.


Never seen a wright that looked like that one, Nice old saw, and with extra blades.


----------



## stihl sawing

huskydave said:


> Id like to see a video of that Wright running.


Yeah, would be nice.


----------



## Blakesmaster

That Wright is a crazy looking saw! Never seen anything like that.


----------



## Lurch2

Both pictures were taken on the same block of wood. Gives a little size perspective.


----------



## Blakesmaster

Lurch2 said:


> Both pictures were taken on the same block of wood. Gives a little size perspective.



Now I really want to see it go!


----------



## timberwolf

Ya, 3 cuts cold start, can't wait to see the upcut.


----------



## Evan629

heres my new saw


----------



## romeo

Firewood saws.


----------



## wood4heat

Not real exciting but it's all I got.






Think I'm going to ask my dad for his old Craftsman for a restoration project. If I remember right it ran fine but the bar was shot so he got a new Stihl. That was about 20yrs ago but last I knew the old blue Craftsman was still out in the garage.


----------



## Nuzzy

I need more saws


----------



## wood4heat

Nuzzy said:


>



What are you making in this pic? :monkey:


----------



## stihl sawing

Nuzzy said:


> I need more saws


I noticed ya have a fass fuel system on your dodge. I put one on my 2000 dodge about 4 years ago. Best thing i ever did. Went through 5 lift pumps before that. Have you had any trouble out of the fass . Oh and some nice saws too.


----------



## Booshcat

My guess was a wheelbarrow handle?????


----------



## Nuzzy

wood4heat said:


> What are you making in this pic? :monkey:




My buddies wanted to carve medieval weapons during a camping trip. In that pic I'm carving out a bludgeoning stick 


It was shortly thereafter when I made myself a bench


----------



## SawTroll

Blakesmaster said:


> That Wright is a crazy looking saw! Never seen anything like that.




Not a chainsaw though......


----------



## Blakesmaster

SawTroll said:


> Not a chainsaw though......



I see that. Would still enjoy seeing one cut. I know it's taboo on this sight though.


----------



## Nuzzy

stihl sawing said:


> I noticed ya have a fass fuel system on your dodge. I put one on my 2000 dodge about 4 years ago. Best thing i ever did. Went through 5 lift pumps before that. Have you had any trouble out of the fass . Oh and some nice saws too.




I've had the same experience. The FASS is awesome and (in my opinion) is absolutely critical on any modded/programmed '98.5-'02 Dodge CTD. Luckily I bought my truck off a guy who had already gone through the fun of replacing his injector pump and got the FASS to avoid repeating it in the future.


----------



## Cedarkerf

*Some of the saws*

Obviously Im a Stihl head but if the right stray dawg wanderd in Id give it a good home.


----------



## LouieIV

My new 5100. My first saw and only, so far :greenchainsaw: 

-LouieIV


----------



## boltonranger

*A beaut.*



LouieIV said:


> My new 5100. My first saw and only, so far :greenchainsaw:
> 
> -LouieIV



You never forget your first saw. 
-br


----------



## Farley9n

*Rare Sighting of a Rare Saw!*

I was lucky enough to get this picture before the whole log was "cookied" or the saw was cooked!.......Bob


----------



## Farley9n

*Pnw Gtg*

Here's a picture of mostly my saws at the PNW GTG...........Bob :jawdrop: 










I would have brought a few more but I only have a 3/4 ton PU :greenchainsaw:


----------



## JPP

Here's all I have left.
Got rid of my old ones this winter (Poulan and Homelite).


----------



## Dibbs

romeo said:


>



Whoa, Black Betty!


----------



## alderman

*577 Firewood saw*

Took the Shindaiwa 577 up for a bit of cutting this morning.

The little boost in HP over the 488's seems to make quite a bit of difference in this Fir. Comes with more weight also so there is a trade off.


----------



## nikocker

*My new friends!*

I call them Thunder and Lightnin'

Al


----------



## Trigger-Time

*Some of mine......................again  *


----------



## stihl sawing

You guys have some nice saws, And i bet bamalam is one bad :censored:


----------



## Ax-man

]I'll get in on this one. 

These are some of the oldie but goodies that I have in my collection that are dedicated to mostly cutting firewood. If I am not cutting wood with them they just sit on shelves looking pretty.

The 076's are semi retired from the working stable and have been replaced with a 66 and 88. The rest of them have either been rebuilt from other saws or I got them running by doing a little fixing on them.

The two I really like are that J-red 80 and the Homie 925. I feel those two saws could hold their own against any of the newer saws in the same cc class.


----------



## gmax

The big the small and the ugly, now no laughing at my wild thing, i will buy any
chainsaw that runs for $15


----------



## bigbadbob

Farley9n said:


> Here's a picture of mostly my saws at the PNW GTG...........Bob :jawdrop:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would have brought a few more but I only have a 3/4 ton PU :greenchainsaw:








Bob all those saws were so cool!!!!
Good memories!!!


----------



## bigbadbob

Here is a picture of my runners, no dead ones.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## blsnelling

bigbadbob said:


> Here is a picture of my runners, no dead ones.:hmm3grin2orange:



Hey, I see an 07S!!


----------



## bigbadbob

blsnelling said:


> Hey, I see an 07S!!


Thanks.
It ran at the PNW GTG, missed a few beats. Cut good.
Neat old saw.


----------



## taplinhill

This is most of them, give or take a few.
Most run, some don't but will.
Some may even be sold. Did I say that?:censored:


----------



## stihl sawing

taplinhill said:


> This is most of them, give or take a few.
> Most run, some don't but will.
> Some may even be sold. Did I say that?:censored:


What a nice collection, I bet you have trouble deciding on which one to use.LOL


----------



## weenieroaster

A few more here:


----------



## stihl sawing

weenieroaster said:


> A few more here:


You got some nice one's too. And ready for some huge trees.


----------



## taplinhill

stihl sawing said:


> I bet you have trouble deciding on which one to use.LOL



How true!!!!!
If you take enough saws with you, you don't have to bring a gas can!!!!!


----------



## weenieroaster

stihl sawing said:


> You got some nice one's too. And ready for some huge trees.



Thanks stihl sawing. Definitely like those big trees


----------



## andrethegiant70

stihl sawing said:


> What a nice collection, I bet you have trouble deciding on which one to use.LOL




Taplin, I heard you're providing a course on shop cleaning .... is it available on DVD? I need some serious help here.


----------



## stihl sawing

taplinhill said:


> How true!!!!!
> If you take enough saws with you, you don't have to bring a gas can!!!!!


LOL, Very true.


----------



## SawTroll

taplinhill said:


> How true!!!!!
> If you take enough saws with you, you don't have to bring a gas can!!!!!




I needed only one saw, and one tank today - but it was good to run the 346xpg again....


----------



## slowp

Here is Twinkle with Spokesmodel.


----------



## timberwolf

Here are a few more work saws, and a couple racers.

Check out the pile of sawdust I found one spring once the snow melted.


----------



## husq2100

very nice Brian

 

Serg


----------



## Burvol

slowp said:


> Here is Twinkle with Spokesmodel.



.


----------



## stihl sawing

timberwolf said:


> Here are a few more work saws, and a couple racers.
> 
> Check out the pile of sawdust I found one spring once the snow melted.


Nice saws and woodpile.


----------



## stihl sawing

slowp said:


> Here is Twinkle with Spokesmodel.


Twinkle's lookin mighty fine.


----------



## dustytools

Here's a picture of my two big-boys taking a break on the log after doing a little milling today. View attachment 72281


----------



## stihl sawing

dustytools said:


> Here's a picture of my two big-boys taking a break on the log after doing a little milling today. View attachment 72281


Some sweet lookin cedar, I bet that milling is a blast to do.


----------



## skid row

timberwolf said:


> Here are a few more work saws, and a couple racers.
> 
> Check out the pile of sawdust I found one spring once the snow melted.



 SWEET


----------



## hornett224

*hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.....................*



taplinhill said:


> This is most of them, give or take a few.
> Most run, some don't but will.
> Some may even be sold. Did I say that?:censored:



i think i need to take a rod trip!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## brncreeper

dustytools said:


> Here's a picture of my two big-boys taking a break on the log after doing a little milling today. View attachment 72281


Nice job!


----------



## NYH1

Anyone know how I can shrink my photos on Photo Bucket? I forgot how to do it. Thanks.


----------



## Bowtie

dustytools said:


> Here's a picture of my two big-boys taking a break on the log after doing a little milling today. View attachment 72281



Dusty I see you are milling cedar. I have a bunch of trunks of good cedar I was thinking of milling, but Im a rookie at milling. What type of chain do you use? I was thinking of using my 064 to mill some, and maybe the 7900.


----------



## dustytools

stihl sawing said:


> Some sweet lookin cedar, I bet that milling is a blast to do.



It is a blast! I turned that cant into six 7/4X12"X9' long boards this morning.


----------



## dustytools

Bowtie said:


> Dusty I see you are milling cedar. I have a bunch of trunks of good cedar I was thinking of milling, but Im a rookie at milling. What type of chain do you use? I was thinking of using my 064 to mill some, and maybe the 7900.



I was just using standard full-comp chain on these. The finish is a little rougher but it mills it just fine. These are gonna be used for a trailer deck and sides so the rougher finish will be welcomed. Under normal circumstances I like to use the ripping chain from Baileys. Its very affordable and does a real nice job. Either of your saws should do just fine.


----------



## bmcdjohnson

Here are pics of my saws:


----------



## Bowtie

Here is my favorite saw. Just got the DP muffler cover today. Cant wait to try it in wood!


----------



## Bowtie

Other view, 064 AV, 28" Rollo ES


----------



## taplinhill

andrethegiant70 said:


> Taplin, I heard you're providing a course on shop cleaning .... is it available on DVD? I need some serious help here.



DVD?, no. But it is still available on BETA.
One way to clean the shop is to have OCD.
The second is triple the size of the shop.
Combine the two and you can't lose


----------



## J.Walker

A couple of photos of my 357xp. I need to take some photos of the other saws. Just bought a Husky 339xp today!





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RiverRat2

Farley9n said:


> Here's a picture of mostly my saws at the PNW GTG...........Bob,,, I would have brought a few more but I only have a 3/4 ton PU :greenchainsaw:



BOB I suppose your description is accurate,,,, LOL!!!! 

thanks for posting the Pic of my 084  




slowp said:


> Here is Twinkle with Spokesmodel.





Slow P ,,,, Twinkles Spokesmodel is *HOT!!!!!!!*


----------



## stihl sawing

J.Walker said:


> A couple of photos of my 357xp. I need to take some photos of the other saws. Just bought a Husky 339xp today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Man, That there saw got some big dogs on it.


----------



## RiverRat2

bigbadbob said:


> Thanks.
> It ran at the PNW GTG, missed a few beats. Cut good.
> Neat old saw.




Hey Bob how are yas????? yer dern tootin that 07S Ran Good,,, It Really did,,, nice clean old saw!!!! 

You guys realize How many regulars are in that picture???

I see,,, Chowdozer, Farley9n, bigbadbob, wood4heat, flea, Haywire Haywood, bookerdog, SpottedOwl's Better half (LOL) and a few others I cant make out!!!!


----------



## J.Walker

stihl sawing said:


> Man, That there saw got some big dogs on it.




SWE#Kipp posted a photo of a Husky on display at a logging fair that had those dogs on. I saw it and had to have them. They work great. Love those double daug's.


----------



## RiverRat2

Trigger-Time said:


> *Some of mine......................again  *



Trigger,,,, You make me sick!!!!!!! LOLOL!!!!!!!!


----------



## Former Saw Builder

*Pruning saw*

My pruning saw.....


----------



## stihl sawing

EdRitchey said:


> My pruning saw.....


----------



## Stihlman441

*Stilh Brothers*

My Stihl brothers
MS260 16''bar
MS441 18'' and 25'' bars
MS660 25'' and 36'' bars


----------



## csx7006

Heres mine!!!


----------



## metalspec

Here are some of mine...


----------



## harrygrey382

metalspec said:


> Here are some of mine...


Very nice. What's the stihl on the RHS of the 2nd top shelf?


----------



## stihl sawing

metalspec said:


> Here are some of mine...


Nice collection.


----------



## metalspec

harrygrey382 said:


> Very nice. What's the stihl on the RHS of the 2nd top shelf?



The Stihls from left to right are..
009L, 015, 015AV(apart)
028, 029, 030
032, 070
066, 090


----------



## metalspec

stihl sawing said:


> Nice collection.



Thanks! That's not all of them... I'm gonna have to get them all out one day for a family picture.


----------



## metalspec

EdRitchey said:


> My pruning saw.....



I like that! I put a 21" bar on my 090 for similar fun!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Shelving with the 250, a dead 015, a soon to be rebuilt 039, an 012 that needs the tank gasket to be replaced and a couple busted tank housings, and 029 parts saws. 





Fixed the ignition wire and got the 084 running good today. 





My do it all workhorse 026





My 044 before and after


----------



## slowp

*The Barbie Saw*

I had to do something fun after filing the chain. Got the Rhinestones on the way back from the GTG.


----------



## gr8scott72

The 394xp making some noodles:


----------



## stihl sawing

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Shelving with the 250, a dead 015, a soon to be rebuilt 039, an 012 that needs the tank gasket to be replaced and a couple busted tank housings, and 029 parts saws.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed the ignition wire and got the 084 running good today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My do it all workhorse 026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 044 before and after


That 044 almost looks new after a good cleaning.


----------



## stihl sawing

gr8scott72 said:


> The 394xp making some noodles:


Making noodles is a lot of fun. Their just a mess to pick up in the yard.


----------



## gr8scott72

stihl sawing said:


> Making noodles is a lot of fun. Their just a mess to pick up in the yard.



I haven't picked them up yet. I did use the new stihl BR600 to blow them all in a pile. (4 month old wet, matted up noodles were no problem for the BR600)


----------



## stihl sawing

gr8scott72 said:


> I haven't picked them up yet. I did use the new stihl BR600 to blow them all in a pile. (4 month old wet, matted up noodles were no problem for the BR600)


Yeah, Rub it in. You guys are making me want one,and my BR420 works fine.LOL


----------



## Just Mow




----------



## Just Mow




----------



## Lakeside53

Hmmm.. Too clean....opcorn:


----------



## gr8scott72

Here's some more handywork of the 394xp:


----------



## teacherman

timberwolf said:


> Ya, 3 cuts cold start, can't wait to see the upcut.



:hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange: :hmm3grin2orange:

(the Wright reciprocator from much earlier in the thread)


----------



## 460magnum

only have 2 saws for now but the CAD is in me!!!


----------



## comp1911

JRedLogger's family, my 2152 is on the right  






920










2171





70E


----------



## Just Mow

Lakeside53 said:


> Hmmm.. Too clean....opcorn:



Kinda forgot to notice that the picture was taken in a CARWASH


----------



## RiverRat2

Just Mow said:


>



Ive seen this saw before?????? somewhere?????? :greenchainsaw: 

What do you do with all your saws @ the *CARWASH*????? Duh?????? :monkey:


----------



## taplinhill

comp1911 said:


> JRedLogger's family



Gotta love them Jonsereds.


----------



## stihl sawing

Just Mow said:


>


Is that a Wild thing hid behind that BR600 blower.LOL Nice saws


----------



## RiverRat2

*Been Holding Out,,,,,*

A couple of days in the life of just *some *of River's saws.....
The crew from R-L,,,Woods ported MS361 20"B/C, Woods ported MS440BBkit 28" Reduced weightB/C full comp
Mufflermodded 066 30" B/C,,,, WPS Stage III 044/460 24" B/C














Day one Crew,,, Object Take down 15 Pines get ready for stump grinding on a homesite prep job,,,,















here's what they did to earn their keep,,,, just a few stumps,,, not all of them!!!!




Day two reinforcements, next post


----------



## stihl sawing

RiverRat2 said:


> A couple of days in the life of just *some *of River's saws.....
> 
> Day one Crew,,, Object Take down 15 Pines get ready for stump grinding on a homesite prep job,,,,
> 
> The crew from R-L,,,Woods ported MS361 20"B/C, Woods ported MS440BBkit 28" Reduced weightB/C full comp
> Mufflermodded 066 30" B/C,,,, WPS Stage III 044/460 24" B/C
> 
> 
> 
> here's what they did to earn their keep,,,, just a few stumps,,, not all of them!!!!
> 
> Day two reinforcements, next post


Good to see a saw that's been used, No paint on bar and good and dirty.


----------



## RiverRat2

stihl sawing said:


> Good to see a saw that's been used, No paint on bar and good and dirty.



Yep!!!! Hey Stihl sawing when you quote a post that has lots of or any photos,,, delete all of the IMG files andit just leaves the comments,,,, lots cleaner and all the photos arent taking up space on the server,,, 

Also much nicer on the folks with Dial up,,,,,,

Like this:



RiverRat2 said:


> A couple of days in the life of just *some *of River's saws.....
> 
> Day one Crew,,, Object Take down 15 Pines get ready for stump grinding on a homesite prep job,,,,
> The crew from R-L,,,Woods ported MS361 20"B/C, Woods ported MS440BBkit 28" Reduced weightB/C full comp
> Mufflermodded 066 30" B/C,,,, WPS Stage III 044/460 24" B/C
> here's what they did to earn their keep,,,, just a few stumps,,, not all of them!!!!
> Day two reinforcements, next post



Just a thought!!!!!


----------



## harrygrey382

stihl sawing said:


> Good to see a saw that's been used, No paint on bar and good and dirty.



yeah, and no poncy tray protector...


----------



## stihl sawing

RiverRat2 said:


> Yep!!!! Hey Stihl sawing when you quote a post that has lots of or any photos,,, delete all of the IMG files andit just leaves the comments,,,, lots cleaner and all the photos arent taking up space on the server,,,
> 
> Also much nicer on the folks with Dial up,,,,,,
> 
> Like this:
> 
> 
> 
> Just a thought!!!!!


Ya mean like this.

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/goth1611.gif

http://i261.photobucket.com/albums/ii51/rlevns/chainsaws016.jpg


----------



## teacherman

*Hey Mow!*

I noticed one of your MS 192s is wearing a Rollomatic E bar instead of a Mini. How does it handle the added cutting load? I am thinking of throwing a 12" picco bar on mine since opening up the muffler a bit. Thanks, nice clean saws.

3 192s, that is serious small saw CAD, or serious tree climbing.......


----------



## RiverRat2

teacherman said:


> I noticed one of your MS 192s is wearing a Rollomatic E bar instead of a Mini. How does it handle the added cutting load? I am thinking of throwing a 12" picco bar on mine since opening up the muffler a bit. Thanks, nice clean saws.
> 
> 3 192s, *that is serious small saw CAD*, or serious tree climbing.......



Yeah,,, he has it really Bad!!!!!!!!!!!

LOLOL!!!! If you just knew!!!!!!!!!!:monkey:


----------



## RiverRat2

stihl sawing said:


> Ya mean like this.



Well,,,, sort of like this!!!!!!   :monkey: :greenchainsaw:


----------



## RiverRat2

*Day 2*

Reinforcements arrive the 365 husky w/24" B&C and a woodsported 066 wearing a 36" reduced weight B&C




Morestumps 066 w/muffler mod!!!!









Tha piles are getting bigger,,,,,




more lot clearing,,,,,,


----------



## bigbadbob

Nice job RiverRat2!!!!


----------



## parrisw

Here is my fleet, there is a 038super missing there, its all apart.


----------



## J.Walker

Here's a photo of my new 339xp.




[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## J.Walker

A few more saws





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Former Saw Builder

parrisw said:


> Here is my fleet, there is a 038super missing there, its all apart.



The old Mac is not in your list....?


----------



## parrisw

EdRitchey said:


> The old Mac is not in your list....?



Yup your right, I just added it!

Thanks


----------



## Former Saw Builder

parrisw said:


> Yup your right, I just added it!
> 
> Thanks



How do you like your 250


----------



## parrisw

EdRitchey said:


> How do you like your 250



Ummm, I don't know, I've never used it. I got it to run last year, but not that good, so I just parked it, it needs a little tlc, I suspect the carb is gummed up it sat for many years. Where would I get parts for it?


----------



## Darkness77

My 116si that my dad gave me. Great saw, loves to work. Use for firewood mostly Jarrah and sometimes Wandoo.


----------



## heimannm

*McCulloch 740*

Here are a couple of photo's of my 740; 99cc direct drive saw. A pretty good old saw once you get it started.

Mark


----------



## teacherman

parrisw said:


> Here is my fleet, there is a 038super missing there, its all apart.



Is that an 056 Mag 2 at the top left there?


----------



## parrisw

teacherman said:


> Is that an 056 Mag 2 at the top left there?



Nope, its a 031AV.


----------



## brncreeper

346 18” bar, 372 25” bar.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Here's a couple pics of three of my saws with some Ohia I cut today. My 660 with a 8 pin sprocket pulled the 36" bar with ease. I just put that 28" bar on my Echo. Fits very nicely. The little 61 Rancher can hold it's own. My 028 is waiting on new rings. My MS 270's muffler is in Ohio getting modded along with a new muffler for my Echo that I got for $5.00.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Here's a couple pics of three of my saws with some Ohia I cut today. My 660 with a 8 pin sprocket pulled the 36" bar with ease. I just put that 28" bar on my Echo. Fits very nicely. The little 61 Rancher can hold it's own. My 028 is waiting on new rings. My MS 270's muffler is in Ohio getting modded along with a new muffler for my Echo that I got for $5.00.



Those are nice saws you got there but that wood really takes the cake,no pun intended. More table tops? The previous pics of your work blows me away,awesome!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

pioneerguy600 said:


> Those are nice saws you got there but that wood really takes the cake,no pun intended. More table tops? The previous pics of your work blows me away,awesome!
> Pioneerguy600



Thank-you. That's nice to hear. Those will become tables like the two kiawe ones you can see in the background. The owner of this tree said it's estimated to be 750 years old. I have to drive two hours one way to get there but it doesn't bother me, even with $4.36 gasoline. It's just too much fun using that big bar on my 660.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

After waiting a month my 056 Mag finally arrived today. She ain't pretty but put in some 40:1 and she fired up after 3 pulls.


----------



## pbtree

Still my favorite...


----------



## Stihl_fan

Here are my personal saws. I started collecting about 3 years ago. I bought some wooded ground in 2001 and started to clear for my home in 02'. I started with an Eager beaver. After a tree fell on it, and a trip to the local stihl dealer I was hooked. I have developed a friendship with my dealer and get all his trade-in's to repair and re-sell and we split the profits. I have had probably 20 different saws that I have keep for my "personal collection". I get attached to some of them and don't want to get rid of them. When it gets to big the wife makes me sell a few. She doesn't understand that you have to have a back-up saw for your back-up. I only cut firewood for my wood furnace so she may be on to something.


----------



## belgian

Stihl_fan said:


> . I have developed a friendship with my dealer and get all his trade-in's to repair and re-sell and we split the profits. I have had probably 20 different saws that I have keep for my "personal collection". I get attached to some of them and don't want to get rid of them.



that's a sweet deal you got there. Dealers over here are not too keen on such partnership. My Stihl dealer (Eddy) is a real nice guy and I have been able to pry a few oldies out of his hand so far, but them dealers are tough boys sometimes...

Here's a freebie I got last week..


----------



## harrygrey382

ok, so they've multiplied a little bit since this photo. Just hanging out to get home I can get a whole family pic! (+041 and 075)


----------



## computeruser

Some past and present family members -

238se and 154:





NOS 238se, only one cut had ever been made before this pic was taken:





026:





066:





Homelite SEZ:





Dolmar7900:





Makita DCS6401:


----------



## computeruser

A couple saws for an afternoon of cutting:





075, doing its thing:





Big and Bigger:





C4F's 084:





A trailer load of saws:





Big saw, bigger willow:





Willowkillers:


----------



## harrygrey382

NICE saws computeruser, I like your taste... 075 AND 076 hu, me too. Not sure I can justify but, might have to sell one to fund another purchase


----------



## computeruser

J.Walker said:


> A few more saws
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Nice to see I'm not the only one with a 238!


----------



## gr8scott72

Oh yeah, I forgot, I just got this one:





.

















Does it count even if it's attached to this?:


----------



## brncreeper

gr8scott72 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, I just got this one:
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count even if it's attached to this?:



Sweet!


----------



## parrisw

gr8scott72 said:


> Oh yeah, I forgot, I just got this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does it count even if it's attached to this?:



What the hell is that thing??


----------



## gr8scott72

parrisw said:


> What the hell is that thing??



Stump grinder.


----------



## parrisw

gr8scott72 said:


> Stump grinder.



Ahh, I see now. How big of stumps can you grind with that?


----------



## gr8scott72

parrisw said:


> Ahh, I see now. How big of stumps can you grind with that?



As big of one as I want, as long as "Babe - The Blue Ox" can't get to it:


----------



## parrisw

gr8scott72 said:


> As big of one as I want, as long as "Babe - The Blue Ox" can't get to it:



That beast looks nice!!


----------



## RiverRat2

Well mine is stihl Yellow!!!!!!






here is the other side,,,, there was A 28" Live Oak standing there an hour before that photo was taken,,,


----------



## brncreeper

RiverRat2 said:


> Well mine is stihl Yellow!!!!!!



That looks a little easier to operate than my 357 Dosko!


----------



## RiverRat2

brncreeper said:


> That looks a little easier to operate than my 357 Dosko!



yeah the wireless remote makes it nice!!!!!


----------



## MAG58

Well here is the saw's that I use (mostly the Jonsered  )


----------



## PB

MAG58 said:


> Well here is the saw's that I use (mostly the Jonsered )



Define "use". Those don't looked "used" to me.


----------



## MAG58

PlantBiologist said:


> Define "use". Those don't looked "used" to me.



Well I'm not a PRO, so it's firewood cutting, take-downs and cleanup at the farm, and for others..... and I clean my saw's after use...


----------



## J.Walker

computeruser said:


> Nice to see I'm not the only one with a 238!




Computeruser you would not of had that NOS 238 had I been a little quicker in responding to that post about those NOS saws....... lol
All's fair in love and war, but when it comes to chainsaws it's every man for them selfs. Glad it's got a good home!


----------



## Burvol

slowp said:


> I had to do something fun after filing the chain. Got the Rhinestones on the way back from the GTG.



Oh uh, you better get a wrap on that baby, SLowp! Especially you being you and what you do!


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass

Here are the most of my little friends


----------



## Burvol

Mr.Suckelfass said:


> Here are the most of my little friends



That's a quite impressive collection opcorn: Damn! That Dolmar has a big set of Dawgs!


----------



## PB

Mr.Suckelfass said:


> Here are the most of my little friends



looks like you have a stalker in the background.


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass

...and here are some of my big one's


----------



## stihl sawing

What a collection of saws, WE are jealous with envy. And yes the dolmar has a big set of dogs.<a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/00020120.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------



## Four Paws

One of my favorites...


----------



## Just Mow

Four Paws said:


> One of my favorites...



Thats a nice picture


----------



## stihl sawing

Them orange titanium bars really make a saw look good. Especially on an orange and white stihl. Is the air filter missing or do i just not know anything. And i really don't.LOL


----------



## Four Paws

stihl sawing said:


> Is the air filter missing or do i just not know anything. And i really don't.LOL



Yeah...just the velocity stack on there...the filter is off the saw in the picture...don't worry, I don't saw without a filter.


----------



## madrone

Mr.Suckelfass said:


> Here are the most of my little friends



Hey! Didn't you buy my 076? I don't see it in the pic.


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass

madrone said:


> Hey! Didn't you buy my 076? I don't see it in the pic.



That was yours?
Don't worry, this picture is older....

It's a nice saw


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass

A friend make me this big dogs for my Dolmar.






he is a great fellow


----------



## West Texas

They all run and cut; in fact they are in better shape than I am.


----------



## madrone

Mr.Suckelfass said:


> That was yours?
> Don't worry, this picture is older....
> 
> It's a nice saw



Good to see the 076 had a safe trip. I'm sure it will be speaking german in no time! Enjoy.

Oh, by the way, in that first photo, is that a 090 painted orange in front of you?


----------



## cbolyard

Mr.Suckelfass said:


> Here are the most of my little friends



Did anyone else catch that short little bar laying in the grass right up front? :jawdrop:


----------



## weenieroaster

That's not a bar laying in the grass, it's a line that his wife drew. If he gets any more saws that go beyond the line, it's curtains!

Very nice assortment of saws, I'd like to add. They appear well maintained.


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass

cbolyard said:


> Did anyone else catch that short little bar laying in the grass right up front? :jawdrop:



This short little bar ist only for view. Or make pictures.I dont work with it.


----------



## cbolyard

Dang that is one heck of a bar!  How long?


----------



## leeha

*Just a few*

Here are just a few saws in my collection.



























Hope you like No drooling

Regards Lee


----------



## Darkness77

*LEEHA Cool*

Those are some nice saws Lee. I've never seen a 111 before, very nice.


----------



## madrone

leeha said:


> Here are just a few saws in my collection.



hey Lee, Very nice collection.
What are the 2 saws in this photo?


----------



## leeha

Madrone, The one on the left is a Jonsereds XF 110cc
The one on the right is a Dolmar CT 115cc


Regards Lee


----------



## madrone

leeha said:


> Madrone, The one on the left is a Jonsereds XF 110cc
> The one on the right is a Dolmar CT 115cc
> 
> 
> Regards Lee



Powerful and Stylish.
The don't make em like that anymore!
again,,,,Nice Saws!


----------



## 166

leeha said:


> Here are just a few saws in my collection.
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like No drooling
> 
> Regards Lee



Looks like I need to find a couple more!


----------



## amissionaryman

Just got through taking some pictures of my soon to be departed C-72 and had to post one.

Brent J Cox


----------



## stihl sawing

leeha, You must cut some big trees, Cause your saws got some monster bars on em. Very nice collection.


----------



## stihl sawing

166 You have some nice dolmars too.


----------



## leeha

166, Your 2 166's are nice looking saws
They are my favorite all time saw.
As you can tell. I have 7 in total, One is 
awaiting a piston and rings if i ever find them.

Stihl sawing, The largest trees where i am
might get to 24 inch but normaly around
12 to 18 inch is best. I don't use these saws
i just play around with them. I like them with
the long bars. I have a 64 incher for one of the 166's.

Regards Lee


----------



## Jacob J.

madrone said:


> Oh, by the way, in that first photo, is that a 090 painted orange in front of you?



Dolmar CT.


----------



## heimannm

*Three sets of twins, and then some*

Here are three sets of twins, and a couple of photo's of more saws...






621 Jonsered





910 & 930 (not really twins but closed enough)





McCulloch SP125C





The whole Jonsered family: 910, 920, 621, 621, 2050





And Mark's big Mac collection


----------



## leeha

Heimannm, You have a nice selection of saws.

Matter of fact, Everyone here has posted some very interesting and nice collections of chainsaws.

Thanks everyone for sharing. Enjoy them.

Regards Lee


----------



## stihl sawing

leeha said:


> Heimannm, You have a nice selection of saws.
> 
> Matter of fact, Everyone here has posted some very interesting and nice collections of chainsaws.
> 
> Thanks everyone for sharing. Enjoy them.
> 
> Regards Lee


I'll second that statement.


----------



## clintb

*new colors*

A picture of the last saw i rebuilt ,a 365 with a jonsered tank and a ported 372 cylinder, got tired of the same old dull orange.


----------



## weenieroaster

You can take off your shades for this 028 super. Recently scored from the dump and currently being worked on. Good spark and compression. I need a air filter cover and Tillotson HU 40D carb for this saw, if anyone has them available.

Thanks.


----------



## Jacob J.

clintb said:


> A picture of the last saw i rebuilt ,a 365 with a jonsered tank and a ported 372 cylinder, got tired of the same old dull orange.



That's an interesting looking saw, I sorta like it.


----------



## Dibbs

Jacob J. said:


> That's an interesting looking saw, I sorta like it.



A pink chainsaw?

That reminds me of some lyrics!



Lumberjack Song said:


> I cut down trees, I skip and jump
> I like to press wild flowers.
> I put on women's clothing and hang around in bars.
> 
> I cut down trees, I wear high heels
> Suspenders and a bra.
> I wish I'd been a girlie, just like my dear Papa!!



Well, each to their own I guess!


----------



## J.Walker

A Cragslist deal; saw, 4 chains, oil mix, 2 gal of bar oil and a powerbox case all the manuals and a receipt dated Dec 13 07 for $522.72
Got it for $135. 





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

J.Walker said:


> A Cragslist deal; saw, 4 chains, oil mix, 2 gal of bar oil and a powerbox case all the manuals and a receipt dated Dec 13 07 for $522.72
> Got it for $135.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


 Dammit I was thinking he'd want 400$ or something, damn oh well I got a 066 I need to work on. Nice deal!


----------



## Bruce Hopf

timberwolf said:


> Lets see them Photos, nothing but chainsaws and more chainsaws.
> 
> Here are a few TW ported saws ready to go cut some fire wood.
> 
> And a whole bunch of race chain.


Nice Pictures. I have a few pictures that I would like to post as well. But I have no idea how to do it. Can somebody please tell me step by step how in the world to do this. Please. It would be gratefully appreciated. Thanks. Bruce.


----------



## Peacock

Here's mine right after I got the 660.


----------



## Tzed250

leeha said:


> Here are just a few saws in my collection.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you like No drooling
> 
> Regards Lee




That 111S is beautiful...


----------



## Bruce Hopf

heimann said:


> Here are three sets of twins, and a couple of photo's of more saws...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 621 Jonsered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 910 & 930 (not really twins but closed enough)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCulloch SP125C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole Jonsered family: 910, 920, 621, 621, 2050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mark's big Mac collection


I like the sea of yellow. Nice collection of McCullochs. I'm trying to figure out how to post pictures. I have no idea what I'm doing. New Finagled Contraption. If this computer was a McCulloch, I'd sure know how to run it. Anybody give me a hand, with doing this please. Thanks. Bruce.


----------



## leeha

Thanks TZED250
It's a saw i bought out on the west coast and it had 
a bad right side gas tank half. I found an NOS part 
and went from there. The 60 incher was on it when i 
bought it so it will stay.

Regards Lee


----------



## TimberMcPherson

*Full house 88886666666666*

My bigger saws, and "wench" my 066 powered winch


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

I love running stuff that's older than I am. 1972 Wheel Horse and I assume the saw is a pre 1980.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I love running stuff that's older than I am. 1972 Wheel Horse and I assume the saw is a pre 1980.


Heck. You are just a young pup!! HAHAHA. Just a little joke. You can't beat the old stuff. I have three new saws that I purchased since May 31st. A McCulloch Mac 1-10, I got from a guys scrap pile @ his repair shop, for $20.00. Fixed it up, and runs great, Mac 10-10 Automatic, I bought off of eBay, on the 31st of May. for $33.00 plus shipping. Total for that saw was $79.10 with shipping. It arrived here today. I fixed it up too, and runs real good to. I bought a McCulloch Eager Beaver off of e bay yesterday. I am bidding on something else from the same seller as well, If I win that item, I will pay for both and shipping as one item. Lots of saws. I have to build a bigger saw cabinet in my basement for all these saws. Oh well. Bruce.


----------



## timberwolf

Got a couple boxes from Baileys today, Thanks Grand Dog!

Nice new bar for the 088, but had to cut it up a little before it ever touched a saw.

Here is a video also, just a not too sharp work chain, once I put some better chain and a pipe on it look out. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AUl1mP4wtyI

BTW 24 inch GB bar cuts down just perfect for 12 pin gear with 72 driver chain on 088, just in case anyone wants to give it a whirl.


----------



## stihl sawing

Man that saw is fast. You could get some wood cut up quick with that saw.


----------



## J.Walker

My 8 year old 346xp.






[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Bruce Hopf

J.Walker said:


> My 8 year old 346xp.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]


Do ypu have your saw holder, mounted mounted on the loader moonting bracket of your tractor? Plwase post pictures of your idea. looks good. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

*It's Here, It's Here*

I purchased an old McCulloch 10-10 Automatic, off of eBay, on the 31st of May, for $33.00, + shipping, total of $79.10. It arrived yesterday, by mail. When I got it home, I checked the compression, and it was good. I tested the spark, and it seemed OK. 
I took off the clutch, and starter shrouds. I then pulled the clutch assembly, blew out the old saw dust, with the air compressor, and cleaned it up. I greased the clutch bearing, put a different clutch hub, and rim type chain sprocket. put it back together with out the bar. 
I put in some gas/mix, and in the tank, and put some gas/mix into the carburetor throat. I gave it a few pulls, and it started up, ran for a minute, and quit. 
Tried to get it to start, again, and could. I pulled the spark plug, it was wet. Changed spark plug, and tried to start it, but it would only offer. So I took the starter side back off, pulled the flywheel, and replaced the points, and condenser with a computer chip. put it back together, took it out side, tried to start it. 
One pull, and it was running. Adjusted the carburetor, and runs really good now. I then sharpened the chain. I dressed the bar with my sanding machine using the flat wheel and the machines bench, and made the rails even. Took the burs off the side edges, and put it together. 
If it don't rain on the weekend, I plan to cut some wood with it. When I get a chance I am going to wrap the bare front handle, to take away the vibrations from the saw. After that I want have my left hand be bothered with the vibrations of the motor, while cutting.
Keep safe while running these machines, and have lots of fun doing it. I always try to, and enjoy it. Bruce.


----------



## harrygrey382

finally got home, and have a camera.
here're my saws. And to think, before AS I was content with the 024...


----------



## Bruce Hopf

harrygrey382 said:


> finally got home, and have a camera.
> here're my saws. And to think, before AS I was content with the 024...


There was someone who posted a quote, here not too long ago. He said that there are 2 things a man can't get enough of. Money, and Chain Saws. Quote, Unquote. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

*Well ain't I a Real Big Dummie*

Can somebody give me a hand posting pictures. parrisw took the time to post, Post Pics for dummies. I follow the instructions he provided, I enter C:\Documents and Settings\Bruce\MyDocuments\, and then I press upload. Under where it says Manage Attachments, on this small window, it says Documents Failed. I tried to enter this for 2 hours, with the same results. I have no Idea what I am doing wrong. I must be a real big dummie.


----------



## Jacob J.

Bruce- You need to find the specific file, not just the location of the file. Are you finding the specific file with the right file extension?


----------



## LouieIV

Also if they are not under 300kb they won't load. You'll need to downsize them to fit.

So I've got a question. When I post my pics they show up as a link instead of just showing up in the post. What determines the two different ways of the pics showing up?

-LouieIV


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Jacob J. said:


> Bruce- You need to find the specific file, not just the location of the file. Are you finding the specific file with the right file extension?


OK, Is it the number on the picture, that I need to use for the specific file, or is it the specific file that I am after, is My Pictures that I need to use. I really appreciate all the help I can get. Thanks again. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

heimann said:


> Here are three sets of twins, and a couple of photo's of more saws...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 621 Jonsered
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 910 & 930 (not really twins but closed enough)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> McCulloch SP125C
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The whole Jonsered family: 910, 920, 621, 621, 2050
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Mark's big Mac collection


Mark. I was admiring you collection of McCullochs. I was wondering if you could help me with some information on the Mac 1-10. I purchased one for $20.00, a few weeks ago. 
I bought it from a scrap pile in a small engine repair shop. Took it home. changed the points, and condencer, to a computer chip, Changed the clutch side starter, because it was slipping. I had another one. Changed clutch drum spur sprocket to a removable rim type drum, and sprocket. Got it running. Great saw. 
Can you please tell me what year they were introduced, and what year they were last made. This saw was built before my time. I was born in 1966.
Any advice on this saw would be greatly appreciated. Thanks Bruce.


----------



## cbolyard

My two saws, neither one of them very glorious unfortunately.





Homelite Timberman I've had for about 7 years now (first saw)





Stihl 044 that I bought off Ebay and just got today


----------



## Bruce Hopf

bolyard said:


> My two saws, neither one of them very glorious unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelite Timberman I've had for about 7 years now (first saw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl 044 that I bought off EBay and just got today


If they get the work done by the end of the day, they are glorious. If they don't, there a pain in the derriere.
Bruce.


 :greenchainsaw:


----------



## Bruce Hopf

bolyard said:


> My two saws, neither one of them very glorious unfortunately.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Homelite Timberman I've had for about 7 years now (first saw)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl 044 that I bought off EBay and just got today


I'm still trying to get my pictures posted. I bought a McCulloch Mac 10-10 Automatic, off of eBay as well. it arrived Wednesday by mail. Bruce


----------



## cbolyard

Bruce Hopf said:


> I'm still trying to get my pictures posted. I bought a McCulloch Mac 10-10 Automatic, off of eBay as well. it arrived Wednesday by mail. Bruce



Try setting yourself up with an account at Photobucket or Webshots, makes posting pics somewhere a breeze. Photobucket is a one click deal, then you come over to the forum and paste the code into the reply box and you're set.


----------



## leeha

Thats how i do it. I have an account with 
Photo Bucket. Seems to be easy but took
a bit and my daughters help to figure it
all out.

Lee


----------



## Bruce Hopf

leeha said:


> That's how i do it. I have an account with
> Photo Bucket. Seems to be easy but took
> a bit and my daughters help to figure it
> all out.
> 
> Lee



Send your Daughters here. They would be able to set mine up, Now they know what they are doing with this Fan dangled outfit.. If this thing was one of my old Macs, I would have it figured out by now. Oh well, I will keep trying. Bruce. P.S. I was only Joking about sending your Daughters over. I think my 10 year old Daughter knows more about computers, than I do. She will be here tomorrow for a visit, with her Dad, which I'm looking forward to. Happy Fathers Day tomorrow.

 :jawdrop:


----------



## J.Walker

Bruce Hopf said:


> Do ypu have your saw holder, mounted mounted on the loader moonting bracket of your tractor? Plwase post pictures of your idea. looks good. Bruce.




Bruce I don't have anything showing the whole thing, but it works good. I need to take some pictures of it and start a thread. Here are some bit's and peices of it with some saws.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## J.Walker

Here's a shot of the chainsaw holder. Works with both types of saws!



[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


I don't have any Stihl saws, yet! So this is as close as I can get.





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## parrisw

Bruce Hopf said:


> OK, Is it the number on the picture, that I need to use for the specific file, or is it the specific file that I am after, is My Pictures that I need to use. I really appreciate all the help I can get. Thanks again. Bruce.




You need to browse to the specific file click on the file name so its highlighted then click ok, then click upload.

You should read through my post carefully on how to post pics for dummies. Its really not too hard, and questions just don't hesitate to ask.

Will


----------



## Farley9n

*Firewood Fun*

View attachment 73131


View attachment 73132


View attachment 73133


View attachment 73134
"T", the son in law and I went out firewooding yesterday. He had gotten his Forest Service permit and permission to drop one dead fir. Since it was just one tree I only took six saws for us. A, 680 Solo/32", 2 Stihl 064's/28", Husky 61/[email protected]", Husky 266xp with a new Gilordoni cylinder assembly and a 20" bar, and a rather old Husky [email protected]". My usual assortment of saws in order to seperate the "STUDS" from the "DUDS". Only "Dud" was the 266 as it didn't want to draw fuel from the tank. Possibly a vent problem.  


I have put some videos of this trip on YouTube. You can find them by looking me up( I think). farley9n


At any rate it was a fun day......Bob


----------



## stihl sawing

That's just wrong posting these pics. I want one bad and they ain't helping.LOL Nice setup on the tractor.


----------



## timberwolf

Couple piped huskies I built over the last while.

Some video too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1D3WUdeUKZo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hmk77dJ7p6k


----------



## weenieroaster

timberwolf said:


> Couple piped huskies I built over the last while.
> Some video too.
> 
> It's discouraging


----------



## Blakesmaster

*I like 'em long.*

36 inch bar
71 inch girl




Think I'll keep these around awhile.


----------



## mile9socounty




----------



## buzz sawyer

Finally got them all together except for the 08s, the Orline Bobcat still in pieces and one on the way.


----------



## stihl sawing

That bar looks like it would weigh as much as the saw. Nice saws.


----------



## buzz sawyer

*My Family*

Finally got them all together except for the 08s, the Orline Bobcat still in pieces, and one (original Homie EZ) on the way.


----------



## wanab

that sure is one crazy looking 359.



:yourock:


----------



## belgian

buzz sawyer said:


> Finally got them all together except for the 08s, the Orline Bobcat still in pieces, and one (original Homie EZ) on the way.




you sure have a good taste ! Nice family :yourock:


----------



## pioneerguy600

My 1962 Pioneer 620 Super 103 cc. Pioneerguy600


----------



## buzz sawyer

pioneerguy600 said:


> My 1962 Pioneer 620 Super 103 cc. Pioneerguy600



Nice job! Love the looks of those big Pioneers. That's next on my list for a project after the Homie EZ.


----------



## pioneerguy600

buzz sawyer said:


> Nice job! Love the looks of those big Pioneers. That's next on my list for a project after the Homie EZ.



That is the one I cut with and its had a couple of tanks put through it. I also have a NOS 620 Super but it sits on a shelf ,it has a lonely existence as I don`t want to put any wear on it,also has the NOS bar and rare Pioneer 404 pioneer chain.
Iwill post more picts of the Pioneer collection as time allows. 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## sdaly

Here's a pick of my MS 361 when it was brand-spankin' new.


----------



## Four Paws

Here is a picture of my 361 Killa






A few different 70cc saws






And a hot runner I just finished building.


----------



## leeha

Nice saws guys, very niceopcorn: 

Here are some pics of my Olympyk 999F


----------



## Four Paws

leeha said:


> Nice saws guys, very niceopcorn:
> 
> Here are some pics of my Olympyk 999F




Those 999's are nice saws!

You don't see many, but I know where there are a few more.


----------



## awood503

Just Mow said:


>



Suspiciously Clean?:fart:


----------



## gekko

cutted some firewood today 

J-reds 2094 16" bar
Stihl 025 14" bar
Stihl E-14 12" bar

i used the electrical for the smaller wood


----------



## danrclem

Here's my Husqvarna 359 and my newly purchased Makita DCS401.

Danny


----------



## Just Mow

awood503 said:


> Suspiciously Clean?:fart:



Amazing what Stihl degreaser and a high pressure car wash will do.

Kinda like you after a bath :taped:


----------



## awood503

Just Mow said:


> Amazing what Stihl degreaser and a high pressure car wash will do.
> 
> Kinda like you after a bath :taped:



Hey now. I Keed I keed. They are some nice clean saws you got.:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## mile9socounty

stihl sawing said:


> That bar looks like it would weigh as much as the saw. Nice saws.



It ain't too bad for its age and the price. Tell you what though. For a 141lbs skinny kid. After a few hours, it gets really hard packing it around. Thank you though. I'm looking at getting my 32" bar retipped for it. Something more practical. 

Kenny


----------



## parrisw

New saw today.


----------



## Just Mow

parrisw said:


> New saw today.



Nice.................:rockn:


----------



## woodyman

1980 HUSKY 44(sold)


----------



## woodyman

1984 HUSKY 266SE(sold)


----------



## woodyman

2007 MS310(for sale)


----------



## Just Mow

woodyman said:


> 2007 MS310(for sale)



Nice saw collection


----------



## Fish

*Some Wild Turkey and Wild Puddy in the Backyard*

This was out in the backyard an hour or so ago.

My cat owns a Stihl 009, just to stay on topic.........


----------



## Just Mow

Fish said:


> This was out in the backyard an hour or so ago.
> 
> My cat owns a Stihl 009, just to stay on topic.........



Did your cat have any luck with the hunt.


----------



## Fish

No, I went outside to get a better pic, and the hen wouldn't leave, and my cat backed down, it turns out that there was a whole flock of young ones 
up in the yard, along with another hen or two.


----------



## Just Mow

Fish said:


> No, I went outside to get a better pic, and the hen wouldn't leave, and my cat backed down, it turns out that there was a whole flock of young ones
> up in the yard, along with another hen or two.



Probably smart on the cats part.


----------



## Fish

Yes, a cat with no eyes would be kind of hard to care for......


----------



## scotclayshooter

Tactical retreat lol


----------



## awood503

Fish said:


> Yes, a cat with no eyes would be kind of hard to care for......



He is biding his time, waiting for the perfect chance to strike. Cats are like that.opcorn:


----------



## Fish

You are describing my wife....................


----------



## metalspec

.

Here's a busted one...









I figured everyone was posting pictures of nice looking saws... how bout a not so nice one.


----------



## stihl sawing

metalspec said:


> .
> 
> Here's a busted one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured everyone was posting pictures of nice looking saws... how bout a not so nice one.


That saw got run over by a semi, Right.LOL


----------



## Andyshine77

Here are my saws, two blowers, trimmer and log splitter.


----------



## Dapper Dan

Here are most of mine....







My wife thinks this is way too many.....but...I bet you all think it not near enough!


----------



## Just Mow

Dapper Dan said:


> Here are most of mine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife thinks this is way too many.....but...I bet you all think it not near enough!



Nah, you need more


----------



## Lakeside53

stihl sawing said:


> That saw got run over by a semi, Right.LOL



Just a lightly used ebay special:greenchainsaw:


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Dapper Dan said:


> Here are most of mine....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My wife thinks this is way too many.....but...I bet you all think it not near enough!



I call that a good start.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Thank goodness some members got this thread back on track, thanks to Andyshine and Dapper Dan for those very nice saw photos. Keep them coming. Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

metalspec said:


> .
> 
> Here's a busted one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured everyone was posting pictures of nice looking saws... how bout a not so nice one.



A few bits of plastic and a couple tubes of JB weld and Lakeside could have that one fixed in next to no time,then get Brad to paint it up and it would look like new. Just joking right, good to see some hard working saws as well as those real pretty ones. LOL LOL Pioneerguy600


----------



## taplinhill

metalspec said:


> .




Looks like the clutch springs could be reused :biggrinbounce2: 






___________________________


----------



## CharlieG

All I can say is OUCH !.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

metalspec said:


> .
> 
> Here's a busted one...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figured everyone was posting pictures of nice looking saws... how bout a not so nice one.



OK. I think you kept us dandling here long enough. Now its time to hear the story to what happened to this use to be chain saw.:monkey:


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bruce Hopf said:


> OK. I think you kept us dandling here long enough. Now its time to hear the story to what happened to this use to be chain saw.:monkey:



Run over by a bucket truck I think, not sure if it is worth fixing. Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihl sawing

pioneerguy600 said:


> Run over by a bucket truck I think, not sure if it is worth fixing. Pioneerguy600


I was close on the semi.LOL


----------



## metalspec

Bruce Hopf said:


> OK. I think you kept us dandling here long enough. Now its time to hear the story to what happened to this use to be chain saw.:monkey:



Actually, I don't know what happened to this poor saw. It sure does look like it lost a battle with a semi! It was one of the saws that I got at the auction at the beginning of the month. 



> Looks like the clutch springs could be reused



Ya, that's about all that is still worth saving.... P/C maybe... I haven't taken it apart yet.




> A few bits of plastic and a couple tubes of JB weld and Lakeside could have that one fixed in next to no time,then get Brad to paint it up and it would look like new.



Then I would


----------



## 04ultra

I only have a few saws.......Im not dragging them all out for a picture......


----------



## Just Mow

04ultra said:


> I only have a few saws.......Im not dragging them all out for a picture......



I don't think you could fit them all in that little box :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Bruce Hopf

metalspec said:


> Actually, I don't know what happened to this poor saw. It sure does look like it lost a battle with a semi! It was one of the saws that I got at the auction at the beginning of the month.
> 
> 
> 
> Ya, that's about all that is still worth saving.... P/C maybe... I haven't taken it apart yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then I would


Whell being that I used to Drive Transport Trucks for a living, I might know what won that fight. Bruce.


----------



## Mike Van

My latest pickup, Homelite XL400


----------



## Bowtie

*Current runners, as of today.*

Poulan 3000, 026 Pro, 028 Super, MS361, 044, 064


----------



## stephen44

the new 260 pro I bought today - after all the help from members here


----------



## Fish

"THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!"

You troopers are keeping us all on topic...........

Some members are afraid of kittens, with chainsaws, and turkeys......

Such prejudice should be ferretted out here, on this politically correct venue.....


----------



## Bowtie

Fish said:


> "THANK GOODNESS!!!!!!"
> 
> You troopers are keeping us all on topic...........
> 
> Some members are afraid of kittens, with chainsaws, and turkeys......
> 
> Such prejudice should be ferretted out here, on this politically correct venue.....



Fish? Are you drinking hard tonight? Just kidding, I liked your pics of the turkey and the cat. But I'm a country boy, so go figure...


----------



## stihl sawing

stephen44 said:


> the new 260 pro I bought today - after all the help from members here


Nice, Wish i had bought that saw instead of the 250.


----------



## toddstreeservic

+Reps for the PPE!!  nice new saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

toddstreeservic said:


> +Reps for the PPE!!  nice new saw!



+1 Pioneerguy600


----------



## PB

*My saws*

I posted this picture in another thread, but I guess it belongs here.






451E, 520SP, 49SP, 70E, 66E, Grandad's Remington

2054, 2054, 2145, 2152, 2141, 2171

Partner P70, Pioneer Farmsaw II, Pioneer P60


----------



## Brian S

Freshly rebuilt 026





vintage Macs





Rebuilt and refinished Poulan 3400





The poor cousin





Thats my pitiful collection, but they all run and cut well!


----------



## sdaly

stephen44 said:


> the new 260 pro I bought today - after all the help from members here



Excellent choice! I wish I had bought the 260 pro instead of my 210.


----------



## dancan

Brian S said:


> Thats my pitiful collection, but they all run and cut well!



It's your collection and there ain't nothin wrong with that .


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Looks real nice now go get it dirty.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Brian S said:


> Freshly rebuilt 026
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> vintage Macs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rebuilt and refinished Poulan 3400
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The poor cousin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats my pitiful collection, but they all run and cut well!


What do you mean Pittiful Collection? You cot some really nice saws. Be proud of what you have. Your McCullochs are in nice shape. Bruce.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Bruce Hopf said:


> What do you mean Pittiful Collection? You cot some really nice saws. Be proud of what you have. Your McCullochs are in nice shape. Bruce.



I agree. I wouldn't mind having a couple of those saws.


----------



## Brian S

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I agree. I wouldn't mind having a couple of those saws.



Thanks!

How do you like your Echo 670?


----------



## Fish

Here is one for the non-cat lovers, or non-lovers of cats, or pussphobic
members.....................

with spokesmodels Tink and Mia[aka brokeback kitten]

note the turkey feather....


----------



## Fish

Here is one of Ed's saw, with cat, of course....


----------



## scotclayshooter

That cat looks pissed off! Its going to have someones hand off!!


----------



## Fish

Well, Tink was kind of pissed off about the Turkey thing. I snapped a pic of her sentiments for the stuck up members, I will find it here in a minute.....


----------



## Fish

After the fallout about her "off topic" turkey post, she got kind of pissed off,
and started saying crude things about Canadians, in general.

But keep in mind, she is just a stupid cat............

What she said about Pioneer chainsaws, does not reflect my personal
views.......................


Thank GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Fish said:


> After the fallout about her "off topic" turkey post, she got kind of pissed off,
> and started saying crude things about Canadians, in general.
> 
> But keep in mind, she is just a stupid cat............
> 
> What she said about Pioneer chainsaws, does not reflect my personal
> views.......................
> 
> 
> Thank GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LMAO, That pic is too funny.


----------



## heimannm

*Thanks Fish,*

You made me laugh too...

Mark

Your, I mean you're always cheering me up


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Brian S said:


> Thanks!
> 
> How do you like your Echo 670?



I really like it. I don't compare it to any other brand because it's pointless. It's very well built, reliable, and with the mods it'll handle a 28" bar with no problem.


----------



## pioneerguy600

pastryguyhawaii said:


> I really like it. I don't compare it to any other brand because it's pointless. It's very well built, reliable, and with the mods it'll handle a 28" bar with no problem.



I have worked over a couple of them here lately and I must say they are very smooth and start easy and cut fast . They just wont take rough handling. Pioneerguy600


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Fish said:


> After the fallout about her "off topic" turkey post, she got kind of pissed off,
> and started saying crude things about Canadians, in general.
> 
> But keep in mind, she is just a stupid cat............
> 
> What she said about Pioneer chainsaws, does not reflect my personal
> views.......................
> 
> 
> Thank GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Thanks a milliom Fish, I had a real good hearty laugh over this one. Bruce.


----------



## pioneerguy600

A couple of huskies sittin on my bench and no they are not dogs or cats or turkeys. LOL Pioneerguy600


----------



## heimannm

*McCulloch 550*

Here are a few photo's of the 550 I got recently. I really need to find a carburetor kit for this McCulloch carb to make it run right. Probably will have to take the fuel tank apart in order to adjust the automatic oiler as well as this thing throws entirely too much oil.

Mark















http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=74743&stc=1&d=1216517952


----------



## pioneerguy600

This is one heavy old chainsaw,solid metal through and through. Pioneerguy600


----------



## buzz sawyer

pioneerguy600 said:


> This is one heavy old chainsaw,solid metal through and through. Pioneerguy600



Is that original or restored? Either way, nice saw!


----------



## pioneerguy600

buzz sawyer said:


> Is that original or restored? Either way, nice saw!



This saw had a NOS piston and rings installed but the original ones were just fine with next to no marks or scratches,the carb needed a little work,new needle and the seat honed. Works A1 but is so slow and heavy you get tired watching it cut.LOL PIONEERGUY600


----------



## stipes

*Enjoy the 440...*

Love my Mccullochs,,but for to get it done fast,,,I pull the 440 out...It's been a good decent saw so far......


----------



## pioneerguy600

stipes said:


> Love my Mccullochs,,but for to get it done fast,,,I pull the 440 out...It's been a good decent saw so far......



Yep; +1


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just completed a 2000 hour running rebuild on this one,MS440.


----------



## Farley9n

*My Latest Toys!*

Here's a change from all those traditional "look at mine" type saws. Who knows, with muffler mods and some surreptitious grinding I should be able to get well below the 50hr. EPA bench mark......Bob  
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=74755&stc=1&d=1216563340


----------



## Tzed250

pioneerguy600 said:


> Just completed a 2000 hour running rebuild on this one,MS440.




The rare standard air filter...


----------



## stihl sawing

Here's my bunch of antiques.











Now the saws minus the MS250, It's at the dealer getting another coil on it.


----------



## wanab

hers one of my favorites:











and one more.













:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 04ultra

wanab said:


> hers one of my favorites:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and one more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :greenchainsaw:





.Red X on my screen


----------



## stihl sawing

red x here too.


----------



## Evanrude

stihl sawing said:


> red x here too.



Pics showed for me in firefox... I checked IE, red x's.


----------



## wanab

04ultra said:


> .Red X on my screen




selective vision!



:greenchainsaw:


----------



## wanab

stihl sawing said:


> red x here too.





dont worrie, you wouldnt want to see them anyway. you might start feeling sick to your stomach again.


----------



## Trigger-Time

04ultra said:


> .Red X on my screen





stihl sawing said:


> red x here too.



X Me too.


----------



## Fish

But it is a very nice X.........................................

Do you use premium in it????


----------



## pioneerguy600

Tzed250 said:


> The rare standard air filter...



That air filter is all we need up here,clean air to start with and only cut green wood that makes chips not dust. Can cut all day and only clean out the filter after a days work in the woods. Pioneerguy600


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

I have a few other good ones from milling a mantle recently but i need to find them first.


----------



## Darkness77

Finally resized some pics of my MS660 Magnum. I noticed OZ saw has 0.5 kW more than the US version. Lucky us I spose.


----------



## Evanrude

Darkness77 said:


> Finally resized some pics of my MS660 Magnum. I noticed OZ saw has 0.5 kW more than the US version. Lucky us I spose.



Does just the DP cover make that much difference? Or is there some other little EPA trick that reduces the US versions power?


----------



## Darkness77

Evanrude said:


> Does just the DP cover make that much difference? Or is there some other little EPA trick that reduces the US versions power?



I'm not the person to answer that. I wouldn't think the muffler would be that big an improvement. Do we in australia measure our HP differently? Who knows?


----------



## wanab

Darkness77 said:


> I'm not the person to answer that. I wouldn't think the muffler would be that big an improvement. Do we in australia measure our HP differently? Who knows?




yes here we use horsepower, over there you use roopower.


----------



## Wood Doctor

I love this one, the picture I took the day I bought it:




Stihl MS 361 Rocks!


----------



## NoelT

My three saws worth, also have a 1960's 050AV

395XP
036
Makita


----------



## pioneerguy600

NoelT said:


> My three saws worth, also have a 1960's 050AV
> 
> 395XP
> 036
> Makita



Now that`s a really nice three saw plan and I see you are not brand specific ,all great quality saws. IMO. 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## NDtreehugger

*2005 McCulloch MS1850*

Just installed new tank chassis, clutch, cable, bar, chain, duck valves, filters, 
cutting wood as new 50cc


----------



## Lakeside53

Evanrude said:


> Does just the DP cover make that much difference? Or is there some other little EPA trick that reduces the US versions power?



Yes.... big time... The 066 was nailed back a long time before EPA. OSHA made Stihl discontinue the DP cover in 1995(?) because of the noise levels.
I published that data a few years back... but If I remember right, it's about 0.7hp difference.. Hey.. roughly 0.5KW...


----------



## Evanrude

Lakeside53 said:


> Yes.... big time... The 066 was nailed back a long time before EPA. OSHA made Stihl discontinue the DP cover in 1995(?) because of the noise levels.
> I published that data a few years back... but If I remember right, it's about 0.7hp difference.. Hey.. roughly 0.5KW...



Nice! a .7hp gain for 43 bucks isnt a bad deal. Works for me. It sounds so good now. I started up the 260 yesterday, which is muff modded, and it sounded like a nest of bees after running the DP 660.


----------



## Dibbs

*My little collection.*

Six saws in total, I'll start out big.

This saw used to be an 070 but a new clutch and engine changed all that.

090 36 Inch Bar






090 25 Inch Bar






090 21 Inch Bar





I bought the 25 Inch "Old Time" Brushed Steel Oregon Bar today for £20 ($40) and intend to keep it as the "ornamental" bar when the saw is fully restored, it may take a while as I am still "playing" with this saw.
There are new full wrap handle, new oil cap and new name plates still to come to make it look a bit nicer.


----------



## Dibbs

MS440 26 Inch Bar





MS440 20 Inch Bar





Got bored over the Christmas Hollidays so I decided to bring down the squish, muff mod and port this one, wicked and fast is all that needs to be said about it.


----------



## Dibbs

038 FarmBoss 20 Inch Bar





This is the saw which has been used as my door stop for the garage for the past year even though it had a new Stihl OEM P&C installed but has never been fully run in.


----------



## Dibbs

028 WoodBoss 18 Inch Bar





My First ever saw. Dependable and solid little saw. It's because of how much I loved this saw that I bought all the rest!


----------



## Dibbs

MS200T 14 Inch Bar





The best top handle saw built to date, what else needs to be said?


----------



## Dibbs

338XPT 12 & 14 Inch Bars





Waiting for it's *second* plastic oiler drive gear in a year, this is a true POS and the last Husqvarna I'll ever own.
The best part of this saw is the Stihl Chain on the 12 Inch Bar.


----------



## Dibbs




----------



## pioneerguy600

Dibbs said:


>



Thats one fine assortment of saws and all my favorite colors.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Heres a few more. 














All that to make this.


----------



## 04ultra

*My Stock Zebra*


----------



## cuttinscott

Ultra you were not supposed to show the 09' models yet grrrrrrrrrrrr





Scott


----------



## brncreeper

cuttinscott said:


> Ultra you were not supposed to show the 09' models yet grrrrrrrrrrrr
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott


LMAO You wanna drop the price on the 08 models now?:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Darkness77

Dibbs that is a nice range of saws you have there.


----------



## megagab

Here's my small Echo CS-3000

It's the only one I have for now and I can't wait to have a bigger one...


----------



## toddstreeservic

well at least the picture is big.


----------



## Dibbs

toddstreeservic said:


> well at least the picture is big.



Welcome megagab!
LOL, that pic may be bigger than the actual saw! Just kidding of coarse!
Nice to see you have a chainsaw already, you could do with a few more....... some on here may even argue you need a few hundred more!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is one you won`t see often. Pioneerguy600


----------



## stihl sawing

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is one you won`t see often. Pioneerguy600


What a cool looking saw. You got some really nice saws.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

megagate said:


> Here's my small Echo CS-3000
> 
> It's the only one I have for now and I can't wait to have a bigger one...


Welcome to AS. You will enjoy this website. There are lots of very informative fellas on here, and there is the ODD character on here that will try and get your goat, but only in fun. Now for your saw being the only one. Remember this. You have to start some where. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is one you won`t see often. Pioneerguy600


Jerry.
I need to get down your way some time, just to see all your fascinating collection of Saws. I hope someday to find an old Strunk like my Father had. I can't remember what the model was, but there was only 2 that had a 30" Bar on it. Bruce.


----------



## wanab

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is one you won`t see often. Pioneerguy600




thank God!


it looks like it gives free electroshock therapy.


----------



## pioneerguy600

This saw was made by Strunk but sold by David Bradley, it is based on the Strunk 3-19. It is a real heavy all metal old beast of a saw, the gas tank alone weighs 5 lbs empty and its a gear reduction drive as well.The gas tank holds two quarts of gas, thats half a gallon! Full of fluids and with a 30" bar and 1/2 " pitch chain this saw weighs around 33 lbs, a back breaker for sure. Its a 77 cc engine made by power products (AH 47) made in 1953.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## scootr

How many cc is that "ought-six"? Is it like a "eighty-ought-six"? That is a cool looking saw!


----------



## gmax

Here's a "Skil 1644" 1968, 69cc made by "PM" in Canada, still runs fine.


----------



## NoelT

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is one you won`t see often.



Do you have specs and year of the 06? Looks to be around Model 70 vintage?


----------



## pioneerguy600

scootr said:


> How many cc is that "ought-six"? Is it like a "eighty-ought-six"? That is a cool looking saw!



I am going to keep you fellas guessing for a while about the model and year of manufacture, its a rare saw on this side of the pond. Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

gmax said:


> Here's a "Skil 1644" 1968, 69cc made by "PM" in Canada, still runs fine.



A lot of people say the Skil series of saws aren`t worth a dam but my experience with them has proven there durability to me. I have been around them since the late 60`s and they are still coming in to be tuned up and put back out to work.
I had one given to me by a local saw shop as a Hoot . They thought that I could never fix it and get it to run, i posted a thread on it here and that saw was so encrusted with oil and sawdust I could not tell what make it was.Had it going in 22 minutes. After a lot more cleanup and a few things fixed it has cut some really big hardwood for me. I even put a new bar and chain on it and worked it for hours as a stumping saw.











Its not a pretty saw and the condition should indicate that it never seen any tlc but it runs real strong and never complains no matter how hard its pushed.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

NoelT said:


> Do you have specs and year of the 06? Looks to be around Model 70 vintage?



Yes I have the history of this saw and its a rarity on this side of the pond. I want to keep everyone guessing on this one for a while, there is some AS members that know this saw.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Scandy14

My Husqvarna 61, bought new September 1986.


----------



## Darkness77

Still looks new. I hazard a guess that there wouldn't be many around in that cond. anymore!


----------



## NoelT

pioneerguy600 said:


> Pioneerguy600



This the saw? Crescent 06


----------



## pioneerguy600

NoelT said:


> This the saw? Crescent 06



Yes Crescent made these for Huskvarna and were sold as the model 70, 70E AND 70 F. Made between 1963 and 64 they have a 70 cc engine, Crescent was an outboard motor manufacturer that made these saws for a short run but they never caught on and were discontinued making them rare and seldom seen in North America. Pioneerguy600


----------



## Bruce Hopf

NoelT said:


> This the saw? Crescent 06



NoelT.
Thanks a Million for posting this link. My Computer Crashed big time a month ago, and I lost every thing on it. I had to reboot it(almost with Big Bertha, My 20Lbs Sledge), and I had to reenter all my Favorite Web Sites, and I couldn't remember the Chain Saw Collectors Corner, and I was trying to look for it, with no Luck, until you posted this Link, for Jerry's Chain Saw. Thanks. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is one you won`t see often. Pioneerguy600



Jerry.
Thanks a Million for posting this Picture of this Saw. With the help of NoelT posting a link showing your saw in the Chain Saw Collector's Corner, the Web Site I've been looking for ever since my Computer Crashed a Month ago. Now I have this Web Site back in My Favorites again. Thanks. Bruce.


----------



## pioneerguy600

I check in to Mike Acres site a couple times a day and could hardly do without it. The amount of info on old saws on that site is unsurpassed and so easy to access. I must check with Lawrence to see if he called Mike or stopped in at the museum. I sent him the contact number a while back.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## porky616

my 066magnum and my little 026. bit dirty but wont be for long


----------



## Dibbs

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yes Crescent made these for Huskvarna and were sold as the model 70, 70E AND 70 F. Made between 1963 and 64 they have a 70 cc engine, Crescent was an outboard motor manufacturer that made these saws for a short run but they never caught on and were discontinued making them rare and seldom seen in North America. Pioneerguy600



A 70E sold last week on eBay UK for £35 ($70 US), I wish I'd bought it now!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Dibbs said:


> A 70E sold last week on eBay UK for £35 ($70 US), I wish I'd bought it now!



+1 Pioneerguy600


----------



## Darkness77

porky616 said:


> my 066magnum and my little 026. bit dirty but wont be for long



Where in Australia are you porky? That wood looks local to me. South west australia?


----------



## porky616

hey darkness im in broken hill nsw


----------



## pioneerguy600

This big old Homelite would be a back breaker today but back in 1962 it would fit right in with the rest of the magnesium monsters, 92.5 cc engine, this one works like new and I cut wood with it often. Pioneerguy600


----------



## Bruce Hopf

pioneerguy600 said:


> This big old Homelite would be a back breaker today but back in 1962 it would fit right in with the rest of the magnesium monsters, 92.5 cc engine, this one works like new and I cut wood with it often. Pioneerguy600



Hey Jerry.
Looks like that saw was built when Steel was Cheap. I still run my Dad's Snowmobile that he bought new in 1969. It's a 1970 Ski Doo Nordic, and I always said, before you go Snowmobiling with this machine, you want to make sure you eat your Wheaties, because if you get that thing stuck, you'd need them. Because that Machine was built when Steel was Cheap. Bruce.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bruce Hopf said:


> Hey Jerry.
> Looks like that saw was built when Steel was Cheap. I still run my Dad's Snowmobile that he bought new in 1969. It's a 1970 Ski Doo Nordic, and I always said, before you go Snowmobiling with this machine, you want to make sure you eat your Wheaties, because if you get that thing stuck, you'd need them. Because that Machine was built when Steel was Cheap. Bruce.



They sure used a lot of metal in those old saws, this one has cut a lot of firewood in its lifetime but still has excellent compression and runs and cuts better than a lot of the newer saws that I work on. 
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Bruce Hopf

pioneerguy600 said:


> They sure used a lot of metal in those old saws, this one has cut a lot of firewood in its lifetime but still has excellent compression and runs and cuts better than a lot of the newer saws that I work on.
> Pioneerguy600



Jerry.
I agree with you there, especially (I'll not say this too loud) STIHL or HUSQUVARNA. Too much plastic for my taste. 
I operated a Stihl won time, at my Ex Fatherinlaw, and I thought the thing was going to break. It felt like I was bending the was in half, while I was bucking a log, while lifting up on the rear handle, to roll the nose of the bar down on the log.
He was insulted when I went to my truck, and got my Pro Mac 60, and told him here was a real saw, and put his out of the way. The Stihl I thought was too flimsy.
Speaking of Stihl, How is your friend getting along with the Stihl that you received as payment for fixing up that guy's Echo? Your friend that had a stroke, if I remember correctly. I never did hear. Bruce.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bruce; He has been out a few times cutting up some windfalls but the heat and humidity have been limiting him to working mostly early morning. He has about two cord blocked up in the woods and will bring it out this fall with his brothers ATV to the roadside, from there some of us will get it home for him. He really likes the new saw as it is a lot lighter and reliable and he can cut with it without tiring him out quickly. The old Poulan 3400 he had has seen better days, just basically worn out,low comp,needs carb kit ,air filter bar and chain and clutch plus clutch cover broke around studs etc.
Nothing but a wide smile on his face when I stopped in and handed the saw over,he was flabbergasted,made my trip more than worth it ,a couple of shots of Jack and a few old reminisces from days gone by mixed with the new goings on and the day was complete. Between us we made up a great seafood chowder along with fresh baked bread and had more than a bellyfull.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bruce; He has been out a few times cutting up some windfalls but the heat and humidity have been limiting him to working mostly early morning. He has about two cord blocked up in the woods and will bring it out this fall with his brothers ATV to the roadside, from there some of us will get it home for him. He really likes the new saw as it is a lot lighter and reliable and he can cut with it without tiring him out quickly. The old Poulan 3400 he had has seen better days, just basically worn out,low comp,needs carb kit ,air filter bar and chain and clutch plus clutch cover broke around studs etc.
> Nothing but a wide smile on his face when I stopped in and handed the saw over,he was flabbergasted,made my trip more than worth it ,a couple of shots of Jack and a few old reminisces from days gone by mixed with the new goings on and the day was complete. Between us we made up a great seafood chowder along with fresh baked bread and had more than a belly full.


Jerry.
I'm real glad to here the GOOD NEWS. It means a lot for someone like him to get some self worth, and self a steam, back. For You helping helping him out this way Jerry, Stand Up, and Take A Bow and Pat Yourself On The Back. You Deserve it Jerry. Job Well Done.
Bruce.


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bruce I don`t do things for recognition or praise but I believe in the old addage that what goes around comes around and have based my lifestyle around it. My background growing up in the country around the farms where every one helped the other out whenever they could has stuck with me I guess.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Bruce Hopf

pioneerguy600 said:


> Bruce I don`t do things for recognition or praise but I believe in the old adage that what goes around comes around and have based my lifestyle around it. My background growing up in the country around the farms where every one helped the other out whenever they could has stuck with me I guess.
> Pioneerguy600


I'm on the same Base as you are there Jerry. I was raised with the same Principales as yourself. But Today's Generation, well that a Whole Different Story. Nowadays, it's damn hard to get them to do anything, But when they want something, That's a Whole Different Ball Game. Bruce


----------



## NovaMan

Bruce Hopf said:


> I'm on the same Base as you are there Jerry. I was raised with the same Principales as yourself. But Today's Generation, well that a Whole Different Story. Nowadays, it's damn hard to get them to do anything, But when they want something, That's a Whole Different Ball Game. Bruce


 Not all of us have the entitlement attitude. Heck, I enjoy working on my friends' cars more than my own!


----------



## pioneerguy600

I know that there is still some of us out there but we are a dying breed, younger generations don`t have the same upbringing as even though they come from the same parts that I did they were not subjected to or shown the same way of life we lived. For better or worse they are the "me" generation and don`t have the same apathy for others.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

I had another great day out cutting today, the sun was out and the temp. was around 85 with a light breeze,great working conditions. Did a hazardous removal with power lines running through and dwellings on either side with 20' between them,eight maple trees 12"-14" at the stump and 45'-55' tall, not big but really restricted falling spaces.
Had the Orange and Whites out today.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

pioneerguy600 said:


> I know that there is still some of us out there but we are a dying breed, younger generations don`t have the same upbringing as even though they come from the same parts that I did they were not subjected to or shown the same way of life we lived. For better or worse they are the "me" generation and don`t have the same apathy for others.
> Pioneerguy600


My Step Son and I have our go arounds. He'd rather watch TV, or play video games, while everybody else is doing all the work. I've told him several times, since he turned 18, if he thinks that he's going to keep warm over the winter, off the sweat of my back, to start looking for his own place to live. 
Around here, I burn strictly wood, in my Oil/Wood combination Furnace. Since the Insurance Company, forced us to remove, and change the Oil Tank, that had nothing wrong with it, I decided not to bother putting in a New Oil Tank, because in 10, or 20 years from now, I'd have to do it all over again.
Now with the price of Heating Oil, a couple more gallons of Gas/Mix goes a lot farther to cut some extra fire wood to heat with. Bruce.


----------



## rx7145

Here is my power line up.

Just got the 441Mag today!!


----------



## wanab

rx7145 said:


> Here is my power line up.





so wheres the power?



:biggrinbounce2:


----------



## 056 kid

I was looking a posts of the past, here is some of my junk;

http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22790&d=1113271474
http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22791&d=1113271480

http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22792&d=1113271487
http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22793&d=1113271493
http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22795&d=1113271536
http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22797&d=1113271550
http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22823&d=1113414445

Now i havent a clue on how to properly do what i just did so anyone with knowledge please help


----------



## Bruce Hopf

056 kid said:


> I was looking a posts of the past, here is some of my junk;
> 
> http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22790&d=1113271474
> http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22791&d=1113271480
> 
> http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22792&d=1113271487
> http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22793&d=1113271493
> http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22795&d=1113271536
> http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22797&d=1113271550
> http://arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=22823&d=1113414445
> 
> Now i have a clue on how to properly do what i just did so anyone with knowledge please help


Now I wouldn't exactly call those McCulloch Saws Junk. What model of saws where they. What you done, while falling the trees, looked OK to me, But I'm No Expert. If you don't mind posting your McCulloch Saws in the McCulloch Thread, I started awhile back. I'm sure others would like to see them there as well. Bruce.


----------



## 056 kid

Thoes pictures where taken several years ago on Ironside Mtn.
How i wish that i was still there!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Here is something a little different,its not a chain saw as such but is a big gas powered reciprocating saw,I just got some new blades for this saw and it really rips, it has a 115.7 cc engine ,its a model GS 5020 A made from 1960-62. It has seen very little use.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## 04ultra

pioneerguy600 said:


> Here is something a little different,its not a chain saw as such but is a big gas powered reciprocating saw,I just got some new blades for this saw and it really rips, it has a 115.7 cc engine ,its a model GS 5020 A made from 1960-62. It has seen very little use.
> Pioneerguy600




Plant is only a couple miles from my home town.....


----------



## pioneerguy600

04ultra said:


> Plant is only a couple miles from my home town.....



Hey Ultra do they still make any saws?


----------



## 04ultra

pioneerguy600 said:


> Hey Ultra do they still make any saws?





Nope..........I still have a C-70 and am trying to buy the three saws that are on the wall in there office.....


The sold all there chainsaw/blade saws to a place in TN. or KY years ago...


----------



## Just Mow

04ultra said:


> Nope..........I still have a C-70 and am trying to buy the three saws that are on the wall in there office.....
> 
> 
> The sold all there chainsaw/blade saws to a place in TN. or KY years ago...



will you buy me a saw. Andy has it.


----------



## 04ultra

Just Mow said:


> will you buy me a saw. Andy has it.



May be....


----------



## pioneerguy600

04ultra said:


> Nope..........I still have a C-70 and am trying to buy the three saws that are on the wall in there office.....
> 
> 
> The sold all there chainsaw/blade saws to a place in TN. or KY years ago...



Yea thats what I figured,have not heard anything about new Wright saws or parts. The C-70 is a really interesting saw with its adjustable timing advance lever, I sold mine and would like to have it back, just like my 57 Belair goonnee.


----------



## Just Mow

04ultra said:


> May be....



I would even trade you my still new in the box Stihl train set


----------



## Just Mow

pioneerguy600 said:


> Yea thats what I figured,have not heard anything about new Wright saws or parts. The C-70 is a really interesting saw with its adjustable timing advance lever, I sold mine and would like to have it back, just like my 57 Belair goonnee.



old saws are cool


----------



## pioneerguy600

Another good runner, think its a 2050 but says Rebel on the side cover.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## pioneerguy600

Just Mow said:


> old saws are cool



+1 Yep!
Pioneerguy600


----------



## 056 kid

Does anyone wonder what you would use that sawwwwww for? 
Its not like you can cut in any thing longer than the bar or blade in this case!


----------



## parrisw

056 kid said:


> Does anyone wonder what you would use that sawwwwww for?
> Its not like you can cut in any thing longer than the bar or blade in this case!



Wood? Just a thought?


----------



## pioneerguy600

056 kid said:


> Does anyone wonder what you would use that sawwwwww for?
> Its not like you can cut in any thing longer than the bar or blade in this case!



It will cut the same materials a chainsaw of the same bar length would,in these cases the bars are 20". Mostly used to cut wood,ice and meat,there is no oil used to lubricate the bar so no oil contamination of the product cut.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## heimannm

*How about blades?*

I have a GS5020 as well, I can get it to start and run but the blade seems to have lost it set and will not cut deeper than the backer.

Any idea where I can get a good new blade for this saw or someone who can sharped and set the blade?

Thanks,

Mark


----------



## pioneerguy600

heimannm said:


> I have a GS5020 as well, I can get it to start and run but the blade seems to have lost it set and will not cut deeper than the backer.
> 
> Any idea where I can get a good new blade for this saw or someone who can sharped and set the blade?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Mark
> 
> 
> Mark your blade looks in good enough shape to cut quite well and appears to have set. What is it doing to need replacement? I asked about blades a couple weeks back and was told that they would be really hard to find,but that same night a fellow Canadian contacted me and sold me three new 20" blades for hardwood cutting and I have since mounted and ran two of them. They cut great! I was also told the Wright blade saws were very common state side and that there should be a lot of blades lurking somewhere just waiting to be found. Check your bar slot to see if it has excessive wear as it will allow the blade to tip or rock sideways and hang up in the cut, I can`t see your blade needing more set but I am not there, the angles to sharpen the blades are a little steep but can be done with a web file that was used to sharpen bow saws and crosscuts ,like in peg and raker types.
> Pioneerguy600


----------



## Ten_Bucks

Heimannm, could you please post some close up pics of your Jonsered 930? I just recently bought a 930 for myself after fixing a buddy's 2 930s. This model of saw is fascinating to me for some reason. Thanks in advance.

Scott


----------



## parrisw

Just picked this up today.


----------



## brncreeper

Hmmmmm, banjo fittings on the starter cover. Nice saw BTW!


----------



## 04ultra

brncreeper said:


> Hmmmmm, banjo fittings on the starter cover. Nice saw BTW!




Looks like the oiler


----------



## brncreeper

04ultra said:


> Looks like the oiler


Ah I see, the oil pumps behind the starter cover.


----------



## parrisw

Ya, I really don't know much about the saw yet, only had a chance to grab it and put it in the garage so far.


----------



## heimannm

*Few picts of the 930*

I don't have too many photo's of my 930, guess it's more of a work saw than a looker.

See JR's thread from last Saturday for the inside of his 920.

Mark





My 910 in front and the 930 to the rear





The 930, not sure what this picture shows except how the handle mounts





It does run and cut very well!





My whole Jonsered family, 930, 910, 621, 621, 2050


----------



## Ten_Bucks

Thanks for posting those pics. Those pics you posted were the ones I was hoping you'd post anyway. The Jonny 930s that I've been working on for my friend and my 930 pretty much look just like yours except they have a velocity stack and a K&N air filter sticking out of the cover. How long have you had your 930 and what size bar do you usually run on it? I'm trying to get a 36" bar for mine but its been very difficult trying to find one that will fit.

Scott


----------



## heimannm

*Not long*

I bought both saws on e-Bay late last year so I've not run either all that much. My 930 has a 24" bar, the 910 a 20".

I suppose the 930 would pull a longer bar but with my other big saws, I don't need to work that one so hard. I did run the 910 with the 24" bar in another big ash long in the fall, the trunk was nearly 42" diameter so I could really bury it and it just kept going and going. Since then I have added the 1-85, SP125C'S, 740, and the 550 so I really need some more big stuff to cut.

Mark


----------



## Ten_Bucks

heimannm said:


> I bought both saws on e-Bay late last year so I've not run either all that much. My 930 has a 24" bar, the 910 a 20".
> 
> I suppose the 930 would pull a longer bar but with my other big saws, I don't need to work that one so hard. I did run the 910 with the 24" bar in another big ash long in the fall, the trunk was nearly 42" diameter so I could really bury it and it just kept going and going. Since then I have added the 1-85, SP125C'S, 740, and the 550 so I really need some more big stuff to cut.
> 
> Mark



Thanks for the info. 

Scott


----------



## Bruce Hopf

parrisw said:


> Just picked this up today.


Nice looking Saw. What is the perpose of the lines gooing to the Starter? I've never seen anything like it before. Thanks. Bruce.


----------



## belgian

Bruce Hopf said:


> Nice looking Saw. What is the perpose of the lines gooing to the Starter? I've never seen anything like it before. Thanks. Bruce.




As Ultra already mentioned, those lines are connected to the oil pump which is located in the starter assembly. It's typical for the old Dolmars, model CA, CC, CT, CX ....


----------



## stihl sawing

That is a beauty of a saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

parrisw said:


> Just picked this up today.




Real nice, one of them is on my want to find list, I passed up on a NOS -CA last year for a thou. and have been kicking my ass ever since.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## wanab

parrisw said:


> Just picked this up today.





holy smokes Bat Man!



:jawdrop:


----------



## parrisw

Thanks guys, I really do love this thing. You would probably cringe to what I paid though. I'm unsure what to do with it yet though, I was thinking just give it a good cleanup and leave it orignal, and get it running. Doughtfull I will use it to cut wood though.

Any Ideas on what to use to clean it up. I use allot of Super Clean but that stuff can fade paint really bad, and I don't want to do that with this saw.


----------



## pioneerguy600

parrisw said:


> Thanks guys, I really do love this thing. You would probably cringe to what I paid though. I'm unsure what to do with it yet though, I was thinking just give it a good cleanup and leave it orignal, and get it running. Doughtfull I will use it to cut wood though.
> 
> Any Ideas on what to use to clean it up. I use allot of Super Clean but that stuff can fade paint really bad, and I don't want to do that with this saw.



Take your time on that one and don`t rush to clean it up,its in too nice of condition to ruin it with strong cleaners. I would recommend using varsol as it does not fade paint and is not real harsh on any parts of a chainsaw. Let the varsol do the work and soften up the gunk slowly and it will clean up nicely. IMO
Pioneerguy600


----------



## Bruce Hopf

paris said:


> Thanks guys, I really do love this thing. You would probably cringe to what I paid though. I'm unsure what to do with it yet though, I was thinking just give it a good cleanup and leave it original, and get it running. Doughtfull I will use it to cut wood though.
> 
> Any Ideas on what to use to clean it up. I use allot of Super Clean but that stuff can fade paint really bad, and I don't want to do that with this saw.



Normally I just use the blow gun and the air compressor to clean the dust and other stuff from normal cutting, until I got a saw in here that was that badly caked. It was even hard to scrape with a chisel. 
I went to my big mechanic's tool box, and got my engine cleaning kit, i use to clean engines of tractors. It's a blow gun that operates with air, and has a 2ft suction tube, that you insert into a jug of Var sol. I had that Chain Saw clean in no time. The air forced the Var sol into the gunk, loosened and soften up the gunk, and washed it away, leaving the saw nice and clean. 
You have to watch that you don't blow the dust, and gunk where you don't want it, like in your carburetor, or exhaust manifold. 
When I clean my Chain Saws from now on, I'm going to wash them this way. Does a really good job as well. Like Jerry said, it's not harm full to the paint. Bruce.


----------



## 056 kid

Awsome Dolmar but is it completely necessary to post the same pic 19 [email protected] [email protected]#n times?!?!


----------



## Bruce Hopf

056 kid said:


> Awesome Dolmar but is it completely necessary to post the same pic 19 [email protected] [email protected]#n times?!?!


Every time somebody hits the Quote Button, it automatically takes the previous persons whole quote with it pictures and all, like your Quote above mine, which I can't understand why the pictures don't stay behind, and only take the contents of what the person is describing in their thread.
It's not the original persons fault that posted the tread, with pictures, so don't get too worked up about it. There has to be some way, for the pictures stay behind, and just take the writing along when the next person is leaving a quote about what ever is being posted. Bruce.


----------



## 056 kid

O I C, how unfortunate!


----------



## pioneerguy600

Bruce,I have the same air gun kit you use but you have to be real careful with them on vintage saws, the varsol will penetrate any scratches or chips in the paint and the compressed air will catch the edge of the paint damage and cause it to flip back making any damaged areas no matter how insignificant larger. You don`t want to do this on a vintage saw that you want to keep in near original condition,keep the high pressure air off this saw and clean it only with soft bristle brushes and varsol. On a work saw a little paint chipping does not matter much but on a saw like this one you don`t want to do any damage so take it easy on the cleaning,go slowly and let the solvent do its work.
I have cleaned up a lot of vintage saws and tried many different methods and time and patience works better than a quick cleanup.IMO
PIONEERGUY600


----------



## Brian S

Here is a consolidated pic of my motley crew.

I gave my Mac 10-10A and my Homelite super2 to my dad, these are all I am keeping for now. I want to find a big old saw to fix up now, 80+ cc's.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Brian S said:


> Here is a consolidated pic of my motley crew.
> 
> I gave my Mac 10-10A and my Homelite super2 to my dad, these are all I am keeping for now. I want to find a big old saw to fix up now, 80+ cc's.


There was a real nice McCulloch Super Pro 80 on e Bay, just last week. It was in real good shape. Just like your Pro Mac 10-10. My Uncle had one, and that saw had power. It had 81.9cc. Man I wish I could have bought it, but right now, I've got enough Saws, but Some Day, when I have a few more $$$$, I'll try to get one. Bruce.


----------



## Hagen70

Here is a pic I took today of my start of project "Orange Domination".


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass

Here my brandnew Solo 681


----------



## J.Walker

MR...... Thats one nice looking saw! Looks fast in the photos, Hows it cutting for you? Were did you buy it?


----------



## stihl sawing

Beauty of a saw. Thanks again for sharing your pics.


----------



## J.Walker

The 338 and 339xp Husky saws





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Blakesmaster

All lined up.


----------



## parrisw

Mr.Suckelfass said:


> Here my brandnew Solo 681



Very nice. Kinda looks like a Dolmar?


----------



## J.Walker

parrisw said:


> Very nice. Kinda looks like a Dolmar?



Thats what I thought, a Dolmar very nice lines!





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Brian S

J.Walker said:


> Thats what I thought, a Dolmar very nice lines!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]



Mr. Walker you saw and your tractor are entirely too clean and new. The power of Christ compells you to go get that kit good and dirty!

Nice tractor, I have an older L2250 that has been a really good machine.


----------



## Mr.Suckelfass

@ J.Walker: In the first Dolmar and Solo are cooperating in designing the ney saws. So there are similar in design.

(Excuse my english)

Here some pics from the 681 and the 7900:





















And in the catalog say Solo the 681 have 80,7 ccm. The Dolmar 7900 79 ccm.


----------



## Tzed250

The Solo is a much better looking saw...


----------



## parrisw

Tzed250 said:


> The Solo is a much better looking saw...



+1 :agree2: :agree2:


----------



## Evanrude

Tzed250 said:


> The Solo is a much better looking saw...



I agree, but I wanna know how do they run against eachother...


----------



## parrisw

I really don't like the dogs on the Dolmar 7900.


----------



## lawnmowertech37

romeo said:


> Firewood saws.



wow that looks like a rocket launcher chainsaw there what is that a modded muffler ?


calvin


----------



## motoroilmccall

Those are bike saws, and yes, the big pipe is the muffler, if you could call it that.


----------



## Tzed250

motoroilmccall said:


> Those are bike saws, and yes, the big pipe is the muffler, if you could call it that.



Not really a muffler. It is a tuned expansion chamber exhaust. It uses the resonance created inside the pipe to help scavenge the cylinder more effectively than a "normal" exhaust system.


----------



## Tzed250

Just remembered I had this:


----------



## THALL10326

*Nice pics*

Here's my fleet.






I don't use em too much.


----------



## THALL10326

Here's my utter fleet.






These I use...


----------



## 04ultra

THALL10326 said:


> Here's my utter fleet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These I use...





*Nice!!!*


----------



## stihl sawing

WOW, Super nice fleet ya got there.


----------



## woodyman

Got to finish the muffler mod and wait till fall to get it all dirty.


----------



## leeha

Here are 3 saws i have aquired this past month.
Homelite 3100 Geardrive 114CC's, Mac 1-70, Echo 610 Twin Cylinder in excellent condition.


----------



## leeha

Here are 2 more. A Stihl 076 and a Sachs Dolmar 143.
And a new shelf i made this weekend.




















Regards Lee


----------



## 056 kid

I didnt know Echo made a twin cylinder saw.


----------



## motoroilmccall

Finally got the wrap handle on the 044. Had to get 2 new screws for the mount, $6 for 2 screws :jawdrop: . Looks good, and handles a lot better, plus it just rips with the DP cover and the ports opened up a little bit. Of course the sharp full comp chain helps too.

It does look good, especially with a fresh coat of woodstove paint on the bar.


----------



## woodyman

Nice looking saw I bet its seen alot of wood,black paint makes it look like one of those expensive cannon bars.


----------



## woodyman

Heres a little hemi I used for limbing,wish I wouldnt of sold it.1980 husky 44.


----------



## taplinhill

*This thread needs a little "RED"*






This is all of them except the 2149 has been sold and the 621 was absent from school that day.


----------



## stihl sawing

What a nice echo saw.


----------



## Zackman1801

<a href="http://s172.photobucket.com/albums/w12/zackman1801/?action=view&current=l_d10278ae101262c07e9641d42e84fd20.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w12/zackman1801/l_d10278ae101262c07e9641d42e84fd20.jpg" border="0" alt="husqvarna"></a>

husqvarna 365sp with my gear. can you tell i like husky stuff?

have to get a pic of the other 2 saws, mabey throw in the old broken down husky that used to be my dads no longer runs though.


----------



## PB

taplinhill said:


> This is all of them except the 2149 has been sold and the 621 was absent from school that day.



     



Great looking collection.


----------



## belgian

leeha said:


> Here are 2 more. A Stihl 076 and a Sachs Dolmar 143.
> And a new shelf i made this weekend.
> 
> 
> 
> Regards Lee



Shoot Lee, that shelf would look really nice in my place, with the saws included I mean, hint hint !!!


----------



## 04ultra

*
The Panty Dropper and its Brother*.............................


----------



## Farley9n

*My "DROPPERS"*






Here are three of my lesser respected favorites.......Bob


----------



## dancan

04ultra said:


> *
> The Panty Dropper and its Brother*.............................



They seem to be around some fancy boxes  .


----------



## woodyman

Nice flock of jreds,with all them saws I would think all the trees in the background would be gone.


----------



## Ghillie

*My first saw*

I figure I was around 10 or 12 when I first started using her.

Finally let her semi-retire this spring. Figure the saw is about 30 yrs old and still runs great!

We got into a disagreement once but she put me back in my place (a hospital bed) but I bear no hard feelings.
















Here she is sitting next to today's little project that is sporting her old bar untill I get a new one.






Hope she doesn't get jealous and bite me again!

Fred


----------



## Ghillie

Sorry, i thought I resized them better than that!


----------



## gafirefighter

That sure is a fine looking 371 Fred .

Adam


----------



## stihl sawing

Ghillie said:


> Sorry, i thought I resized them better than that!


They look good to me, The older i get the bigger things need to be to see them.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Ghillie said:


> I figure I was around 10 or 12 when I first started using her.
> 
> Finally let her semi-retire this spring. Figure the saw is about 30 yrs old and still runs great!
> 
> We got into a disagreement once but she put me back in my place (a hospital bed) but I bear no hard feelings.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here she is sitting next to today's little project that is sporting her old bar until I get a new one.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope she doesn't get jealous and bite me again!
> 
> Fred


Fred. 
I have a McCulloch Mac 10-10 Automatic, that has been in our family for 40 years. My great uncle bought her in 1968. Right now, she is sitting under my Work Bench with the threads for the Spark Plug Gone. I have to get a kit for replacing threads for Spark Plugs, then it's back in every day service. When she dies, I'll restore her, and have her on display, above the TV, when my Wife to Be wants to cuddle, watching a Chick Flick, I'll have something to look at. LOL. Bruce.


----------



## Ghillie

Bruce Hopf said:


> Fred.
> I have a McCulloch Mac 10-10 Automatic, that has been in our family for 40 years. My great uncle bought her in 1968. Right now, she is sitting under my Work Bench with the threads for the Spark Plug Gone. I have to get a kit for replacing threads for Spark Plugs, then it's back in every day service. When she dies, I'll restore her, and have her on display, above the TV, when my Wife to Be wants to cuddle, watching a Chick Flick, I'll have something to look at. LOL. Bruce.



This one will be back to work as soon as I figure out where the gas leak is when I turnit on it's side and why it runs hot sometimes.

The mess on the work bench is from tearing the 371 down and replacing the oil pump.

Broke my heart when I got carb cleaner overspray on the "Husqvarna" sticker on the left side!! That just happened this spring!

And I still remember when dad brought her home! Couldn't wait 'till I got big enough to handle it!

Fred


----------



## Ghillie

Bruce Hopf said:


> Fred.
> I have a McCulloch Mac 10-10 Automatic, that has been in our family for 40 years. My great uncle bought her in 1968. Right now, she is sitting under my Work Bench with the threads for the Spark Plug Gone. I have to get a kit for replacing threads for Spark Plugs, then it's back in every day service. When she dies, I'll restore her, and have her on display, above the TV, when my Wife to Be wants to cuddle, watching a Chick Flick, I'll have something to look at. LOL. Bruce.



The newer saws I have are nice but this one will always sit at the head of the table!!  

What do you use to replace plug threads?

Thanks, Fred


----------



## Ghillie

gafirefighter said:


> That sure is a fine looking 371 Fred .
> 
> Adam



Thanks.. I like it... I was going to try to get a 372 also but it needed too many parts!!


----------



## gafirefighter

Ghillie said:


> Thanks.. I like it... I was going to try to get a 372 also but it needed too many parts!!



I think I may have some idea what you are talking about.

 

Adam


----------



## parrisw

Ghillie said:


> This one will be back to work as soon as I figure out where the gas leak is when I turnit on it's side and why it runs hot sometimes.
> 
> Fred




Those saws are prone to running hot. I had a L65 did the same thing, sometimes so bad it would not restart, until it cooled down some.


----------



## Ghillie

parrisw said:


> Those saws are prone to running hot. I had a L65 did the same thing, sometimes so bad it would not restart, until it cooled down some.



Gets hot enough to boil the gas in the tank. I've tried cleaning out the carb and retuning, making sure the fins are clean. Haven't checked the points to see if the ignition timing is somehow messed up.

Maybe I'll just run ir in the winter.


----------



## parrisw

Ghillie said:


> Gets hot enough to boil the gas in the tank. I've tried cleaning out the carb and retuning, making sure the fins are clean. Haven't checked the points to see if the ignition timing is somehow messed up.
> 
> Maybe I'll just run ir in the winter.



Yup, boil the gas in the tank. My dad used it allot more then I did, he said on many occasion it boiled the gas in the tank. Makes life interesting! It happened to me once when cutting in the hot summer.


----------



## Stihl #1

*Remington S 754*

Just added this saw to the collection a couple of weeks ago. First big Remington I have owned. I really like the design and flow of the starter housing and the whole saw for that matter. Just ignore the tape! It has good compression so I think it will be a runner.











I think it dates to the mid '60s as it has the Desa tag and the plain script on the filter cover. The earlier models had the Remington script the same as the guns, before they sold it to Desa. I think this saw is around 80cc.


----------



## toddstreeservic

88 cc! Here is a link to the specs


----------



## Stihl #1

toddstreeservic said:


> 88 cc! Here is a link to the specs



Cool, thanks. 5 hp 88 cc... Rigid handle....I am sure glad STIHL came out with the new padded anti-vibe gloves! And hearing protectors!


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Ghillie said:


> The newer saws I have are nice but this one will always sit at the head of the table!!
> 
> What do you use to replace plug threads?
> 
> Thanks, Fred


Fred. There is a kit on the market, something like a Heli Coil. I can't remeber the proper name for it, but it warks basicly the same way as I'm told.
For the Decals for yor Chain Saw, you might be able to get them to look original. I know for the old Farm Equipment you can get original looking Decals for them. Bruce.


----------



## scotclayshooter

parrisw said:


> Yup, boil the gas in the tank. My dad used it allot more then I did, he said on many occasion it boiled the gas in the tank. Makes life interesting! It happened to me once when cutting in the hot summer.



Yep we have 3 Makita rbc420e strimmers and one of them will boil the mix!


----------



## scotclayshooter

Bruce Hopf said:


> Fred. There is a kit on the market, something like a Heli Coil. I can't remeber the proper name for it, but it warks basicly the same way as I'm told.
> For the Decals for yor Chain Saw, you might be able to get them to look original. I know for the old Farm Equipment you can get original looking Decals for them. Bruce.



http://www.timesert.com/
The people on AS seem to rate these very highly!


----------



## vf171

Well I'm not near as well heeled as some of you boys but here's my stable at the moment. Two 330 EVLP's and a 670. Second pic is the 670 with the new 20" GB bar hawaiipastryguy sent to me. Going to test it out later this week.


----------



## stihl sawing

vf171 said:


> Well I'm not near as well heeled as some of you boys but here's my stable at the moment. Two 330 EVLP's and a 670. Second pic is the 670 with the new 20" GB bar hawaiipastryguy sent to me. Going to test it out later this week.


You got some fine saws there. They look good to me. I did notice that you plan on adding more though because of this statement[heres my stable at the MOMENT.] Yep you got cad.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

vf 171 said:


> Well I'm not near as well heeled as some of you boys but here's my stable at the moment. Two 330 Ev's and a 670. Second pic is the 670 with the new 20" GB bar hawaiipastryguy sent to me. Going to test it out later this week.



It's not the Stable that counts for any thing. It's what's inside it that counts. Nice looking Saws you have there. At the moment, I have out grown my Stable, so I'm going to have to build an addition onto it if I wish to House more Saws, and get some more $$$$ first. 
Since I joined this Web Site, my 5 Chain Saws grew into 13, in 2months. This Web Site, and eBay, and a couple of Small Engine Repair Shops, with piles of Parts Saws, have caused a Severe Addiction to Chain Saws. Bruce.


----------



## vf171

Stihl Sawing & Bruce,
Yea I'm definitley planning to add to the collection. I have too many other hobbies though and it seems no matter what you do for fun you can spend some serious coin on it.

Right now it's all about function for me. I need to cut firewood. This is my 2nd season burning it to heat my house and I don't plan on going back to petroleum based fuel for that, ever. I hope to put in an outdoor wood stove within the next year or two. I'll really be going through some wood at that point.

I know they get knocked around here a lot but so far I like the Echos. I like Stihl just as much though. I used a few out in NM while I lived out there. I had a friend who was burning to heat his home out there and I would practically beg him to go cut timber with him. I was never around though when he was splittin'!

Anyway, I've got my eye out for some of the older 40 & 50 cc Echos. I'd like to get a couple of those. Once I have a few good firewood saws and perhaps some of my other hobbies take a back seat I'll test the waters of some of the other brands. Of course if someone has an 090G they want $50 for by all means I'd consider it. LOL.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

vf171 said:


> Stihl Sawing & Bruce,
> Yea I'm definitley planning to add to the collection. I have too many other hobbies though and it seems no matter what you do for fun you can spend some serious coin on it.
> 
> Right now it's all about function for me. I need to cut firewood. This is my 2nd season burning it to heat my house and I don't plan on going back to petroleum based fuel for that, ever. I hope to put in an outdoor wood stove within the next year or two. I'll really be going through some wood at that point.
> 
> I know they get knocked around here a lot but so far I like the Echos. I like Stihl just as much though. I used a few out in NM while I lived out there. I had a friend who was burning to heat his home out there and I would practically beg him to go cut timber with him. I was never around though when he was splittin'!
> 
> Anyway, I've got my eye out for some of the older 40 & 50 cc Echos. I'd like to get a couple of those. Once I have a few good firewood saws and perhaps some of my other hobbies take a back seat I'll test the waters of some of the other brands. Of course if someone has an 090G they want $50 for by all means I'd consider it. LOL.



WOW!!! for $50.00, your not asking for much are you. LOL. Bruce.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

vf 171 said:


> Stihl Sawing & Bruce,
> Yea I'm definitely planning to add to the collection. I have too many other hobbies though and it seems no matter what you do for fun you can spend some serious coin on it.
> 
> Right now it's all about function for me. I need to cut firewood. This is my 2nd season burning it to heat my house and I don't plan on going back to petroleum based fuel for that, ever. I hope to put in an outdoor wood stove within the next year or two. I'll really be going through some wood at that point.
> 
> I know they get knocked around here a lot but so far I like the Echos. I like Stihl just as much though. I used a few out in NM while I lived out there. I had a friend who was burning to heat his home out there and I would practically beg him to go cut timber with him. I was never around though when he was splittin'!
> 
> Anyway, I've got my eye out for some of the older 40 & 50 cc Echos. I'd like to get a couple of those. Once I have a few good firewood saws and perhaps some of my other hobbies take a back seat I'll test the waters of some of the other brands. Of course if someone has an 090G they want $50 for by all means I'd consider it. LOL.


The Oil Companies are not very Happy With Me. I haven't burned a Drop of Furnace Oil in 3 years. I have a Wood/Oil Combination Furnace in our House, and heat it with it no problem.
Insurance Company ordered Us to replace the Furnace Oil Tank in the Basement, 3 years ago, or they would cancel our Insurance Policy. The Insurance Company said that our Furnace Oil Tank was too old. 
I told them to Screw the New Furnace Oil Tank, and I'd buy a few more gallons of Gas, and a little more Two-Stroke oil, and cut a few more cords of wood to heat the House with. No Problem what so ever. Bruce.


----------



## Edge & Engine

*My first saw*

Not a chainsaw, but my first saw nonetheless!


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Edge & Engine said:


> Not a chainsaw, but my first saw nonetheless!



Give him time, and he will be handling a Chain Saw. He is holding down the piece of wood right any way. Good practice for him. Bruce.


----------



## Edge & Engine

Bruce Hopf said:


> Give him time, and he will be handling a Chain Saw. He is holding down the piece of wood right any way. Good practice for him. Bruce.



LOL, that is me. (A few years ago).


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Edge & Engine said:


> LOL, that is me. (A few years ago).



LOL. I didn't realize that was you a few years ago. I thought that was your Son, or Grandson, or Nephew. Bruce.


----------



## Edge & Engine

Bruce Hopf said:


> LOL. I didn't realize that was you a few years ago. I thought that was your Son, or Grandson, or Nephew. Bruce.



Well, I guess to be perfectly honest it was a few more than a few years ago


----------



## brncreeper

Got these pictures this morning before work. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## brncreeper

This was some 088 work last week...


----------



## toddstreeservic

I like the stihl bar on the husky nice touch.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

toddstreeservic said:


> I like the stihl bar on the husky nice touch.



So, does this make this Chain Saw a Half Breed? LOL. Nice Pictures. The last picture that was posted, what kind of tree was that? Are you cutting it for Fire Wood or Lumber? Thanks for sharing. Bruce.


----------



## brncreeper

Bruce Hopf said:


> So, does this make this Chain Saw a Half Breed? LOL. Nice Pictures. The last picture that was posted, what kind of tree was that? Are you cutting it for Fire Wood or Lumber? Thanks for sharing. Bruce.


LOL, I guess I need to sandblast that bar and repaint it. That’s a locust tree for firewood, it cuts pretty good but it was green…


----------



## Fish

I feel cold...................... Alone..................

Naked....................................

In a thong...................................................................


On my birthday.......................................................................

You all suc.................................................................

I feel bad, no one loves me....................................

Likes me................................................

Hates me............................. Well a few of those.............................


----------



## Bruce Hopf

brncreeper said:


> LOL, I guess I need to sandblast that bar and repaint it. That’s a locust tree for firewood, it cuts pretty good but it was green…


What kind of grain would Locust have, if it was milled for lumber. From the end, it had a nice dark ting to it, almost like Balck Walnut. Thanks. Bruce.


----------



## brncreeper

Fish said:


> I feel cold...................... Alone..................
> 
> Naked....................................
> 
> In a thong...................................................................
> 
> 
> On my birthday.......................................................................
> 
> You all suc.................................................................
> 
> I feel bad, no one loves me....................................
> 
> Likes me................................................
> 
> Hates me............................. Well a few of those.............................




LOL, Fill in the blanks? C'mon Fish, everyone here loves you!


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Fish said:


> I feel cold...................... Alone..................
> 
> Naked....................................
> 
> In a thong...................................................................
> 
> 
> On my birthday.......................................................................
> 
> You all suc.................................................................
> 
> I feel bad, no one loves me....................................
> 
> Likes me................................................
> 
> Hates me............................. Well a few of those.............................



 :yourock: Well Happy Birthday Fish:yourock:  . Bruce.


----------



## THALL10326

Fish said:


> I feel cold...................... Alone..................
> 
> Naked....................................
> 
> In a thong...................................................................
> 
> 
> On my birthday.......................................................................
> 
> You all suc.................................................................
> 
> I feel bad, no one loves me....................................
> 
> Likes me................................................
> 
> Hates me............................. Well a few of those.............................



Dayummm Fish its your birthday, well why in the hell didn't ya say so, let me play you a tune ole feller.







Daddy played bass, moma played fiddle,LOL


----------



## Former Saw Builder

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummm Fish its your birthday, well why in the hell didn't ya say so, let me play you a tune ole feller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy played bass, moma played fiddle,LOL



And I thought my fingers were all calloust up from playing my old flametop, Tommy's must be hard as nails.... :hmm3grin2orange:

Happy Birthday FISH....


----------



## Bowtie

Bruce Hopf said:


> What kind of grain would Locust have, if it was milled for lumber. From the end, it had a nice dark ting to it, almost like Balck Walnut. Thanks. Bruce.



Honey Locust will turn orange as it dries, and get hard as a rock. But it is kind of attractive grained wood, in my opinion.


----------



## PB

Fish said:


> I feel cold...................... Alone..................
> 
> Naked....................................
> 
> In a thong...................................................................
> 
> 
> On my birthday.......................................................................
> 
> You all suc.................................................................
> 
> I feel bad, no one loves me....................................
> 
> Likes me................................................
> 
> Hates me............................. Well a few of those.............................



Happy birthday Fish! How old are you? I turned 26 today, we have the same birthday. How about that. 

Now go get hammered. That's what I'm gonna do.


----------



## Tzed250

THALL10326 said:


> Dayummm Fish its your birthday, well why in the hell didn't ya say so, let me play you a tune ole feller.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Daddy played bass, moma played fiddle,LOL






Why do I get the feeling from this picture that Tom sleeps with that saw in his room?




.


----------



## Bruce Hopf

PlantBiologist said:


> Happy birthday Fish! How old are you? I turned 26 today, we have the same birthday. How about that.
> 
> Now go get hammered. That's what I'm gonna do.


:yourock:  Well Happy Birthday To You Too :yourock: . Bruce.


----------



## THALL10326

Tzed250 said:


> Why do I get the feeling from this picture that Tom sleeps with that saw in his room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



No no, I just brought that thing home today, thats the 076 Hoss built for me. Thought I''d have some fun with it. Well really what happened is when Elvis died I sold all my Fenders and started playing Stihl baby,haha


----------



## Bruce Hopf

Tzed250 said:


> Why do I get the feeling from this picture that Tom sleeps with that saw in his room?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Probably Tucks it in and Kisses it Goodnite too. LOL Bruce.


----------



## THALL10326

Bruce Hopf said:


> Probably Tucks it in and Kisses it Goodnite too. LOL Bruce.



And uh now the end is near, my hands are bleeding, its so clear but I did it my wayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy,LOL


----------



## Bowtie

No top handle on that thing Tom?


----------



## THALL10326

Bowtie said:


> No top handle on that thing Tom?



Oh yes she's got a top handle and all new AV bushings as well. We're still debating where to put that arm on the side to get that waaa waaa sound out of it,hehe


----------



## Scandy14

THALL10326 said:


> Oh yes she's got a top handle and all new AV bushings as well. We're still debating where to put that arm on the side to get that waaa waaa sound out of it,hehe



Tom, is she "tuned"?


----------



## THALL10326

Scandy14 said:


> Tom, is she "tuned"?



You better beleive it Don. That thing is like uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh music to my ears,LOLOL

(its runs perfecto Don, Hoss did a great job on the saw)


----------



## Bowtie

THALL10326 said:


> Oh yes she's got a top handle and all new AV bushings as well. We're still debating where to put that arm on the side to get that waaa waaa sound out of it,hehe



:rockn: :yourock:    :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## tomdcoker

I finally got arround to listing some of mine. Not as pretty as some I see on here, but I like them.
The second is a Homelite 330 that I bought it and the case for $15.00. It needed a boot, fuel lines and carb. kit. It will leak all the gas out and I can not find out where it is leaking. I have had the saw apart several times and pressurerized the tank and still have not found the leak.
The third is a Poulan Pro 525 that I have had sold for $200.00 to two different guys for a year if I could get it to tun. I cleaned the filter and carb today and now it runs. I think I will keep it.
The fourth is a Poulan 66 geardrive that I bought a while back for $40.00. Everthing is there and in good shape. Another future project.
The first is a McCulloch 7-55 that I bought a couple months ago. Have not tryied to get it running at present. Future project.
The fifth is a Homelite Super Xl I bought for $25.00. I put a carb. kit in it and it is a strong runner.

If someone can change the pictures so that they will open without having to click on the link I would appreciate It. I am on a learning curve. 
I just figured out how to down size the pictures tonight. 
I have some more that I will list at a later date. Thanks Tom


----------



## stihl sawing

There ya go, Nice saws too.


----------



## tomdcoker

Thanks very much. Some one is going to have to tell me how to do that and also how to print the information under each picture. Thanks again Tom


----------



## brncreeper

Nice looking Super XL.


----------



## teacherman

toddstreeservic said:


> I like the stihl bar on the husky nice touch.





Bruce Hopf said:


> So, does this make this Chain Saw a Half Breed? LOL. Nice Pictures. The last picture that was posted, what kind of tree was that? Are you cutting it for Fire Wood or Lumber? Thanks for sharing. Bruce.



Well, we have a clear case of chainsaw miscegenation.........:greenchainsaw:


----------



## tomdcoker

Here are more of my saws. The first is an 012 Stihl. Bought it for thirty dollars and put carb. kit, fuel and tank vent lines and it runs great.

The second os a Super Wiz 66. bought it for $100.00. It has a 36" Windsor bar and new 1/2" chain. It needed a rewind spring and electronic module. Ordered the spring and had the module on a C-51.

The last is an 031 that I do not remember where I got it. It had no fire and I put an electronic unit on it and it is a runner now. Tom


----------



## Edge & Engine

PS-5100 SH with 16" Homelite ROLL-O-TOP bar with modified motor mount & oiler holes.


----------



## 04ultra

Edge & Engine said:


> PS-5100 SH with 16" Homelite ROLL-O-TOP bar with modified motor mount & oiler holes.






*Awesome !!!!*



.


----------



## stihl sawing

Really nice, How hot do those heated handles get. Seems like a good idea in really cold weather. I don't like wearing heavy gloves.


----------



## Edge & Engine

stihl sawing said:


> Really nice, How hot do those heated handles get. Seems like a good idea in really cold weather. I don't like wearing heavy gloves.



Haven't gotten a chance to try it in cold weather yet, but you can feel it no problem in warm weather, so it should feel pretty good in cold weather.


----------



## 04ultra

stihl sawing said:


> Really nice, How hot do those heated handles get. Seems like a good idea in really cold weather. I don't like wearing heavy gloves.



*I really like them and they really heat......*






.


----------



## gekko

2094 with new 20" bar and spikes:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 056 kid

i like the looks of that 2094!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Wish i would have bought the 460 artic version when i got mine.


----------



## Dibbs

My 090 just keeps on getting new parts.
£80 ($160), yes £80 for the Full Wrap and £8 ($16) for the trigger handle.
Still waiting for the nameplates on back order.


----------



## Fish

Here is a pic of my latest new saw.


----------



## b1rdman

056 kid said:


> i like the looks of that 2094!!



I'm going to go the other way...I think it's butt ugly. Looks like a lunch box with a bar.

Can we get a tie breaker from someone?


----------



## RandyMac

b1rdman said:


> I'm going to go the other way...I think it's butt ugly. Looks like a lunch box with a bar.
> 
> Can we get a tie breaker from someone?



Sculpture by Salvadore Dali?


----------



## belgian

I just added another nice saw to my collection, which you don't see every day either. It's a 100 cc partner super in great shape.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Belgians Partner*

Hello belgian,that's a nice looking Partner.Where was it made?How old is it?Maybe any other details you would like to include. Lawrence


----------



## Fish

Belgian, there are forum rules against posting Canadian #### as well.

Partner/Pioneer pics is "Canadian ####"


----------



## Fish

Canadian poorn!!!!!


----------



## Tzed250

gekko said:


> 2094 with new 20" bar and spikes:greenchainsaw:





b1rdman said:


> I'm going to go the other way...I think it's butt ugly. Looks like a lunch box with a bar.
> 
> Can we get a tie breaker from someone?




Tiebreaker? that saw is bada$$!!...in looks and performance....


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

The Echo CST610 EVL I sold recently.


----------



## J.Walker

Some Husky XP Power, 346XP and a 372XPW.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## testlight

I've got some stihls too, but they're in the......dressing room right now.


----------



## gmax

My Solo Rex 1958 125cc, runs well but needs a new chain.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

A few from the weekend


----------



## brncreeper




----------



## belgian

Fish said:


> Belgian, there are forum rules against posting Canadian #### as well.
> 
> Partner/Pioneer pics is "Canadian ####"




but, but, ...I like to watch p##rn from time to time.  
Besides, it's swedish poorn...


----------



## belgian

petesoldsaw said:


> Hello belgian,that's a nice looking Partner.Where was it made?How old is it?Maybe any other details you would like to include. Lawrence



Lawrence,
here' some more info on this saw :http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...f8aa025ccd277f5588256aff0017936a?OpenDocument

these big partners (made in sweden) are not very common over here.


----------



## scotclayshooter

belgian said:


> but, but, ...I like to watch p##rn from time to time.
> Besides, it's swedish poorn...



Not German with the hairy armpits then lol


----------



## WesternSaw

*Hey Fish!*

What do you have against your neighbor's to the north.Who would you rather have above the border?
Lawrence


----------



## PB

petesoldsaw said:


> What do you have against your neighbor's to the north.Who would you rather have above the border?
> Lawrence



No offense, but I would rather have some of those beautiful Swedish ladies on our northern border.


----------



## Fish

petesoldsaw said:


> What do you have against your neighbor's to the north.Who would you rather have above the border?
> Lawrence



My calling pics of Pioneer saws "Canadian Poorn"? 

I was kidding, believe me, you guys wrote the book on poorn, Toronto is kinda fun on a Sat. night.

I have nothing against you guys, believe me, if I have a problem with anyone, they will know it.

I really like the girls that only speak french up there in Northern Ontario,
but that may be another thread on another forum.

Canada is one beautiful place, just a tad chilly.

I would rather have on our northern border, 40 million blonde bombshells
that are at least a c-cup, and have deported all of their redneck boyfriends
to Mexico, where they can surely get work, replacing the workers that are here
of course after the several years of the the upcoming depression, we
will be here on AS plinking in Chinese symbols, communicating on a real
basic level.......


----------



## Boogieman142

My chainsaws to this date...also a bear carved for me by troutfisher.


----------



## csx7006

*Latina bomshell?*



Fish said:


> I would rather have on our northern border, 40 million blonde bombshells
> that are at least a c-cup, and have deported all of their redneck boyfriends
> to Mexico, where they can surely get work, replacing the workers that are here
> of course after the several years of the the upcoming depression, we
> will be here on AS plinking in Chinese symbols, communicating on a real
> basic level.......






I beg to differ. I like em Latin and with a c-cup too. I hope that we dont have a depression .


----------



## romeo

Here is a nice pic a friend snapped of me last Saturday.


----------



## testlight

At first I thought: Damn thats a bad-bad saw  
Then I realized it was just the tattoo playing tricks on my mind opcorn:


----------



## scotclayshooter

romeo said:


> Here is a nice pic a friend snapped of me last Saturday.



Heavily modified MS180?
Got any pics of the wired together winning 357XP


----------



## Cameljoe73

I found a better camera, but then had the camera set on the wrong settings dang it. But here is some poser pics of my junk.


----------



## woodyman

The only two I have,for now,husky 359 muffler mod,stihl 026 muffler mod.


----------



## romeo

scotclayshooter said:


> Heavily modified MS180?
> Got any pics of the wired together winning 357XP



Andy has some video of it, I saw it over at his house. I will try to get him to post it. The little squashed saw made itself enough competition $$$ to replace itself.


----------



## romeo

testlight said:


> At first I thought: Damn thats a bad-bad saw
> Then I realized it was just the tattoo playing tricks on my mind opcorn:



Thats nothing, you should see the skull and cross axes on my back (with crosscut teeth, expansion pipe mustache, etc.), friggen huge and painful. My little bro has a tattoo shop and I was the sketchpad he learned on.


----------



## woodyman

A couple pics of 026 with new 17" ArborMax and WoodsmanPro 23RC,.325x.063x67,and a pic with 20" PowerMatch Plus with Oregon 75LGX 3/8x.050x72(thought I would put on to see how it looked) Good thing I have to give sister back camera,this pic stuff is a lot of workgoing out now and put the 026 into some wood,have not tried it sense I got it and repared it and moded it


----------



## PB

woodyman said:


> A couple pics of 026 with new 17" ArborMax and WoodsmanPro 23RC,.325x.063x67,and a pic with 20" PowerMatch Plus with Oregon 75LGX 3/8x.050x72(thought I would put on to see how it looked) Good thing I have to give sister back camera,this pic stuff is a lot of workgoing out now and put the 026 into some wood,have not tried it sense I got it and repared it and moded it



You might want to double check your part numbers. 75LGX is .063. 72LGX is .050.


----------



## Trigger-Time

Cameljoe73 said:


> I found a better camera, but then had the camera set on the wrong settings dang it. But here is some poser pics of my junk.












*Looks like a very nice heard to me.*


----------



## blsnelling

Cameljoe73 said:


> But here is some poser pics of my junk.



When you get ready to throw some of the junk away.....


----------



## woodyman

Your right 72LGX.Its my day off


----------



## PB

woodyman said:


> Your right 72LGX.Its my day off



Then you should be drinking.


----------



## SawTroll

04ultra said:


> *I really like them and they really heat......*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .





stihl sawing said:


> Really nice, How hot do those heated handles get. Seems like a good idea in really cold weather. I don't like wearing heavy gloves.




They are really nice, we have them on most saws!


----------



## SawTroll

petesoldsaw said:


> Hello belgian,that's a nice looking Partner.Where was it made?How old is it?Maybe any other details you would like to include. Lawrence





Fish said:


> Belgian, there are forum rules against posting Canadian #### as well.
> 
> Partner/Pioneer pics is "Canadian ####"



That one is a pure Swede.......

The P100 came out 1975, and the Super in 1982.

The P100 was also rebadged as the PM1000, and the Super as the Jonsereds 1020.


----------



## SectorB

Here is my tiny stable. The MS180 and the 029 super I just bought.


----------



## woodyman

How does that ms180 cut?I was going to get one(they go for $199.00 plus tax here)but I decided to get a used 026 instead after hearing so many good things about them.I think there are like 2 pounds lighter than the 026


----------



## SectorB

The 180 cuts like a little monster but a completely different animal than the 026. I like the saw a lot, it cut all the firewood in the picture. I bought the saw in May 08 planning on cutting small logs up to 12" but I have been fortunate enough to find a supply of logs 18" and up for firewood and I figured why not ge something to complement it so I bought the 029 Super. There are a lot of people here that have them. I just received the WT-215 and a muffler to mod the saw over the winter.


----------



## woodyman

Are you the same one on the other thread that was looking at the 036,064,029 and got the 029 with new bar and sprocket and case and stuff? If you are hope the saw runs good for you.


----------



## PistonBroke

Here is my small collection.


----------



## Darkness77

*Pistonbroke*

Did you drop that tree on the water tank?


----------



## Darkness77

Oh by yhe way,nice saws.


----------



## stihl sawing

Darkness77 said:


> Did you drop that tree on the water tank?


LOL,Very observant, I would have never noticed it.


----------



## PistonBroke

Na, A large branch blew down and hit my tank and shed. The tree's were leaning over the shed too, so i had to drop the buggers.
Photo of the tank hitting branch after i limbed it.


----------



## SectorB

Woodyman

That's me. After talking to the jerk with the 064 and the guy with the 036 wouldn't budge I went with the overall advice from the members. It runs fine and is a nice saw for my needs.


----------



## yo2001

My newbie before it gets too dirty. rebuilt 044 with BB kit, DP cover and 25" ES bar.


----------



## stihlboy

http://i488.photobucket.com/albums/rr243/98-5nascar/Picture046.jpg

my equipment


----------



## gekko

from last saturday


----------



## Husky261

Here is a couple pics of my saws, I guess the Homelite is my favorite but I like the way my 261 handles. I am going to clean up the ports this winter and maybe see if I can find a carb off a 262 xp (if one of you have one I would be very interested and even have a few bucks earmarked for it!) 





















Do you think he might be to young to handle a saw? I make sure he wears his bucket and gloves when he is helping. That is safety chain also.


----------



## darki

my shaw 254prof http://szakkor.estiskola.hu/2008/09/04/egeszebb-alakos/


----------



## dancan

Welcome to the forum and that is nice art .


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

I got painted up the bar, got the chain brake lever on and gave it a bath today and is looking good. 
I need to get a 18" bar for it, the 24" on there is a little long. 
I know the 2165 isn't as great as the 2171, but I got it for my brother to cut up fire wood and I got it for a good price.


----------



## 056 kid

gekko said:


> from last saturday












What is up with thoes bar nuts??


----------



## Zackman1801

^ thats what i was thinking, mabey they left the sockets on there?


----------



## brncreeper

056 kid said:


> What is up with thoes bar nuts??




Looks like standoffs with loctited bolts on the ends.


----------



## ciscoguy01

*?????*



056 kid said:


> What is up with thoes bar nuts??



I was wondering that myself. Good Idea if you ask me. Easier to get to and all that...

opcorn:


----------



## 04ultra

Looks like the mount spacers for GB chainsaw mill.........












.


----------



## Chopwood

*toys getting put away*

Puting the toys away for the winter. BTW, the big one is for sale.


----------



## stihl sawing

Chopwood said:


> Puting the toys away for the winter. BTW, the big one is for sale.


You don't play around when it's time to cut wood..Huh Nice saws you got there.


----------



## gekko

04ultra said:


> Looks like the mount spacers for GB chainsaw mill.........
> .



it is spacer nuts for a mill..
the mounting plate that goes on the rails is lost somewhere...
i thing i managed to loose it when i was playing with it when i was younger 
but still they are actually practical, not so easy to loose i dropped on the ground or something like that


----------



## 056 kid

This makes me want to start A thread about bar nuts. It could go somthing like "Stihl VS everything else"...


----------



## PB

056 kid said:


> This makes me want to start A thread about bar nuts. It could go somthing like "Stihl VS everything else"...



There is no difference between either. Bigger isn't better, and smaller doesn't mean cheaper. Both sizes have been holding bars for decades with no problem. Thread in a nutshell.


----------



## ciscoguy01

*Handles?*

And once again I ask... WHAT IS WITH THOSE BIG ASS HANDLES? opcorn:


----------



## 056 kid

PlantBiologist said:


> There is no difference between either. Bigger isn't better, and smaller doesn't mean cheaper. Both sizes have been holding bars for decades with no problem. Thread in a nutshell.



I myself prefure the smaller ones.. Stihl nuts=hurt nuckles.


----------



## Chevy4thewin

My old 066. Thing was a beast. Before i cleaned it.
<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/?action=view&current=StihlMS660.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/StihlMS660.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Chevy4thewin

...and project 045 AV Super

<a href="http://s81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/?action=view&current=Picture001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i81.photobucket.com/albums/j236/poopie_britches/Picture001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Dibbs

Dolmar CT with 25" Bar and Stihl 090 with 36" Bar.


----------



## SawTroll

Nice saws, but where are the chains????? :biggrinbounce2:


----------



## scotclayshooter

SawTroll said:


> Nice saws, but where are the chains????? :biggrinbounce2:



Could be the ultimate in safety chain lol


----------



## armagedn

*My Mcculloch family*

1-110(10in bar),1-10/10(16in bar),1-3516(16in bar),1-1635(14in bar),1-610(20in bar),1-timberbear(20in bar),2-700's(28in bars),1-sp125c(36in bar),1-cp125(40&60in bars).All run,some need tinkering some don't.Yes i suffer from Stage Eleventeen C.A.D.All are for sale as a package along with my climbing gear.Check my ad out in the trading post.


----------



## Dibbs

SawTroll said:


> Nice saws, but where are the chains????? :biggrinbounce2:



I couldn't be arsed to take them out of their boxes!
I wondered how long it would take for someone to point this out!


----------



## dt6266

my homies


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

A family portrait:


----------



## toddstreeservic

Did you switch bars on your jonny and your dolmar?


----------



## Net-Knight1

Net-Knight1 said:


> Some Pic's of my equipment:
> 
> 
> Husky 339xp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stihl 361 (4,6hp)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Husky 55
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dolmar 114
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> an older Dolmar CA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and my Splitter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you enjoy it. :greenchainsaw:


.


----------



## gmax

My "Solo Rex" before & after painting.


----------



## leeha

Nice lookin saw gmax.

I could never understand why 
Solo had such short bars on
such big saws.


Lee


----------



## gmax

Hi Lee, Yes , a 125cc chainsaw with only a 16" bar is pretty odd, a waste of all
that power.

gmax


----------



## stihl sawing

I really like these two saws. Is that 339xp sold in the here in the states.


----------



## sarge14

comp1911 said:


> JRedLogger's family, my 2152 is on the right
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 920
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2171
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 70E




Those are some mighty fine looking Jreds!


----------



## belgian

leeha said:


> Nice lookin saw gmax.
> 
> I could never understand why
> Solo had such short bars on
> such big saws.
> 
> 
> Lee


 
Lee, not all of them had small bars.... here's one with a 25".





[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## harrygrey382

my 2 saw plan in aus








which means I now only have a 3 saw plan in UK, there needs to be some re-aquiring!


----------



## J.Walker

Some shots of a nice White Oak and my 372XPW.





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]





[/URL][/IMG]


.


----------



## brncreeper

*084*

Got mine together and running, sounds awesome:hmm3grin2orange:. The wife thought I had started one of my dirt bikes, lolol! Replaced the tank, kickback handle, plastic hood, and plastic filter cover. I'm debating on replacing the muffler cover, I like the old style with the cooling holes better. The sprocket has a gouge and should be replaced, probabaly just get a replacement bar so I can get to cuttin sooner.


----------



## darki

my old machine


----------



## blsnelling

I wouldn't worry too much about that chip on the tip. Go cut wood.


----------



## HardStihl

stihl sawing said:


>



I think I have seen that model Craftsman before...Oh wait I have, it was on that video posted a while back of Bob Villa "Attempting" to fell a tree.


----------



## HardStihl

Just Mow said:


>





Lakeside53 said:


> Hmmm.. Too clean....opcorn:



Agreed! You either have OCD or you went on one hell of a spending spree.


----------



## stihl sawing

HardStihl said:


> I think I have seen that model Craftsman before...Oh wait I have, it was on that video posted a while back of Bob Villa "Attempting" to fell a tree.


Yeah he let me have it after that video was done.


----------



## HardStihl

stihl sawing said:


> Yeah he let me have it after that video was done.



Well I'm sure you will put it to better use than he did.


----------



## stihl sawing

HardStihl said:


> Well I'm sure you will put it to better use than he did.


It's been in a how far can you throw a chainsaw contest a few times.LOL


----------



## mile9socounty

Saws that I've collected lately.


----------



## stihlboy

never heard of a cranksaw...... must be foreign


----------



## Hayubusa

stihl sawing said:


> Their not this clean anymore.





............I love my Husky's but what a great Pic! And yea it's a shame (kind of) that they can't stay looking that good after all the $ we pay for them!


----------



## B_Turner

Me and my most recent saw/bar. Neither are quite so pretty anymore. 



http://www.billluce.com/pumkinjpgs/9720.JPG


----------



## Metals406

After reading through this thread... It has become apparent to me, that my CAD must be in it's gestation period....


I don't have enough saws yet.................


----------



## romeo

B_Turner said:


> Me and my most recent saw/bar. Neither are quite so pretty anymore.
> 
> I know you said saws only but....
> 
> 
> http://www.billluce.com/pumkinjpgs/9720.JPG



I will have to disagree with you, _partially_,,,, the saw was down right beautiful.:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## B_Turner

romeo said:


> I will have to disagree with you, _partially_,,,, the saw was down right beautiful.:hmm3grin2orange:



Good one.  

Naturally I mean the saw and bar. I myself was never much to look at (although my mother said I was a cute baby until I was two years old...)


----------



## Knotdodger

Here is a firewood saw. That tree is split and stacked. It should be ready to give off some heat next burning season.


----------



## E&R_firewood

<a href="http://www.flickr.com/photos/antisocialtendencies/3040036470/" title="tanakas by rebekahmtz1981, on Flickr"><img src="http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3242/3040036470_a146849848.jpg" width="500" height="208" alt="tanakas" /></a>

i like these two


----------



## Richard_

STIHL MS290 , 032AV , Husquvarna 350


----------



## darki

old husky 254


----------



## pioneerguy600

darki said:


> old husky 254



Nice saw, you must be just startin out, CAD is contagious.
Pioneerguy600


----------



## MnSam

Nothing special,

Homelite XL2
Mini Mac 35
Olympyk 950 Super
Stihl 028WB
Homelite Super XL
Wild Thing


----------



## MR4WD

My lowly collection!

359, 372 and 385


----------



## AKRENZ02

BloodOnTheIce said:


> I love running stuff that's older than I am. 1972 Wheel Horse and I assume the saw is a pre 1980.




Is that a Jackson Utility trailer?

I have one.


----------



## metalspec

Three new(to me) saws...
.


----------



## gregz

the old 66 RL after a little well needed maintenance


----------



## RiverRat2

gregz said:


> the old 66 RL after a little well needed maintenance



Nice!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## webberm249

one of my kids.....


----------



## PB

Sweet saw. I love the 655. How do you like the 450?


----------



## webberm249

PlantBiologist said:


> Sweet saw. I love the 655. How do you like the 450?



the 450 was the first saw i have ever bought, i'm sort of a noob, and didnt know alot about saws when i bought it, if i had it to do over i would have dropped the extra bread on a 346xp, but it is a good saw for what it is intended for, i think my next one is gonna be a 372xpw....


----------



## Philbert

*Walk Behind Saws*

In honor of my 200th post, I decided to contribute something to the forum, instead of begging for rep (which is what I really wanted to do).

These are photos from a lumber yard that I visited. They use these to cut stacks of lumber and wood products to rough length, according to customer needs.

What's remarkable about the saws is that they have a lot of similarities with some of the earliest chain saws, developed over a hundred years ago, and are used in a similar way: in lumber yards for cutting to length, and not in the woods for felling.

(sorry that the photos are a bit fuzzy)

Philbert


----------



## Philbert

*Another Big One*

This one is a little clearer.

Philbert


----------



## webberm249

brncreeper said:


> 346 18” bar, 372 25” bar.



that my friend, is the perfect pair!


----------



## webberm249

tomdcoker said:


> I finally got arround to listing some of mine. Not as pretty as some I see on here, but I like them.
> The second is a Homelite 330 that I bought it and the case for $15.00. It needed a boot, fuel lines and carb. kit. It will leak all the gas out and I can not find out where it is leaking. I have had the saw apart several times and pressurerized the tank and still have not found the leak.
> The third is a Poulan Pro 525 that I have had sold for $200.00 to two different guys for a year if I could get it to tun. I cleaned the filter and carb today and now it runs. I think I will keep it.
> The fourth is a Poulan 66 geardrive that I bought a while back for $40.00. Everthing is there and in good shape. Another future project.
> The first is a McCulloch 7-55 that I bought a couple months ago. Have not tryied to get it running at present. Future project.
> The fifth is a Homelite Super Xl I bought for $25.00. I put a carb. kit in it and it is a strong runner.
> 
> If someone can change the pictures so that they will open without having to click on the link I would appreciate It. I am on a learning curve.
> I just figured out how to down size the pictures tonight.
> I have some more that I will list at a later date. Thanks Tom



pp525?!? my kid is looking for his baby brother!! for sale?!?


----------



## tomdcoker

I put it on Ebay two weeks ago and sold it to a man in Georgia for $380.00. Tom


----------



## webberm249

tomdcoker said:


> I put it on Ebay two weeks ago and sold it to a man in Georgia for $380.00. Tom



awww man.... i would have given you that....oh well, win some lose some...


----------



## woodyman

:chainsaw: Husqvarna 480 CD I just went through.


----------



## woodyman

A couple more pic's Husqvarna 480 CD.


----------



## parrisw

woodyman said:


> A couple more pic's Husqvarna 480 CD.



Really nice job on that!!!


----------



## PB

parrisw said:


> Really nice job on that!!!



+1 That thing is cherry.


----------



## iCreek

Here are two of my saws, the little Homelite was found at a Garage sale this summer for $20.00, w/case, manual, two extra chains, and the original manual and price tag $164.95... I was happy that day....

My other is the 029 and my FIL's 066, which he just put a new 24" bar on, since the pic.


----------



## TRI955

We need some redheads in this thread too!!!


----------



## woodyman

parrisw said:


> Really nice job on that!!!


Thanks,put alot of work into it.Will be putting it up for sale shortly.


----------



## parrisw

TRI955 said:


> We need some redheads in this thread too!!!



Hmm, ugly duckling, me thinks. Those air filters look wierd.


----------



## 241

My new one.


----------



## metalspec

241 said:


> My new one.



Very nice! How long is that bar?


----------



## valekbrothers

*241*

Very Nice Saw!!!:greenchainsaw: Have you had a chance to run it yet?

If you need someone to run it for ya, just give me a call, I been waitin for the chance to get my hands on a 3120XP.... Great Saw, Have Fun With IT.


----------



## metalspec

Gotta start hanging them up...

.


----------



## Bill G

Craig,

How's the 275?

Bill


----------



## 241

*3120*

Bar 37'' long and still virgin.


----------



## parrisw

241 said:


> Bar 37'' long and still virgin.



Well what are you waiting for. POP that CHERRY, give us some pics of the deed!!!


----------



## 04ultra

My favorite 2 saws.......





.


----------



## Farley9n

*Don't Feel Like The Lone Ranger*





And several more on their way! Now That's CAD !!!


----------



## Brian S

TRI955 said:


> We need some redheads in this thread too!!!




Those two Shinnys with the super filter setups look kinda like shriners with their crazy little fez hats.  

Nice saws and bars, I'd like to try a Shindaiwa one day.


----------



## 04ultra

Farley9n said:


> And several more on their way! Now That's CAD !!!



*I know where you can get a nice 505 Poulan Pro.....*




.


----------



## Farley9n

*505 Poulan Pro*

You've got my interest  PM me the details. Could it be traded for?
I started modding these things and now I can't seem to stop. The right ones can be a real shocker. :jawdrop: .....Bob


----------



## GeoffM

Here are my saws.

Husqvarna 357xpg 2003.
Dolmar ps 4600 2007.
Dolmar ps 7900 2008. 

View attachment 84221


View attachment 84222


View attachment 84223


The ps 7900 has not been used yet, but will be soon.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## mile9socounty

Pro Mac 700 28" B&C.
http://s164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/mile9socounty/Saw Folder/?action=view&current=PC190348.jpg

Stihl 051AV 36" B&C.
http://s164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/mile9socounty/Saw Folder/?action=view&current=PC190351.jpg

Poulan Pro 405 28" B&C.
http://s164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/mile9socounty/Saw Folder/?action=view&current=PC190354.jpg

Jonsered 2171 32" B&C.
http://s164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/mile9socounty/Saw Folder/?action=view&current=PC190357.jpg

Pioneer/Partner P42HP 32" B&C.
http://s164.photobucket.com/albums/u8/mile9socounty/Saw Folder/?action=view&current=PC190362.jpg


----------



## TRI955

Brian S said:


> Those two Shinnys with the super filter setups look kinda like shriners with their crazy little fez hats.
> 
> Nice saws and bars, I'd like to try a Shindaiwa one day.



I think they look alot like baseball and being from the St. Louis area, I was thinking about putting the STL Cards logo on them..... too bad I'm not a baseball fan though!


----------



## stihl sawing

New pics of my babies.






My 460


----------



## Tzed250

I'd love to have that 036!!


----------



## stihl sawing

Tzed250 said:


> I'd love to have that 036!!


Thanks I could not give that one up, That's my favorite. Those things have some awesome power for their size. That 460 gets used when the tree is large enough for my 25 inch bar. i only keep that new 20 on there so it will fit in the case.


----------



## wvlogger

Trigger-Time said:


> *Some of mine......................again  *



HOLY :censored: :jawdrop:


----------



## csx7006

purty colection


----------



## Stihl Alive

wvlogger said:


> HOLY :censored: :jawdrop:




yeah. must be nice to know if your ole lady throws you out you can sell your saws and buy a new home. Nice setup. I'll be there in a decade or so.


----------



## wvlogger

Stihl Alive said:


> yeah. must be nice to know if your ole lady throws you out you can sell your saws and buy a new home. Nice setup. I'll be there in a decade or so.



for sure


----------



## Ms290kubota174

justa few.......the 660 and 200t coming soon


----------



## epicklein22

Ms290kubota174 said:


> justa few.......the 660 and 200t coming soon



That is what I like to see, saw doing work!!!


----------



## Tzed250

Ms290kubota174 said:


> justa few.......the 660 and 200t coming soon











Nice setup!!! 




.


----------



## Janjac

Trigger-Time you rock nice pics   
And here is my sorry display of saws


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Janjac said:


> Trigger-Time you rock nice pics
> And here is my sorry display of saws



Nothing sorry about that, you got all your bases covered.


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice saws and trailer. like them hedge clippers too.


----------



## Janjac

Thanks a lot guy's  
But the way Trigger serves them in the second picture uhm that's something


----------



## J.Walker

Trigger-Time said:


> *Some of mine......................again  *





Great looking saw's Trigger-Time!






[/URL][/IMG]





.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

J.Walker said:


> Great looking saw's Trigger-Time!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



I think I might print up some bootleg shirts with this logo on it. A shame they ever got rid of it.


----------



## DougNH

*3 Huskies, 1 Stihl, 1 Jonsered*





<br><br>
lousy picture, but I love these saws!

<br><br><br><br>


----------



## webberm249

DougNH said:


> <br><br>
> lousy picture, but I love these saws!
> 
> <br><br><br><br>



whats up with the grey on that husky?? clueless noobie here help me out...


----------



## scotclayshooter

webberm249 said:


> whats up with the grey on that husky?? clueless noobie here help me out...



Its how to tell the NE (New edition)50cc version of the 346XP from the older 45 cc 346XP.


----------



## webberm249

scotclayshooter said:


> Its how to tell the NE (New edition)50cc version of the 346XP from the older 45 cc 346XP.



learn sumthin everyday, cool!!! does the new one still have rpm of like 14,000??


----------



## scotclayshooter

webberm249 said:


> learn sumthin everyday, cool!!! does the new one still have rpm of like 14,000??



Not sure but SawTroll will be along soon 

Only 14,000 lol a stock 242XP is 15,500!


----------



## webberm249

scotclayshooter said:


> Not sure but SawTroll will be along soon
> 
> Only 14,000 lol a stock 242XP is 15,500!



like i said, noobie! but i know that 15,500 is pretty :censored: fast! the guy i work for has a 346xp, an old 45 cc without a primer, cold blooded as :censored: ! takes like ten pulls to start, even when its hot, but when it goes, it is a cuttin machine, i like it when it runs.....


----------



## scotclayshooter

webberm249 said:


> like i said, noobie! but i know that 15,500 is pretty :censored: fast! the guy i work for has a 346xp, an old 45 cc without a primer, cold blooded as :censored: ! takes like ten pulls to start, even when its hot, but when it goes, it is a cuttin machine, i like it when it runs.....



That may be a simple fix.
Could just need a tweak on the low screw richer 1/8 turn can make all the difference.
Or the carb could need a kit.


----------



## webberm249

scotclayshooter said:


> That may be a simple fix.
> Could just need a tweak on the low screw richer 1/8 turn can make all the difference.
> Or the carb could need a kit.



thanx for the info man, but it takes more time to mess with it, as a small guy on the chain, i know time=money! but maybe he will throw me a bonus if i fix it? wishfull thinkin is always good, i guess i will help him out, rep for the info man!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*My chainsaw storage in the shop*

Thought I would make my first post a picture of my saws I'm not a pro just a farmer.

The stump is on wheels with a hinged lid.


----------



## Philbert

Nice photo. Nice collection for 'just a farmer'.

The stump reminds me of 'Hogan's Heroes'

Philbert


----------



## scotclayshooter

supercabs78 said:


> Thought I would make my first post a picture of my saws I'm not a pro just a farmer.
> 
> The stump is on wheels with a hinged lid.



Hell you got infected with CAD before posting here!

LOL 100+ SAW COLLECTION COMING UP!


----------



## wvlogger

supercabs78 said:


> Thought I would make my first post a picture of my saws I'm not a pro just a farmer.
> 
> The stump is on wheels with a hinged lid.



nice collection of saws there


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*Husqvarnas and a McCulloch*





(left-right) 2100CD, 288xp, L65, Mac 2-10, and 137. My Husky 61 is not pictured.


----------



## Tzed250

GrizzlyAdams86 said:


> (left-right) 2100CD, 288xp, L65, Mac 2-10, and 137. My Husky 61 is not pictured.




here ya go...


----------



## Stihltp

huskydave said:


> Id like to see a video of that Wright running.



Me too!


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

> Tzed250 said:
> 
> 
> 
> here ya go...QUOTE]
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. I read the Sticky on how to post pictures but of course the "red x of doom" is there. One of these days I'll get it right!
Click to expand...


----------



## DanManofStihl

Heres a picture of what my thined heard looks like now. (not doing to much tree work now).


----------



## dieseldave

my Echo CST610EVL twin


----------



## stihl sawing

I bet their's a lot of guys here that would love to have that echo twin. Me included.


----------



## gmax

stihl sawing said:


> I bet their's a lot of guys here that would love to have that echo twin. Me included.



There sure are, I'd love to have one


----------



## dieseldave

Thanks for putting that pic up so it can be seen without clicking it- I'll have to learn that trick. When I was a kid an older logger friend of mine had a 610, and he swore it was the best saw he ever owned. He told me all about what a technical marvel it was, took it apart so that I could see the two cylinders, and even let me cut a bit with it. This of course put a burning desire in my heart to have one, and years later was lucky enough to buy this one from a landscaper friend of mine- why he had it I'll never know, but he didn't like it because it didn't cut good (the chain was so dull it didn't matter if it was on backward or forward and it was way out of tune) so I was able to get it for a good price. It was my main saw for years, cut many cords of firewood and went on many a clearing job, but after awhile I got too afraid that it might get damaged so now it's just more of a collector piece that I'll cut with once in a while just for the pleasure of using it. If you've never run one it's quite an experience, a bit heavy and slow by modern standards but so incredibly smooth and vibration free. A few years ago the logger friend gave me his well-worn (and by this time non-running) 610 as a parts saw- I'll post some pics of that if anyone's interested, it's partially disassembled and you can see that neat little opposed engine.


----------



## epicklein22

dieseldave said:


> Thanks for putting that pic up so it can be seen without clicking it- I'll have to learn that trick. When I was a kid an older logger friend of mine had a 610, and he swore it was the best saw he ever owned. He told me all about what a technical marvel it was, took it apart so that I could see the two cylinders, and even let me cut a bit with it. This of course put a burning desire in my heart to have one, and years later was lucky enough to buy this one from a landscaper friend of mine- why he had it I'll never know, but he didn't like it because it didn't cut good (the chain was so dull it didn't matter if it was on backward or forward and it was way out of tune) so I was able to get it for a good price. It was my main saw for years, cut many cords of firewood and went on many a clearing job, but after awhile I got too afraid that it might get damaged so now it's just more of a collector piece that I'll cut with once in a while just for the pleasure of using it. If you've never run one it's quite an experience, a bit heavy and slow by modern standards but so incredibly smooth and vibration free. A few years ago the logger friend gave me his well-worn (and by this time non-running) 610 as a parts saw- I'll post some pics of that if anyone's interested, it's partially disassembled and you can see that neat little opposed engine.



Please do. I would like to see the insides. I know of one that is brand new, never started. Owner wouldn't sell at the moment. Maybe if I started flashing cash.......someday.


----------



## ale




----------



## dieseldave

Here are some pics of the whole motley family. The old timers are retired but still run and cut.


----------



## almondgt

taplinhill said:


> This is all of them except the 2149 has been sold and the 621 was absent from school that day.



I salute your CLASS!  :greenchainsaw:


----------



## taplinhill

almondgt said:


> I salute your CLASS!  :greenchainsaw:



Jonsered: The premium choice for those in the know.


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Heres a one from today. Missing the 361 though.


----------



## Moss Man

Hey chevy tahoe man, which model is that Husky that is squeezed in there?


----------



## chevytaHOE5674

Its a little 350. Been a great little saw to me.


----------



## RedShift42

A modest saw, but a good beauty shot.
Taken during recent storm cleanup; This 36" Sitka spruce blowdown claimed 2 Poulans.






-Eric.


----------



## yo2001

Bumpy up for updated saw(s) pic






Almost complete collection.


----------



## Jonny Quest

*385xp*






JQ


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

yo2001 said:


> Bumpy up for updated saw(s) pic
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Almost complete collection.



1993 called and wants its saws back. Wow those are all in nice shape.


----------



## yo2001

BloodOnTheIce said:


> 1993 called and wants its saws back. Wow those are all in nice shape.



lol. The picture is showing their good sides. They are well used from other angles. I don't know the exact year for the 026 but 034 circa 1988, and 044 is somewhere 1995 or so.


----------



## gregz

Now i need to find a clean 56 MAGII and a 090AV


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

pics of the 670, before the new camera, a little blury.


----------



## thomas72

This is a ms441 I got a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## almondgt

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> pics of the 670, before the new camera, a little blury.



Here is my secret weapon :hmm3grin2orange:

<a href="http://s249.photobucket.com/albums/gg232/carsonbridge/?action=view&current=auction670.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg232/carsonbridge/auction670.jpg" border="0" alt="jonsered 670"></a>


----------



## PB

almondgt said:


> Here is my secret weapon :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <a href="http://s249.photobucket.com/albums/gg232/carsonbridge/?action=view&current=auction670.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg232/carsonbridge/auction670.jpg" border="0" alt="jonsered 670"></a>



Here's mine:


----------



## almondgt

PlantBiologist said:


> Here's mine:




YUM YUM ME LIKE WHAT I SEE :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

i have the 670 up for sale rite now, think i may get a 2165.


----------



## PB

*Some more Red and Black to class up the place.....*

Jonsered 455 from J. Walker. I still owe you something good Jack.


----------



## almondgt

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> i have the 670 up for sale rite now, think i may get a 2165.




I'm looking at the hook and line but if I bite I will sinker. Got 4 of those rascals already........ uttahere:


----------



## stinkbait

This is my favorite saw. It's heavy, but it will make fast work of a 18" red oak.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

lol. i hear ya. i need something a little lighter i have about 20 cords to cut up for this comming burn season with mine and my fil's wood needs. if i dont sell it i'm gonna restore it and put it on the shelf.


----------



## mile9socounty

32" B&C, Full Skip, Green Weenie, Full Wrap. Yeah.


----------



## Raymond

I have 4 more STIHL's that didn't make the on job pic, not counting the polesaw.


----------



## moose42

My Modded Stihl 064.


----------



## Moss Man

Raymond said:


> I have 4 more STIHL's that didn't make the on job pic, not counting the polesaw.




Looks like you are in the process of teaching them all to roll over!


----------



## wvlogger

Raymond said:


> I have 4 more STIHL's that didn't make the on job pic, not counting the polesaw.



i think that is CAD at it's finest. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Raymond

wvlogger said:


> i think that is CAD at it's finest. :hmm3grin2orange:


Yeah I'm ate up with CAD. For awhile my wife only knew about half the saws I bought. When she did see a new one and asked "Is that a new saw?" I would just just tell'er no I just cleaned it up and would changed the subject.

One day I overheard her on the phone talking to a friend and somehow my chainsaws came up...I heard her say.."Yeah he's always cleaning his saws, you should see'em they look like new.":hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## Raymond

:computer: I'll let you guys in on my secret before I log off.
Can you keep a secret? :chainsawguy:

I'm in good with my STIHL dealer here. When I'm buying my chainsaw groceries and I see a saw I want, If I have it, I throw down a hundred buck for a layaway.

Dropping off 50 to a 100 bucks every 3 or 4 days.
If you're in good with'em, ask'em if they will do that for ya.

My next one is the MS361 and I can blame you all for this. I've heard so much hype on this saw I just gotta have one.


----------



## wvlogger

Raymond said:


> Yeah I'm ate up with CAD. For awhile my wife only knew about half the saws I bought. When she did see a new one and asked "Is that a new saw?" I would just just tell'er no I just cleaned it up and would changed the subject.
> 
> One day I overheard her on the phone talking to a friend and somehow my chainsaws came up...I heard her say.."Yeah he's always cleaning his saws, you should see'em they look like new.":hmm3grin2orange:



boy thats pretty good. how did she finnally find out?


----------



## Raymond

wvlogger said:


> boy thats pretty good. how did she finnally find out?


I have a happy hippie style gal of a wife...You can slip alot of #### passed'em.


----------



## gekko

got a new bar for the 025 friday

saw with the old bar, actually it was the bar that came with the saw back in 1991.






and the new bar


----------



## wvlogger

gekko said:


> got a new bar for the 025 friday
> 
> saw with the old bar, actually it was the bar that came with the saw back in 1991.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the new bar



nice


----------



## joe25DA

homelite super xl



craftsman/poulan 3.7



Remington Mighty Mite Bantam, Stihl BR550



poulan super 25DA


----------



## joe25DA

my dads super 25DA



husky 365



craftsman micro



homelite 330



my dads ms170


----------



## joe25DA

dolmar ps540


----------



## Tzed250

.


----------



## woodchucker21

Here is my newest saw. Sorry the pic sucks!


----------



## stihl sawing

Just trying out posting pics without photobucket.


----------



## stihl sawing




----------



## stihl sawing

Ok Think i got it.


----------



## iCreek

*My new/used 076*

Got this a few weeks ago on CL, sure makes my 361 look small.







076 25", 361 20", 028 Super 18", 270 18"


----------



## mile9socounty

Well this ain't no photo. But you decide if the MS361 is curing cancer.
This was about 3:45pm today. Just before we left the unit. I thought I might take some video for ya'll to see. 28" B&C, Full skip, aftermarket dogs and a Husky 372XP chain catcher.


----------



## Metals406

mile9socounty said:


> Well this ain't no photo. But you decide if the MS361 is curing cancer.
> This was about 3:45pm today. Just before we left the unit. I thought I might take some video for ya'll to see. 28" B&C, Full skip, aftermarket dogs and a Husky 372XP chain catcher.



Nice little video! What is that?.. Pulp length?


----------



## Jacob J.

mile9socounty said:


> Well this ain't no photo. But you decide if the MS361 is curing cancer.
> This was about 3:45pm today. Just before we left the unit. I thought I might take some video for ya'll to see. 28" B&C, Full skip, aftermarket dogs and a Husky 372XP chain catcher.



People are always asking me who that tall, red-haired kid is with the goofy-looking hardhat.


----------



## Jacob J.

Tzed250 said:


> .



John, you're younger than I imagined.


----------



## Tzed250

Jacob J. said:


> John, you're younger than I imagined.


----------



## mile9socounty

Metals406 said:


> Nice little video! What is that?.. Pulp length?



It's Ponderosa Pine. 60 to 80ft tall. Right now we're PCTing for the Forest Service in a use that was planted in 1981. It's not bad stuff. Range's 6" DBH up to 16" BDH



Jacob J. said:


> People are always asking me who that tall, red-haired kid is with the goofy-looking hardhat.



Hey no JJ. You can't be telling them people who I am now. I got to stay on the low. After all, yesterday a few News Crews were out filming and taking pictures of us. Got in the way. Thats all they did. 

Oh and to all of you. Some good morning spirit. ITS FRIDAY!!!


----------



## Metals406

mile9socounty said:


> It's Ponderosa Pine. 60 to 80ft tall. Right now we're PCTing for the Forest Service in a use that was planted in 1981. It's not bad stuff. Range's 6" DBH up to 16" BDH
> 
> 
> 
> Hey no JJ. You can't be telling them people who I am now. I got to stay on the low. After all, yesterday a few News Crews were out filming and taking pictures of us. Got in the way. Thats all they did.
> 
> Oh and to all of you. Some good morning spirit. ITS FRIDAY!!!



?? Why were news crews out there?


----------



## jerryw66

my newest saw and my biggest saw, I can't decide which one is more fun to cut with.


----------



## Zackman1801

*newest saw*

My newest saw a husky 61. Its a good saw, but when i start it it leaks fuel out the muffler. I really dont know why either, but once i get it running its a super fast cutter.


----------



## cbrduckdog

A few of mine. One pic is recent clean-up from the ice storm in West Ky. Lost several good trees, no more limbs only a trunk.


----------



## mile9socounty

Metals406 said:


> ?? Why were news crews out there?





DOUGLAS COUNTY, Ore. -- Work has already begun on the Umpqua National Forest as a result of stimulus money from the federal government.

Nearly three dozen workers from the Douglas Forest Protective Association (DFPA) are working, that might not be otherwise.

National forest officials and the DFPA are working together on projects near the Tiller area that are the first ones to get started with the $900,000 of stimulus money, under the American Recovery Reinvestment Act of 2009.

The crews are thinning trees and piling slash as part of the fuel reduction.

The Forest Service received about $1.2 billion, and out of that, $10 million came to six counties in Oregon that were hardest hit economically.

Douglas County got about $2 million that was awarded in a series of contracts and agreements.

Straight from KPIC CBS channel 4.


----------



## Metals406

mile9socounty said:


> DOUGLAS COUNTY, Ore. -- Work has already begun on the Umpqua National Forest as a result of stimulus money from the federal government.
> 
> Nearly three dozen workers from the Douglas Forest Protective Association (DFPA) are working, that might not be otherwise.
> 
> National forest officials and the DFPA are working together on projects near the Tiller area that are the first ones to get started with the $900,000 of stimulus money, under the American Recovery Reinvestment Act of 2009.
> 
> The crews are thinning trees and piling slash as part of the fuel reduction.
> 
> The Forest Service received about $1.2 billion, and out of that, $10 million came to six counties in Oregon that were hardest hit economically.
> 
> Douglas County got about $2 million that was awarded in a series of contracts and agreements.
> 
> Straight from KPIC CBS channel 4.



It's good to hear that some of this 'Bailout' money is helping loggers' get back to work!


----------



## ZeroJunk

My 056 Magnum II


----------



## polexie

ZeroJunk said:


> My 056 Magnum II
> 
> Man, that saw looks brand new!!! I like that a lot!
> 
> Lex


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

any one knoe who this saw's made by?




this is it as a size reference beside my 372xpg.




canadian model.




canadian model.


----------



## Metals406

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> any one knoe who this saw's made by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is it as a size reference beside my 372xpg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadian model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadian model.



That little Craftsman looks like it could be a Poulan or Homelite.


----------



## Raymond

The little white one is the same thing as the old Poulan Wood Shark. Don't tell anyone but I liked them saws (back in the day) expectually for the money.

The red one is a Homelite..No? With a homemade breather cover.

That extra handle on the side of the husky. Yeah what's that good for? Looks like it would get in the way, unless it was dropped from a tree.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

Raymond said:


> The little white one is the same thing as the old Poulan Wood Shark. Don't tell anyone but I liked them saws (back in the day) expectually for the money.
> 
> The red one is a Homelite..No? With a homemade breather cover.
> 
> That extra handle on the side of the husky. Yeah what's that good for? Looks like it would get in the way, unless it was dropped from a tree.



the top one is the one i was asking if any one knew who made it, i know all the other ones. you've obviously never worked falling big tree's if you dont know what a full wrap's for. lol


----------



## Modifiedmark

The little red on is a Remington for sure, mighty mite maybe. 

The white Craftsman is a Poulan Micro XXV variant.


----------



## Modifiedmark

Here is the Remington you asked about


----------



## parrisw

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> any one knoe who this saw's made by?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this is it as a size reference beside my 372xpg.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadian model.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> canadian model.



Remington.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

thanx guy's any one know where i can find a top cover and a recoil?


----------



## Raymond

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> the top one is the one i was asking if any one knew who made it, i know all the other ones. you've obviously never worked falling big tree's if you dont know what a full wrap's for. lol


I was referring to the white one on my own tough guy. And I did tell you about the one you were asking about tough guy. And as far as dropping big trees...I do my share of them without an extra side handle..So now what tough guy?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

Raymond said:


> I was referring to the white one on my own tough guy. And I did tell you about the one you were asking about tough guy. And as far as dropping big trees...I do my share of them without an extra side handle..So now what tough guy?



lol what's your problem? i wasn't rude in my post to you so why to me?


----------



## Raymond

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> lol what's your problem? i wasn't rude in my post to you so why to me?


Tough guy is an insult to ya is it? :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

Raymond said:


> Tough guy is an insult to ya is it? :hmm3grin2orange:



not an insult just wondering why? thats all.


----------



## parrisw

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> thanx guy's any one know where i can find a top cover and a recoil?



I might have something for ya. I'll have to check at work to see if its the same model or not. Wont be until Tuesday though.


----------



## rngrchad

*390xp*

<embed width="448" height="361" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" src="http://s6.photobucket.com/flash/player.swf?file=http://vid6.photobucket.com/albums/y201/rngrchad/MVI_2603.flv"></embed>


----------



## Andyshine77

:jawdrop: Now that's a nice stack of firewood.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

that 390 seem's awfull quiet with that big of a muffler mod opening. how much wood is that chad? pretty impressive.


----------



## Motodeficient

almondgt said:


> Here is my secret weapon :hmm3grin2orange:
> 
> <a href="http://s249.photobucket.com/albums/gg232/carsonbridge/?action=view&current=auction670.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i249.photobucket.com/albums/gg232/carsonbridge/auction670.jpg" border="0" alt="jonsered 670"></a>



I got to make a couple cuts with one of those yesterday. Cool saw for sure. Lot of torque compared to my 361. My father-in-law bought two brand new in 1982. The one he had with him in the woods today still runs like a top.


----------



## rngrchad

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> that 390 seem's awfull quiet with that big of a muffler mod opening. how much wood is that chad? pretty impressive.



Nah, it's not quiet at all. Might have sounded like it in the video for some weird reason. It has a lot deeper growl than my friends dualport 660 btut it certainly isn't quieter.


----------



## parrisw

Got this the other day.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

rngrchad said:


> Nah, it's not quiet at all. Might have sounded like it in the video for some weird reason. It has a lot deeper growl than my friends dualport 660 btut it certainly isn't quieter.



ya it musta been the video.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

pic of the 372 in action, i lost my chaps hence the lack of em. think i left em in the back of the truck and they blew out.


----------



## scotclayshooter

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> pic of the 372 in action, i lost my chaps hence the lack of em. think i left em in the back of the truck and they blew out.



And your hardhat and ear defenders?


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

scotclayshooter said:


> And your hardhat and ear defenders?



lol, i know..........i know. i have a massive headache now that thing's crazy loud with the muffler mod. oh ya thanx for the new nova shooter.


----------



## J.Walker

Cleaning today and trying to decide what saws to take to the CNY GTG.











.


----------



## Modifiedmark

J.Walker said:


> Cleaning today and trying to decide what saws to take to the CNY GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Well I aint trying to tell you what to do, but I think you should take a Husqvarna?


----------



## rngrchad

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> pic of the 372 in action, i lost my chaps hence the lack of em. think i left em in the back of the truck and they blew out.



Oh my! JonseredFan where's your PPE man? You had better be wearing ANSI approved ear-protection, steel-toe chain-resistant boots and Z-87 rated safety glasses! Shame on ya.

j/k lol.


----------



## valekbrothers

J.Walker said:


> Cleaning today and trying to decide what saws to take to the CNY GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .



Thats Easy............................ ALL OF THEM


----------



## Zackman1801

valekbrothers said:


> Thats Easy............................ ALL OF THEM


thats what i was going to say!:monkey:


----------



## Raymond

J.Walker said:


> Cleaning today and trying to decide what saws to take to the CNY GTG.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Damn J we need to get you drunk and get ya a Husky tattoo. :hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## SWE#Kipp

Saws from the shed 

three 242xpg/g
one 346xpg
one 357xpg
one 372xpg


----------



## Raymond

SWE#Kipp said:


> Saws from the shed
> 
> three 242xpg/g
> one 346xpg
> one 357xpg
> one 372xpg


We need to come over and help give ya a shed makeover. :agree2:
Change the lock and not give your wife a key. :agree2:


----------



## SWE#Kipp

Raymond said:


> We need to come over and help give ya a shed makeover. :agree2:
> Change the lock and not give your wife a key. :agree2:



Hahaha true


----------



## scotclayshooter

The mighty 262XP





The proud Daddy and the 242XP


----------



## scotclayshooter

262XP 205 PSI


----------



## Farley9n

*This Must Be Husky Day!*

Here's one I just finished.....












New bearings,seals, and a mild port with muffler mod. Seems to run nice but not up to it's twin with closed transfers.....Bob


----------



## J.Walker

scotclayshooter said:


> 262XP 205 PSI




Nice 14 bars.... Hows your arm?
I was suprised that the old 238se still had 175 psi before it was worked on.
Nice photo of that 262.


----------



## saxman

Here is my gang of saws, 260,361,441 and the latest addition the 660.
Steve


----------



## Moss Man

Farley9n said:


> Here's one I just finished.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New bearings,seals, and a mild port with muffler mod. Seems to run nice but not up to it's twin with closed transfers.....Bob



That's one sweet looking rig you got there! Love the older stuff.


----------



## 2000ssm6

saxman said:


> Here is my gang of saws, 260,361,441 and the latest addition the 660.
> Steve



Nice, you got the best 4 saw plan made!


----------



## JBuck

saxman said:


> Here is my gang of saws, 260,361,441 and the latest addition the 660.
> Steve



Almost perfect. Just gotta replace the 441 with the 460. At least thats what I did. Don't have a pic of them all together though. The ms260 gets left out.


----------



## saxman

Thanks for the nice comments, its nice to have a saw for all occasions. I don't know about getting rid of the 441. The 460 would be too close to the 660 and I really like the 441. The week before I got my 660 I used the 441 with a 28" bar to work up a 40" dbh oak and I was really impressed with the way it handled it. I want to open the muffler up on the 441 soon, I just can't figure out the best way. Any ideas anybody?

Steve


----------



## JBuck

saxman said:


> Thanks for the nice comments, its nice to have a saw for all occasions. I don't know about getting rid of the 441. The 460 would be too close to the 660 and I really like the 441. The week before I got my 660 I used the 441 with a 28" bar to work up a 40" dbh oak and I was really impressed with the way it handled it. I want to open the muffler up on the 441 soon, I just can't figure out the best way. Any ideas anybody?
> 
> Steve



No they are not in that close. In the cut with biggers bars the 660 with DP Cover walks all over the stock 460.


----------



## Motodeficient

found this today in the barn, I have been walking past it every day for 3 years and never noticed it buried under a pile of junk


----------



## saxman

Jbuck, I agree the 660 has it all over the 441/460 with a big bar. My Stihl dealer installed the DP cover before I even picked it up. I have a big tree coming up to take down and work up. I will be glad to get the 660 out and break her in.

Steve


----------



## scotclayshooter

J.Walker said:


> Nice 14 bars.... Hows your arm?
> I was suprised that the old 238se still had 175 psi before it was worked on.
> Nice photo of that 262.



Its a hold front handle in right hand hold starter in right, Throw the saw at the ground while pulling the starter job.
I fitted an elastostart from a MS361 on it so that helps a little.
I might just raise the squish a few thou or the roof of the exhaust port another little bit as im not getting the rpms i expected, 13,900 but it puls a 8 pin on a 15" bar really well.

My 242XP has 170 PSI and thats with a new piston and the squish at 0.028"
Should be able to go 0.016" for some easy compression.


----------



## chargrille

*GMC pics*

Here's some pics of my new GMC 37cc (redmax G3800avs clone). Cost US$45 as GMC went bust, so no warranty. Perfecr excuse for muffler mod! Need thoughts on best bar/chain combo, as it now has the power to handle real chain. (not anti-kick stuff that came standard)View attachment 94540


View attachment 94541


View attachment 94542


----------



## harrygrey382

my 3 saw plan! IMO a dam fine one...




024, 038M, 076
first two muff mod'd, all else stock


----------



## got6ponies

*051av/ms310*











.:censored:..ugly 041avFB piston


----------



## joe25DA

heres my group listed in my sig in the back are: stihl br55o, stihl brush cutter, stihl trimmer, poulan hedge cutter, oldddd yardman edger (got that for free from my H.S. shop teacher), old homelite trimmer
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws001.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws001.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws002.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws002.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws003.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws003.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
and of course i forgot one...My craftrman 3.7. hardly used, orig b&c, case, owners manual, oregon chain booklet, and sears chain sharpener booklet. (squared this one up with my cousin)
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws004.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws004.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## BayAreaBucker

These...

<a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j135/Gervin86/MiscHuntingChainsaws017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

And 3 more that aren't worthy of a picture.


----------



## stihlms460

[/IMG]


----------



## stihlms460

[/IMG]


----------



## stihlms460

i dont know how 2 post pics can someone help?


----------



## Freehand

stihlms460 said:


> i dont know how 2 post pics can someone help?


http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=96149&highlight=posting+pics

read up.


----------



## parrisw

stihlms460 said:


> i dont know how 2 post pics can someone help?



Go here, I made a tutorial.

http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?t=65204


----------



## Raymond

BayAreaBucker said:


> These...
> 
> <a href="http://photobucket.com" target="_blank"><img src="http://i79.photobucket.com/albums/j135/Gervin86/MiscHuntingChainsaws017.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> 
> And 3 more that aren't worthy of a picture.


You're on your way.




Sell all the others and put it towards another STIHL.


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*New addtions to the fleet*

Here's my new ones:

Stihl 260 Pro and its first truck load from a few months back






Husky 61, courtsy of B200Driver. The "in pieces-yet" one that was in my sig is now a parts saw.


----------



## Evanrude

Here's my stable. One 440 is a little sick at the moment though.


----------



## cary911

*The 441.*

441


----------



## gregz

My new 026


----------



## Northwind

Here's one from today with my new 359...


----------



## stihlms460




----------



## stihl sawing

How do you guys keep your saws so clean, i clean mine up and after several uses they just won't clean up as new anymore. they get scratched up and the plastic will change colors. Nice saws everyone.


----------



## TimberFaller660

heres couple of my 660


----------



## 056 kid

ya there are some very clean looking saws around here.



If you dont run them, sell them so someone can get some use out of them.


pitifull...


----------



## saxman

Here is my "family" of saws.


----------



## Raymond

saxman said:


> Here is my "family" of saws.


STIHL...It does the body good, huh?


----------



## nikocker

*My New 435.*

Nice little saw. - - - Al


----------



## MCW

Some photos of a 3 foot Redgum I knocked over on the weekend for a farmer. Large cuts by 3120, small cuts with 5100-S. Unusual in this area to have a Redgum this big and no termites. I'm going to slab this when my GB mill finally gets here :censored: Been ordered for around 4 months...


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice, first time i ever seen a red gum. Neat looking tree. bark is really interesting.


----------



## blsnelling

stihl sawing said:


> Nice, first time i ever seen a red gum. Neat looking tree. bark is really interesting.



Kind of resembles the bark of a Sycamore the way it's peeling.


----------



## PB

blsnelling said:


> Kind of resembles the bark of a Sycamore the way it's peeling.



Yes it certainly does, but they aren't even closely related.


----------



## MCW

stihl sawing said:


> Nice, first time i ever seen a red gum. Neat looking tree. bark is really interesting.





blsnelling said:


> Kind of resembles the bark of a Sycamore the way it's peeling.





PlantBiologist said:


> Yes it certainly does, but they aren't even closely related.



Yeah Redgums are beautiful trees. This one's only a baby and was planted by the farmer in the early 70's. Must have been getting watered well when young because they'd rarely get this big in that amount of time.
Cut another Redgum down for him on another property that was nearly 4 foot. Made a bit of a mess of the stump when dropping it. Got a few angles wrong on the cut so looks like a butcher had a go at it. Unfortunately didn't get too many photos of the top half of the tree but it wasn't as nice as the other tree. The top had been pruned out a long time back so was a bit ugly...




Also helps to have a tractor like this to shift the stumps


----------



## HorseShoeInFork

*Nice Pete cary911.*


----------



## gmax

*Atom 708*

My latest saw, 75cc built in the mid 70s,


----------



## gr8scott72

394xp and new 346xp:


----------



## Modifiedmark

*JRed 490*

This is my latest, a Jonsered 490.


----------



## Moss Man

gmax said:


> My latest saw, 75cc built in the mid 70s,



Now that is unique! Very nice. The local county fair here would love to have that in their saw display.


----------



## gmax

Moss Man said:


> Now that is unique! Very nice. The local county fair here would love to have that in their saw display.



No problem, you give me a Solo twin & its all yours!


----------



## texx

gmax is that the atom i saw on ebay a few weeks back


----------



## gmax

texx said:


> gmax is that the atom i saw on ebay a few weeks back



yes it was,


----------



## porky616

my new ms880 and some pics of my 66 and some twigs


----------



## gmax

That's a nice size lump of wood in the trailer


----------



## porky616

got 2 pieces that size, would have liked the whole tree. was in my neighbours yard he has no idea where it came from was just sittin there when he bought the house.


----------



## gmax

porky616 said:


> got 2 pieces that size, would have liked the whole tree. was in my neighbours yard he has no idea where it came from was just sittin there when he bought the house.



Cutting that up will give your stihl MS880 a good workout


----------



## boombah

*big red*



porky616 said:


> my new ms880 and some pics of my 66 and some twigs


hi porky heres a shot of some grampians red gums makes great fire wood these were from around edenhope/casterton,balmoral horsham area:chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## boombah

*big red*



gmax said:


> Cutting that up will give your stihl MS880 a good workout



so would this one gmax see other photos attached to porkys :chainsawguy::rockn: steve oh btw nice atom


----------



## boombah

*big reds*



gmax said:


> Cutting that up will give your stihl MS880 a good workout



and yet another one :chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## gmax

boombah said:


> and yet another one :chainsawguy::rockn:



Nice photo's, I have some of that in my combustion heater right now


----------



## porky616

spent 4 yrs clearing nice big reds for those blue gum plantations in all those areas you mention, i gotta find the photos and scan them. most of it is still stacked in piles feeding white ants shame really there was some beautifull timber in there, good old tree huggers stuff everything.


----------



## texx

i have a few of those big buggers to mill up when i get a saw that is big enough for the job . i think my 034 might struggle a bit ,but a big saw is on my wish list


----------



## HimWill

gmax said:


> My latest saw, 75cc built in the mid 70s,



That is a very interesting saw,did you have to go through it too or was it that nice when you got it?Is this "Atom" the same manufacturer that developed and sold the ignition modules?


----------



## gmax

HimWill said:


> That is a very interesting saw,did you have to go through it too or was it that nice when you got it?Is this "Atom" the that developed and sold the ignition modules?



Yes,the same manufacturer, I only had to clean the carby it's only done a few hours work, runs like new.


----------



## texx

http://www.atomindustries.com.au/index.php?x=drill_att


----------



## porky616

finally got the 880 dirty, the tree i planned to cut up turned out to be solid and good for milling so i set it aside and found this nice old dirty tree laying on the edge of the creek. and to finish the day a nice old mine spike


----------



## gmax

porky616 said:


> finally got the 880 dirty, the tree i planned to cut up turned out to be solid and good for milling so i set it aside and found this nice old dirty tree laying on the edge of the creek. and to finish the day a nice old mine spike



looks like you hit the side of the spike, how's your chain?


----------



## porky616

it was a brand new square skip chain, it dont look good at all now. first time id used it, was screamin like a cut cat when i hit that. lucky me trailer was full spat the dummy and sulked home


----------



## gmax

porky616 said:


> it was a brand new square skip chain, it dont look good at all now. first time id used it, was screamin like a cut cat when i hit that. lucky me trailer was full spat the dummy and sulked home



Bugga! sorry to hear that.


----------



## BobL

I'm posting these here because that are not that useful anywhere else.

I borrowed an infrared camera from work and was interested in trying to see what the temperatures on the bar and chain might be when milling.

Here is an infrared pic of the whole bar/chain from underneath before any milling. The temperature scale is in ºC and indicative only (this bit is appearing hotter than that bit etc)





Here it is in normal daylight.





The problem with measuring shiny metal is it reflects the heat from the objects around it so you don't really know what its temps are. Then there is something called emissivity which screws things around.

Here is a close up of the bar and chain after it has been cutting for a few minutes.
It's a bit of a mess since you can see some of the chain links on the back of the bar are reflecting the heat from the muffler.





I thought the most interesting picture this camera too was of our dog!


----------



## gmax

This is my latest addition a nice little Dolmar 118, starts and runs like new.


----------



## HimWill

Looks really good Wayne,what did it need?


----------



## WesternSaw

*Dolmar 118*

gmax that's quite a nice looking saw.How many cc's is it?
Lawrence


----------



## Freyboy23

romeo said:


> Firewood saws.



HAHAHAH sweet!!


----------



## Motodeficient

petesoldsaw said:


> gmax that's quite a nice looking saw.How many cc's is it?
> Lawrence



38cc

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...d06f847ee084947588256b62005e4c08?OpenDocument


----------



## Hagen70

gmax said:


> This is my latest addition a nice little Dolmar 118, starts and runs like new.



Very nice! Also looks like new.


----------



## gmax

HimWill said:


> Looks really good Wayne,what did it need?



Nothing needed doing, (for a change) yes its 38cc 1970/1 model, it looks small
but very heavy, has I nice solid feel about it.


----------



## stihl sawing

gmax said:


> Nothing needed doing, (for a change) yes its 38cc 1970/1 model, it looks small
> but very heavy, has I nice solid feel about it.


That's a great looking saw. looks almost new. Nice find.


----------



## gmax

stihl sawing said:


> That's a great looking saw. looks almost new. Nice find.



Thanks, when I saw it I had to have it, never seen one that clean before.


----------



## texx

thats 2 gmax has bought that i almost put a bid on , then changed my mind


----------



## heimannm

Texx - I visited the Whyalla (sp?) feed lot once, they had a few of our older machines making flaked grain for cattle feed.

Here is a photo's of the latest project, a Remington Mighty Mite rebadged as a John Deere 9.

A little bit of cleaning, a new carburetor kit and fuel line and it's alive. The saw comes with a combination compression release/throttle lock for easier starting. It is a manual oiler, but every time to you open the throttle it also works the oiler button, pretty slick feature I'd say.







I took another of the 9 setting in front of the McCulloch 99 but sadly it didn't come out. You can't really appreciate how small this saw is from the photo. 

Mark


----------



## texx

did you call into the town ( texas ) or did they just fly you into the feedlot and out again .
that was the biggest feedlot in the southern hemisphere when they ( nippon meats )first built it ( i think ) but dont know if it is now , it is has permits to go to 90,000 head i believe .
it is also one of the only feedlots to have shade cloth over the pens .


----------



## heimannm

It's been a long time but I know we drove there, can't remember where we were staying at the time. I was traveling/working with some of the folks from Ridley's. Some of the best people I have ever worked with...

Mark


----------



## Sawdustmaker

one of the nicest saws i've ever had... i am going to kick myself for selling it.






ill prolly kick myself for this one to... it is for sale. real nice saws...


----------



## stone69er

Here pictures of my saws,much to the delite of my wife,them being inside next to the fire....


----------



## Brian S

*026*

Took this today, just finished putting up the wood for next year. I did the majority of my sawing this year with the 026. I've got 1.5 cord here at home, 2 cord at the parents, and 2 more still at the woodlot that needs to be split and hauled home. Everything in the pic was cut twice, once at the woodlot late last year and then again to shorten it for the insert I got in December.

None of the other saws in my sig got much action this year, 026 is just too darn handy not to use.


----------



## MCW

I just got back from a bit of a working holiday to a mate's place in Tasmania (Australia).
He wanted a fair few trees cleared as a fire break after seeing what happened with the Victorian Bushfires. These were mainly Pine, Wattle, Stringybark, and a few Bluegums. Unfortunately the ideal saw for most of these would have been my 7900 with a 32" bar but it was getting fixed so only had my 3120XP and 5100-S. Probably around 90% of the cutting I did was with the 3120. Needless to say I was well and truly worn out by the end of the week. My forearms diameter is rapidly overtaking my biceps. I really don't care if I don't touch the thing again for a few months...
My mate has an 029 with a 20" bar but isn't confident enough to fell some of the larger trees.
Although I'd spent a reasonable amount of time on my 3120 I learnt a whole new level of respect for her after running over 70 litres of fuel through it in 5 days. One thing I realised is that they use a LOT of fuel  , and the second thing was not to get in its way when flush cutting stumps. I had it kick back pretty violently and caught the handle in my left thigh and left, um, you know what. It launched me for a few metres where gravity took over and I ended up about 10 meters down into a dry creek bed holding my crotch in the foetal position hoping that my still idling Husky with 42" buried wasn't going to pop out and land on me. I ended up with a bruise the size of a baseball on my leg but thankfully should still be able to bare children.
Have attached a few photos and will attach a video of a big 4 foot pine I dropped once its uploaded to Youtube...




These massive pine logs were felled a couple of years back by a guy from a local mill. He was meant to come back and get the logs but never returned. I cut them up with the 3120 and 60" bar so a local guy with a 5 tonne excavator could roll them into a creek bed so they'd rot away. There were two pines - one had a trunk about 5 foot and the other near 7 foot. Also had to be very careful that none of the cut pieces rolled off down the very steep hill and took out my mate's fire fighting water tank!




Note burnt up .404" sprocket tip. It gave up completely shortly after and siezed solid. I used a 36" GB Hard Nose after that plus 42" and 60".








I box cut this Bluegum after a plunge cut to check for rot. It had both rot and some fire damage from bushfires that ravaged the area in the early 60's. This wood is very, very hard - and damn heavy. This one log yielded around 4 tonne of firewood as it had snapped off about 20' off the ground. Came down with one big thump. Husky is wearing a 42" bar that I changed from .404" to 3/8" and was running non skip Carlton semi chisel.


----------



## MCW

This was an ugly Stringybark that I finally managed to fell after hitting a steel stake dead in its centre - the stake must have been part of an old fencline and probably been in the tree for around 50 years. Have also attached a photo of a near new Carlton .404" semi chisel chain - now a right off. Snapped off 5 cutters, two down to the rivet.








Dolmar 5100-S after leaving it out overnight in -4°c temperatures. Started 4th pull  This saw worked its guts out all week in the hands of myself, my fiancee, and my mate. I already thought it was a great little saw but now absolutely love it 




Also dropped into "AGFEST" on the way back to the boat to come home. The locals tell me it is one of the biggest agricultural shows in the Southern Hemisphere. Found this old chainsaw display that many of you will probably find interesting...


----------



## MCW

Another view of one of the big pine logs with my 3120 and 5 foot bar. It only just made it on this section of trunk.




An old log left on my mate's property from when it was logged decades ago. Not sure what it was (probably Bluegum?) but it was as hard as hell. I blocked it up for firewood.




The 5100-S was used for this whole Stringybark. I'd never cut Stringybark before but it was tougher than I thought. It has a lot of sap pockets and the bark gets wrapped around the sprocket and every other moving part of the saw. I siezed the .404" nose sprocket on my 32" Power Match Plus bar when it blocked the 3120's oil holes deep in a log.




And before anybody laughs I stuck a 32" bar on my mate's 029 after grinding off 50% of the cutters on a Carlton 3/8" semi chisel chain. It pulled it OK in Stringybark when buried with no real downforce and the oiler just kept up. I only did this for the odd occasion he needs a larger bar and it certainly didn't spin it with any authority 





And here is the video of one of my mate's big pines that he wanted dropped. This one is about 4 foot diameter where I cut it. He had another one that he wanted dropped that is around 6 foot at the base but he decided to keep that one standing for now. It was a big occasion for his kids and you can hear them clapping and carrying on in the background. His 20 month old son now calls me "Chainsaw Matt". It was this stump that I was flushcutting where the 3120 grabbed, kicked back and I wore the handle square in the thigh after glancing of my left you know what...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRnUuLxcNxc


----------



## boombah

*great photos*

great set of photos, especially the one of the dolmar, not a husky fan will stick to my ms880,090, and dolmar 166. by the way how did the new dolmar go are you happy with the performance , as im considering getting one [ps7900] to replace my ageing 046 mag regards steve oh what part of the big island do you reside in - me geelong cheers :rockn::chainsawguy:


----------



## gmax

Nice photo's , I spotted an "Atom" amongst the vintage display


----------



## porky616

fantastic photos mcw


----------



## MCW

boombah said:


> great set of photos, especially the one of the dolmar, not a husky fan will stick to my ms880,090, and dolmar 166. by the way how did the new dolmar go are you happy with the performance , as im considering getting one [ps7900] to replace my ageing 046 mag regards steve oh what part of the big island do you reside in - me geelong cheers :rockn::chainsawguy:



G'day mate. I live in Glossop which is in the Riverland, SA on the Murray River. 7900 an awesome saw (or Makita DCS7901 - same thing and probably easier to find in Oz than Dolmar). One Tassie mob were selling them at AGFEST for AUD$1099 which is an absolute steal. I'm going to buy another one soon. Mine packed it in (blown base gasket) and was meant to be going to Tassie with me but unfortunately wasn't fixed in time. My work in Tassie would have been done a lot quicker if I had the 7900 over the 3120. My mate had that much rain in the first few days I was there that I had to carry everything hundreds of metres up the hill by hand as even my 4WD new Nissan Navara wouldn't get up the tracks. Carrying the 3120 quickly sapped any enthusiasm I had  The 5100-S was a joy and punches way out of its weight class.
I drove through Geelong this morning on the way home from Tassie! Boat came in at 7am to Port Melbourne. 7 1/2 hour drive home.

P.S. I'd buy an 880 anyday over a 3120 too except that the local Stihl dealers are useless and ripoffs. I HATE OUTBOARD CLUTCHES


----------



## boombah

*re: ps7900*

your blown cylinder gasket woes sounds like the story my mate told me that one of his customers had the same trouble, do you by any chance know laurie kibblewhite [ saw chain supply ] ????. and i know what you mean by your local stihl dealer being a rip off my local dealer is is a bit expensive on his prices as well , so i tend to buy most of my stuff at a stihl dealer 25 klms away hes great has a lot of old stock for the older saws,as well as a ex stihl dealer at balmoral, im currently restoring an old 056 magnum2 that i had given to me and was after a new muffler and he had one [ actually had 3 in stock ] and a new ignition module for the sem ignition .I should have it running hope fully by the end of next week cant wait !!my ms880 i paid $700 for with 4x25" chains and solid nose bar and 4x36" chains and roller nose es bar it had only done 30 hrs from new oh and a tecomech sharpener thrown in as well .i have a nice collection of saws at the moment , they include 2 x 090av, 1x std 090, a 1959 lightning , ms880 mag ,066 mag ,046 mag ,056 mag2 , 030 ,3 x08s - 2 with chain brakes ,a jonsered xf ,2 mculloch 250 ,a solo 626 ,dolmar 166 [what a beast ] these are all in perfect running order and 3 more 090s [1 is an av] , 2 more lightnings these are awaiting repairs to be got going!!!, looking for a dolmar 143, and a 153 as well, i cut a fair amount of firewood each year and drop the occasional big tree , but mainly storm damage trees as well as i bought myself a super axe ws400 woodsplitter this year just to make it a bit easier and a lot faster to split lmao !!!. Here are some shots of some of he saws , and some of me dropping some dead pines at my mates farm in kangaroo valley nsw with the help of a 20 ton cat excavator as the pines were widow makers lots of dead crumbly branches overhead :chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## boombah

*and a couple more*

the 166 is a rocket i reckon it out grunts the ms880 and a 3120 <i recently bought a makita dolmar dcs500 for my nephew in bagdad tas i was impressed and he was ecstatic it was a present for his 25th b-day his first saw well must go as work awaits me at 6am so will catch you another time cheers :chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## gregz

Ran a tank full of gas through the ol 56 today.


----------



## blsnelling

Beautimous!!!


----------



## Hagen70

Wow gregz! Just wow!


----------



## landyboy

gregz, what a beaut.


----------



## MCW

boombah said:


> your blown cylinder gasket woes sounds like the story my mate told me that one of his customers had the same trouble, do you by any chance know laurie kibblewhite [ saw chain supply ] ????. and i know what you mean by your local stihl dealer being a rip off my local dealer is is a bit expensive on his prices as well , so i tend to buy most of my stuff at a stihl dealer 25 klms away



Yeah I know Laurie. I have an after hours business called "Riverland Sawchain Supply" and am listed on his website. I get all my GB stuff through him.
After bagging Stihl dealers I came across one in Huonville, Tasmania, who is excellent. He's selling Stihl chain for 49c per DL instead of the 66-90c I've seen over here on the mainland. Great guy - I was chatting to him for ages. Chainsaws are a big deal over there - everyone seems to have them. Lots of Jonsereds on backs of utes (pickups) with loads of split wood.


----------



## Stihlman441

KEEP THE PHOTOS COMING 

Cheers

MS260
MS441
MS660
MS880 (VERY SOON)


----------



## Stihlman441

MCW said:


> G'day mate. I live in Glossop which is in the Riverland, SA on the Murray River. 7900 an awesome saw (or Makita DCS7901 - same thing and probably easier to find in Oz than Dolmar). One Tassie mob were selling them at AGFEST for AUD$1099 which is an absolute steal. I'm going to buy another one soon. Mine packed it in (blown base gasket) and was meant to be going to Tassie with me but unfortunately wasn't fixed in time. My work in Tassie would have been done a lot quicker if I had the 7900 over the 3120. My mate had that much rain in the first few days I was there that I had to carry everything hundreds of metres up the hill by hand as even my 4WD new Nissan Navara wouldn't get up the tracks. Carrying the 3120 quickly sapped any enthusiasm I had  The 5100-S was a joy and punches way out of its weight class.
> I drove through Geelong this morning on the way home from Tassie! Boat came in at 7am to Port Melbourne. 7 1/2 hour drive home.
> 
> P.S. I'd buy an 880 anyday over a 3120 too except that the local Stihl dealers are useless and ripoffs. I HATE OUTBOARD CLUTCHES



I just got a 880 from a Geelong Stihl dealer no bar or chain $2000


----------



## Stihlman441

boombah said:


> your blown cylinder gasket woes sounds like the story my mate told me that one of his customers had the same trouble, do you by any chance know laurie kibblewhite [ saw chain supply ] ????. and i know what you mean by your local stihl dealer being a rip off my local dealer is is a bit expensive on his prices as well , so i tend to buy most of my stuff at a stihl dealer 25 klms away hes great has a lot of old stock for the older saws,as well as a ex stihl dealer at balmoral, im currently restoring an old 056 magnum2 that i had given to me and was after a new muffler and he had one [ actually had 3 in stock ] and a new ignition module for the sem ignition .I should have it running hope fully by the end of next week cant wait !!my ms880 i paid $700 for with 4x25" chains and solid nose bar and 4x36" chains and roller nose es bar it had only done 30 hrs from new oh and a tecomech sharpener thrown in as well .i have a nice collection of saws at the moment , they include 2 x 090av, 1x std 090, a 1959 lightning , ms880 mag ,066 mag ,046 mag ,056 mag2 , 030 ,3 x08s - 2 with chain brakes ,a jonsered xf ,2 mculloch 250 ,a solo 626 ,dolmar 166 [what a beast ] these are all in perfect running order and 3 more 090s [1 is an av] , 2 more lightnings these are awaiting repairs to be got going!!!, looking for a dolmar 143, and a 153 as well, i cut a fair amount of firewood each year and drop the occasional big tree , but mainly storm damage trees as well as i bought myself a super axe ws400 woodsplitter this year just to make it a bit easier and a lot faster to split lmao !!!. Here are some shots of some of he saws , and some of me dropping some dead pines at my mates farm in kangaroo valley nsw with the help of a 20 ton cat excavator as the pines were widow makers lots of dead crumbly branches overhead :chainsawguy::rockn:



Hi i have a ws400 super axe for a year,fantastic splitter,got mine from Tony at Whitlands Engineering.


----------



## Wild Knight

*The prince:
*





*

U know you want one:*






*Almost broken in:
*






*Ready for the GTG May 23rd:*


----------



## FATGUY

are you bringing it to the GTG?


----------



## Wild Knight

Of course!


----------



## FATGUY

Wild Knight said:


> Of course!



and it's still stock, right?


----------



## Wild Knight

Yep, until the warranty is up it will be


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

Wild Knight said:


> *The prince:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> U know you want one:*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Almost broken in:
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Ready for the GTG May 23rd:*



That should be called the "king"


----------



## Bowtie




----------



## Bowtie




----------



## Bowtie




----------



## Bowtie




----------



## Bowtie

So far, so good, 660 cylinder fitted. waiting on the 660 piston and a bunch of other parts. It has new bearings, seals (one still on the way), piston, and a bunch of other stuff coming.


----------



## boombah

*re superaxe ws400*



Stihlman441 said:


> Hi i have a ws400 super axe for a year,fantastic splitter,got mine from Tony at Whitlands Engineering.



how far from geelong do you reside ?? yes i picked mine up direct from factory at whitlands :chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## stone69er

Looks good Bowtie,nice attention to detail that saw will


----------



## MCW

Stihlman441 said:


> I just got a 880 from a Geelong Stihl dealer no bar or chain $2000



Thats an excellent deal. One of mates got an 880 from a Stihl dealer in Mildura (VIC) for $2500 with 28" bar and chain. My 3120 was $2200 with a 42" bar and chain, plus spare filter, plus $25 can of filter oil.
At AGFEST in Tassie one of the Stihl dealers had an 880 for $2799! One thing was for sure, I saw no good deals from Stihl dealers that day.


----------



## heimannm

*Another Super Pro*

O.K., so this one is only the SP40 but it does have a mighty bark for a 40 cc saw. I need to get a good .250 chain for it before I pass judgement on how it cuts.

$20 from a Craigslist lead, along with a McCulloch 450 for $20 as well. The SP40 has another $20 in parts and once I get a chain, is should be good to go, now for a job that requires a top handle...





















I know a number of folks don't like working on these small Mac's but I didn't find it that bad. Most difficult part of the project is getting the throttle linkage hooked up, I found it easiest to hook in on the lever under the housing, then sort of thread the carburetor over the other end then put it all back together.

Mark


----------



## Justsaws

SP40s can be some of the fastest little Macs. The carb is a weakness not having a hi and low screw. Get it sorted and enjoy. That one looks to be in pretty good shape, a nice find for a good price.


----------



## Stihlman441

boombah said:


> how far from geelong do you reside ?? yes i picked mine up direct from factory at whitlands :chainsawguy::rockn:



Bannockburn area,know i realy thing about it im not sure on the model .Its the smallest one,it was a bit over $5000.

Cheers
MS260
MS441
MS660
MS880(FRIDAY)


----------



## boombah

*re; superaxe*

sounds like a ws 250 /300 model does it have a hydraulic log lifter or cable ??A few more parts arrived today for the 056 mag , now it is two little rubber buffers and set the ignition timing , and it should run lol!! i saw another ms880 go out the door today at stihl shop . cheers steve


----------



## stihl sawing

I copied i creeks saw pic, Was just wondering if these saws have any value. I may have a chance to pick one up for five or ten dollars. Don't know if it runs it felt like it had good compression. Don't look like it's been used much either. It even comes with the case. I believe it is a super two xl, Whatever the difference is.


----------



## PB

The Homelite is worth $5 or less. 

They are crappy little saws, just like the Mac 110's.


----------



## stihl sawing

PlantBiologist said:


> The Homelite is worth $5 or less.
> 
> They are crappy little saws, just like the Mac 110's.


Didn't figure it was worth much, but for five bucks and it looks good. i figured it would be something to tinker with.


----------



## PB

stihl sawing said:


> Didn't figure it was worth much, but for five bucks and it looks good. *i figured it would be something to tinker with.*



You'll regret saying that. I'll give you ten minutes of "tinkering" before it gets chucked across the garage.


----------



## stihl sawing

PlantBiologist said:


> You'll regret saying that. I'll give you ten minutes of "tinkering" before it gets chucked across the garage.


LOL, Id rep ya for that one, But i got you not too long ago.


----------



## Stihlman441

boombah said:


> sounds like a ws 250 /300 model does it have a hydraulic log lifter or cable ??A few more parts arrived today for the 056 mag , now it is two little rubber buffers and set the ignition timing , and it should run lol!! i saw another ms880 go out the door today at stihl shop . cheers steve



Steve,my super axe splitter has a cable log lifter,and that ms 880 you saw going last night was me.

Cheers Andrew
MS260
MS441
MS660
MS880


----------



## parrisw

PlantBiologist said:


> You'll regret saying that. I'll give you ten minutes of "tinkering" before it gets chucked across the garage.



ha ha ha LOL, that's so true. I have one, I got in a lot of saws. I started tinkering with it, I left it alone before I chucked it across the garage, its still sitting where I left it months ago. LOL


----------



## stihl sawing

parrisw said:


> ha ha ha LOL, that's so true. I have one, I got in a lot of saws. I started tinkering with it, I left it alone before I chucked it across the garage, its still sitting where I left it months ago. LOL


So i would be getting ripped for five dollars.lol I already have one pos craftsman, Don't need another one. But it sure is a purrty red color.


----------



## parrisw

stihl sawing said:


> So i would be getting ripped for five dollars.lol I already have one pos craftsman, Don't need another one. But it sure is a purrty red color.



No, didn't say you would be getting ripped for $5. $5 is cheap for anything. All I wanted to do to mine in take the clutch off, cause I suspect a broken clutch spring since the chain runs all the time, but you cant just take the clutch off, there is no clutch cover, part of the case covers it, and you have to take the whole powerhead out of the case to do it, so I left it alone, don't need it.


----------



## stihl sawing

parrisw said:


> No, didn't say you would be getting ripped for $5. $5 is cheap for anything. All I wanted to do to mine in take the clutch off, cause I suspect a broken clutch spring since the chain runs all the time, but you cant just take the clutch off, there is no clutch cover, part of the case covers it, and you have to take the whole powerhead out of the case to do it, so I left it alone, don't need it.


Me neither but will probably get it just because it's purty. It may even run there was no gas in it. oh well i can't really lose for the price.lol


----------



## parrisw

stihl sawing said:


> Me neither but will probably get it just because it's purty. It may even run there was no gas in it. oh well i can't really lose for the price.lol



Ya, totally, ya cant pass up a deal. If it runs good, I'm sure it'll be a nice little saw.


----------



## heimannm

Isn't the Super 2 one of the "dual trigger" saws?

Mark


----------



## stihl sawing

heimannm said:


> Isn't the Super 2 one of the "dual trigger" saws?
> 
> Mark


I only remember one on it, but again i didn't look at it real hard.


----------



## wigglesworth

> Isn't the Super 2 one of the "dual trigger" saws?



they came both ways, I have had 3 of them, 2 had the dual trigger and 1 did not.


----------



## MCW

My Super 2 has two triggers but the top "safety" type one is stuck in.


----------



## parrisw

heimannm said:


> Isn't the Super 2 one of the "dual trigger" saws?
> 
> Mark



Yes, the one I have has 2 triggers.


----------



## Justsaws

parrisw said:


> No, didn't say you would be getting ripped for $5. $5 is cheap for anything. All I wanted to do to mine in take the clutch off, cause I suspect a broken clutch spring since the chain runs all the time, but you cant just take the clutch off, there is no clutch cover, part of the case covers it, and you have to take the whole powerhead out of the case to do it, so I left it alone, don't need it.



Many of those saws had cast S-clutches and they could crack and dump a shoe. I have replaced more of those than I wanted to.

The newer and aftermarket clutches have a more modern springs and 3 shoe setup, they are the less desirable as the quality was not so good. They are still available but cost(list is around +$50.00) more than the saw is worth. In good order and running well those saws seem to be able to fetch $50-100.00 still. It amazes me what people will pay for some of these older saws.


----------



## parrisw

Justsaws said:


> Many of those saws had cast S-clutches and they could crack and dump a shoe. I have replaced more of those than I wanted to.
> 
> The newer and aftermarket clutches have a more modern spring and 3 shoe setup, they are the less desirable as the quality was not so good. They are still available but cost(list is around +$50.00) more than the saw is worth. In good order and running well those saws seem to be able to fetch $50-100.00 still. It amazes me what people will pay for some of these older saws.



Ya, I don't care for it much. My buddy has two of them, both not running, I said give them to me, I'll make one running one for you, now I don't really have much enthusiasm to do it.


----------



## boombah

Stihlman441 said:


> Steve,my super axe splitter has a cable log lifter,and that ms 880 you saw going last night was me.
> 
> Cheers Andrew
> MS260
> MS441
> MS660
> MS880



sounds like a ws250 splitter , they are a gret machine for the money !! Yes its a small world at GM , the amount of different people that pass through the doors , how many tanks of fuel have ya put through the 880?? you got much wood to cut ?? im on the last leg of cutting 50 acres of blue gum at work and chipping the waste !! has taken me nearly 10 weeks , cheers steve :chainsawguy::rockn:


----------



## porky616

new 36" turned up yesty, a big thanks to laurie at sawchain its nice to have someone just send you what you need, not what a counter jockey reckons you need. now to give it a run without hitting anymore timber spikes.


----------



## fredmc

*My work saws*

Ain't nothin pretty about em, but they don't let me down.
View attachment 98360


View attachment 98361


View attachment 98359


----------



## gmax

porky616 said:


> new 36" turned up yesty, a big thanks to laurie at sawchain its nice to have someone just send you what you need, not what a counter jockey reckons you need. now to give it a run without hitting anymore timber spikes.
> http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=98358&stc=1&d=1242297963


 
*Invalid Attachment specified.* have another go!


----------



## porky616

try again, too many long necks


----------



## Country1

My two newest.


----------



## Stihlman441

boombah said:


> sounds like a ws250 splitter , they are a gret machine for the money !! Yes its a small world at GM , the amount of different people that pass through the doors , how many tanks of fuel have ya put through the 880?? you got much wood to cut ?? im on the last leg of cutting 50 acres of blue gum at work and chipping the waste !! has taken me nearly 10 weeks , cheers steve :chainsawguy::rockn:



Ive only used one tank so far,waiting for a GB 50'' bar to show,on the weekend i will get stuck in.Sounds like a lot of blue gum,do ya fell by hand and is there any part time work.
Cheers Andrew
MS260
MS441
MS660
MS880


----------



## csx7006

stihl sawing said:


> I copied i creeks saw pic, Was just wondering if these saws have any value. I may have a chance to pick one up for five or ten dollars. Don't know if it runs it felt like it had good compression. Don't look like it's been used much either. It even comes with the case. I believe it is a super two xl, Whatever the difference is.



I will give you 10 for it!!


----------



## stihl sawing

csx7006 said:


> I will give you 10 for it!!


I can't get it till monday. If he even gets it for me, hope so.


----------



## Sawdustmaker

not mine but....


----------



## parrisw

stihl sawing said:


> I copied i creeks saw pic, Was just wondering if these saws have any value. I may have a chance to pick one up for five or ten dollars. Don't know if it runs it felt like it had good compression. Don't look like it's been used much either. It even comes with the case. I believe it is a super two xl, Whatever the difference is.



See the bar in the pic in that manual. I have one just like it, still got the paint on it and everything!! Looks really good.


----------



## stihl sawing

parrisw said:


> See the bar in the pic in that manual. I have one just like it, still got the paint on it and everything!! Looks really good.


Good deal, This one i looked at had paint on it but it wasn't really good. the saw did though. I hope he gets it for me monday. it's at an auction at his place. He said he could get it for five or ten dollars if i wanted it. i told him to get it. If he does i will post pics of it here.


----------



## HimWill

Go for the little Homelite,they will surprise you.Parris,Whitedogone had an S-clutch posted to give away not long ago.


----------



## parrisw

stihl sawing said:


> Good deal, This one i looked at had paint on it but it wasn't really good. the saw did though. I hope he gets it for me monday. it's at an auction at his place. He said he could get it for five or ten dollars if i wanted it. i told him to get it. If he does i will post pics of it here.



Sweet good to hear. It would be a great saw, it it was running properly.


----------



## parrisw

HimWill said:


> Go for the little Homelite,they will surprise you.Parris,Whitedogone had an S-clutch posted to give away not long ago.



Really?? Hmmmm...


----------



## HimWill

I think the thread was called "What do I have?" or something similar.He had a group of un-identified parts,wanted to know what they were and who wanted or needed them.


----------



## parrisw

HimWill said:


> I think the thread was called "What do I have?" or something similar.He had a group of un-identified parts,wanted to know what they were and who wanted or needed them.



Cool thanks.


----------



## MCW

HimWill said:


> Go for the little Homelite,they will surprise you.



They are a great little saw for their size. A mate gave me mine for nothing and said he'd pulled the muffler and the piston and bore were thrashed. He'd got 3 hard years out of it and he found it at the tip! I put a new clutch in it, a new starter cord, a new bar and chain, gave it a tune and its brilliant. I've had the 12" bar buried in hardwood and it spins it relatively easily. Can sometimes be a pig to start when its warm though.
Mine doesn't look very pretty though and you can tell its had a hard life.

Have also attached a few more photos from my recent trip to Tasmania...
Cutting up pine logs into manageable pieces to burn. Notice the one piece of Blackwood in the picture. I brought a heap back to the mainland with me to make something out of 




And my mate using my 3120, the first time he'd used a saw bigger than his 029 (55cc)...




One of the pine logs that needed cutting up and removal. The stump I'm standing on was massive at the base, over 7 foot. Most were burnt, some were shifted with an excavator...




My mate's daughter holding the 5100-S. Was hoping to get her holding the 3120 but it would have crushed her...


----------



## jburlingham

From Smallest to Largest (in CC's)


----------



## Bowtie

*064 ----> 066*

Here she is, and she runs. Not ready for the wood yet, but it lopes like a 454, and revs like a 383 stroker.


----------



## Bowtie




----------



## Bowtie




----------



## Work Saw Collector

Bowtie said:


>



Man that looks good!


----------



## yo2001

Looking good Bowtie! Did the 066 P&C worked out without a hitch?


----------



## Moss Man

Bowtie, that saw looks like it is prepared to do some damage! How bout a short video of that bad boy laying into some hardwood?


----------



## Bowtie

yo2001 said:


> Looking good Bowtie! Did the 066 P&C worked out without a hitch?



It worked well. Didnt have to do anything to the piston or case. I drilled the cylinder mounting holes in the case and tapped to M6, and I had to slot the 066 cylinder to fit the 064 case. 20 minutes worth of work, and its a sleeper 066. I will be happy when I get the rest of the parts to be able to murder some unsuspecting trees with it.


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

I should have all the parts to finish her next weekend, and I think she's going up for sale when done. It's a little bigger than I need.


----------



## Bowtie

Moss Man said:


> Bowtie, that saw looks like it is prepared to do some damage! How bout a short video of that bad boy laying into some hardwood?



i will try to do that. I havent posted vids before, but I will have to do just that. Maybe run it against the stock 064.


----------



## Stihlman441

*My Saws (pics)*

Stihl collectoin


MS260
MS441
MS660
MS880


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

Very nice stihlman!!!


----------



## gmax

Giving the 050 a run.


----------



## Metals406

Stihlman441 said:


> Stihl collectoin
> 
> 
> MS260
> MS441
> MS660
> MS880



Nice saws! How does that super ax work? I'd like to see more on that if you don't mind... I've been tossing an idea around in my head for a very long time, that's very similar to that splitter.

Would you mind showing us more? Or maybe a link to the website?


----------



## Stihlman441

Metals406 said:


> Nice saws! How does that super ax work? I'd like to see more on that if you don't mind... I've been tossing an idea around in my head for a very long time, that's very similar to that splitter.
> 
> Would you mind showing us more? Or maybe a link to the website?



Here yu go www.superaxe.com.au/ - 12k 

Cheers


----------



## euroford

well i guess i can add this here now. just got the 372xp today, can't wait to go work her tomorrow!


----------



## wood4heat

I had posted these elsewhere so I stayed out of this thread but it's gone on long enough I guess it's ok to repost them. I give you my saw:


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

wood4heat said:


> I had posted these elsewhere so I stayed out of this thread but it's gone on long enough I guess it's ok to repost them. (I give you my saw
> 
> 
> 
> AWW THANX WOOD4HEAT, I'LL PM YA WHERE YA CAN SEND IT. LOL VERY NICE 361.


----------



## wood4heat

JONSEREDFAN6069 said:


> wood4heat said:
> 
> 
> 
> I had posted these elsewhere so I stayed out of this thread but it's gone on long enough I guess it's ok to repost them. (I give you my saw
> 
> 
> 
> AWW THANX WOOD4HEAT, I'LL PM YA WHERE YA CAN SEND IT. LOL VERY NICE 361.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Word to the wise, you got to be careful how you word things here, it could cost you a saw!
> 
> Thanks, she's been good to me!
Click to expand...


----------



## Moss Man

Pretty she is, perched up on that log pile like a sexy model!


----------



## belgian

I fixed up this old dolmar 87 cc lady this week, and she runs like a new one... great character, overweight, roaring sound...


----------



## got6ponies

*THAT 87cc DOLMAR*

^ that dolmar is the only saw id trade my *051av* for....NICE SAW


----------



## leeha

Nice job, Roland
She is looking very SEXY


Lee


----------



## wood4heat

belgian said:


> I fixed up this old dolmar 87 cc lady this week, and she runs like a new one... great character, overweight, roaring sound...



Why can't I see the pics? I want to see it! oke:


----------



## Tzed250

belgian said:


> I fixed up this old dolmar 87 cc lady this week, and she runs like a new one... great character, overweight, roaring sound...



Nice work!


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*My saws with wood cutting truck.*

I cut a wild cherry today not the best wood but wanted the tree out of a field "036 on the side of the truck" and "029 super on the tailgate". I Haven't cut in a while, had a good time.









Cut most of this yesterday some was cut a few months ago just not picked up until today. My 041, 036, 026 I just rebuilt this saw, this was the first real test it done well.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

*038 Super*

This is my first mod job 038 Super polishing intake and exhaust. I forgot to take before pictures but can tell you they were both rough.


----------



## parrisw

belgian said:


> I fixed up this old dolmar 87 cc lady this week, and she runs like a new one... great character, overweight, roaring sound...



Nice looks very similar to my CA.

Cool saw.


----------



## belgian

leeha said:


> Nice job, Roland
> She is looking very SEXY
> 
> 
> Lee



Thanks for the comments, folks. I agree that these saws (CC, CCsuper, CT, CA) look very sexy as thier paint quality is top notch compared to other brands of the same era.

Even a retired Stihl R&D engineer (with white/orange blood running his vains) I met last year admitted that the Dolmar CC model scared Stihl quite a bit the time it was launched. But you need operators that have some 'muscle' to them to carry them around all day...LOL (Hoss comes to mind...)


----------



## WesternSaw

*Belgians Saw*

Very Nice Roland!
Lawrence


----------



## harrygrey382

supercabs78 said:


> I cut a wild cherry today not the best wood but wanted the tree out of a field "036 on the side of the truck" and "029 super on the tailgate". I Haven't cut in a while, had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> Cut most of this yesterday some was cut a few months ago just not picked up until today. My 041, 036, 026 I just rebuilt this saw, this was the first real test it done well.



Nice ute - can't quite read the badge, F150 custom?
Nice saws too. Love the sound of an 041, and the torque. Just not the #####ing intake block setup


----------



## HimWill

supercabs78 said:


> I cut a wild cherry today not the best wood but wanted the tree out of a field "036 on the side of the truck" and "029 super on the tailgate". I Haven't cut in a while, had a good time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cut most of this yesterday some was cut a few months ago just not picked up until today. My 041, 036, 026 I just rebuilt this saw, this was the first real test it done well.



Good looking stuff,is there a little bit of walnut in the third picture?Those 041s will really turn out the work,love to hear them run.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yes there were some walnuts in the fence line I took out.


----------



## yo2001

One out of time but I'm getting these cleaned up. 026, 064 and 044 from the right.


----------



## timberwolf

361 stihl


----------



## leeha

timberwolf said:


> 361 stihl



Nice lookin pipe. :chainsawguy:
Who built it. and hows she cut.


Lee


----------



## JONSEREDFAN6069

the newest addition to the familly. Jonsered 2065.


----------



## timberwolf

Cuts pretty ok considdering it's a work saw on pump gas with a pipe.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUai22tD7g


----------



## Cedarkerf

My first Husky after only Stihls for 30+ years


----------



## Northwind

timberwolf said:


> Cuts pretty ok considdering it's a work saw on pump gas with a pipe.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUai22tD7g



Daayyyaaam!


----------



## Bowtie

timberwolf said:


> Cuts pretty ok considdering it's a work saw on pump gas with a pipe.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUai22tD7g



Thats how a 361 should sound!!! Holy crap that thing was woke up like from a dead sleep!


----------



## leeha

timberwolf said:


> Cuts pretty ok considdering it's a work saw on pump gas with a pipe.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUai22tD7g



WAWAWAWOOOOOOOOOW.

Lee


----------



## blsnelling

That is the best looking pipe I've ever seen. It's tucked nicely up to the saw and cleanly out of the way. I'd love to have one just like it on my 460! What kind of finish is on it? It looks like stainless, but am doubthing that.


----------



## Dibbs

Random picture for show and tell in a diccussion group.
Those who know don't need to ask and those who don't know are better off not asking!


----------



## landyboy

timberwolf said:


> Cuts pretty ok considdering it's a work saw on pump gas with a pipe.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUai22tD7g



:jawdrop: Superb work. Looks,runs and sounds fearsome.


----------



## scotclayshooter

timberwolf said:


> Cuts pretty ok considdering it's a work saw on pump gas with a pipe.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUai22tD7g



Had to watch it twice, I blinked and missed it!!!!!!


----------



## harrygrey382

Dibbs said:


> Random picture for show and tell in a diccussion group.
> Those who know don't need to ask and those who don't know are better off not asking!



hmm, now I've seen that pic (for the first time) I have a feeling I'm in the former group (and may be the only one)...


----------



## parrisw

Dibbs said:


> Random picture for show and tell in a diccussion group.
> Those who know don't need to ask and those who don't know are better off not asking!



I'll bite. What the hell?? I don't get it?


----------



## stihl sawing

parrisw said:


> I'll bite. What the hell?? I don't get it?


:agree2: Me neither, please explain.lol


----------



## stihl sawing

Glad i'm not the only one that don't have a clue. I was gonna ask but figured i would get called a dumbazz.lol


----------



## gregz

timberwolf said:


> Cuts pretty ok considdering it's a work saw on pump gas with a pipe.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CoUai22tD7g



Nice!!! Please put it in a box and send it to me !!


----------



## Dibbs

parrisw said:


> I'll bite. What the hell?? I don't get it?



Infomainiacs Group, "Updates" discussion, one of the last few posts from harrygrey382 should explain.


----------



## Carlyle

blsnelling said:


> That is the best looking pipe I've ever seen. It's tucked nicely up to the saw and cleanly out of the way. I'd love to have one just like it on my 460! What kind of finish is on it? It looks like stainless, but am doubthing that.




Very nice job TW. I wonder if we will ever see a pipe like that on a 460. I guess only time will tell.opcorn: And what is this "cuts ok" stuff about.


----------



## timberwolf

Put up against a saw ported to run exclusivly on pipe running big carb and nitro the 361 would look slow. 

If I were to do a 460 might plan on raising the exhaust port up a little higher, cutting the head off the cylinder and puting a bigger carb on it.


----------



## blsnelling

Carlyle said:


> Very nice job TW. I wonder if we will ever see a pipe like that on a 460. I guess only time will tell.opcorn: And what is this "cuts ok" stuff about.





timberwolf said:


> Put up against a saw ported to run exclusivly on pipe running big carb and nitro the 361 would look slow.
> 
> If I were to do a 460 might plan on raising the exhaust port up a little higher, cutting the head off the cylinder and puting a bigger carb on it.



Man, you have got to quit showing pictures of the pipe!


----------



## harrygrey382

Dibbs said:


> Infomainiacs Group, "Updates" discussion, one of the last few posts from harrygrey382 should explain.



ok, this has gone far enough - and now for the anti-climax... I said the 028,038 service manual was incorrectly labelled, and it should be just the 028. But then Dibbs pointed out in the small print it says they work the same just with some different parts (well, all different parts really). So there it is!


----------



## Carlyle

blsnelling said:


> Man, you have got to quit showing pictures of the pipe!




Ok, I promise just a couple more!


----------



## wakes12002

That pipe really couldn't look much more bad ass! Way to make me want to spend money I didn't even wish I had before seeing that!


----------



## Moss Man

I try not to make a habit of complimenting another man's pipe, but that is a hot set up you got there.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

A bad looking picture of me w/ a MS880 w/47"bar I sold a guy. We don't sell a lot of big saws so this was worth getting a picture.
Can someone shrink this so I can make it my avatar.


----------



## Metals406

Try this...


----------



## Motodeficient




----------



## bertrand

i don't have any pics but here is a video of my a 3120 cutting a log 10x10 aspen 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NGIjj_v8Otk&feature=channel_page


----------



## belgian

This is my second Stihl blk57 army version, which are plenty around in europe. 
I bought it last week on a flea market together with its storage box. I didn't need it but it was built in the same year as myself, so it had to be a good one, hehe.... Also, she is completely original.


I had no spark, so I proceeded cleaning the points and replacing the condensor, but it decided suddenly to go out with a big baaaannnnng... :censored:

I took me quite some time to find the cause : a coil/condenser wire rubbed the flywheel (my mistake) and shut off the ignition. 

This saw is mechanically nearly perfect but it's a difficult starter, although a smooth runner once smoking. I suspect the reed valves to bit a bit stiff.


----------



## leeha

Now your not that old are ya Roland!!!!!!!!
Congrats on a nice saw,

Bill G is gonna be jealous of you.


Lee


----------



## stihl sawing

Another beauty of a saw Belgian, You really have a super collection. What size chain is on it, Looks like a monster chain.


----------



## belgian

leeha said:


> Now your not that old are ya Roland!!!!!!!!
> Congrats on a nice saw,
> 
> Bill G is gonna be jealous of you.
> 
> 
> Lee



Haha, not really old like Tommy Hall, but ya know, rather experienced, handsome and certainly wiser than in my younger days :hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:

tant no way Bill getting jealous of me ... I'd prefer to meet you guys one day and run some friendly competition with the oldies, knowing that I would win of course...


----------



## belgian

stihl sawing said:


> Another beauty of a saw Belgian, You really have a super collection. What size chain is on it, Looks like a monster chain.



Thanks SS. My collection is not really special, but I have fun restoring the ones I have, and that's what really matters for me. It's a great hobby.

That chain is a typical Stihl scratcher chain, but not really heavy compared to the ones on two man saws. In fact, this chain is rather narrow and quite light. It cuts rather slow and leaves very small chips, similar to a handsaw.


----------



## stihl sawing

Thanks for the pic and explanation of the chain. Guess it looks so big cause the links appears to higher or taller than i've seen(which isn't much).


----------



## euroford

a chilly day out at the bike trails (is it march or june?!??!), so amber stole my sweatshirt... then my toy...


----------



## JPP

My 441 and 260 when they are clean.
At this moment, they are both dirty as sin.
They'll get cleaned up before they get put away.


----------



## Country1

Very nice two saw plan.


----------



## heimannm

Roland,

The saws are always so cool, the grass is always so green, you have a lovely wife, the twins are well behaved, life must be pretty good in Belgium.

Mark


----------



## timberwolf

166's either you love them or you don't.


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

timberwolf said:


> 166's either you love them or you don't.



If that doesn't make your heart race, you obviously don't have a pulse.


----------



## parrisw

timberwolf said:


> 166's either you love them or you don't.



I'd love one of those!! Where are the vids!!


----------



## 2dogs

euroford said:


> a chilly day out at the bike trails (is it march or june?!??!), so amber stole my sweatshirt... then my toy...



While I generally don't like mountain bikers, (I have to repair the fences they cut), that is a great pic. Amber is holding the saw like it is a hot water bottle.


----------



## OhioGregg

My Pack of Poulans





My 385xp, He thinks hes the pack leader


----------



## Moss Man

Nice clean looking saws!


----------



## stihl sawing

OhioGregg said:


> My Pack of Poulans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 385xp, He thinks hes the pack leader


Nice pack of saws, I'm Green with envy. <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203DC.gif" border=0 ></a> The husky's a super nice one too.


----------



## Country1

Gregg, brother... You must be rich! Owning not only one, but two of the highly sought after *"Wild Things"*


----------



## OhioGregg

Country1 said:


> Gregg, brother... You must be rich! Owning not only one, but two of the highly sought after *"Wild Things"*



LOL, Yes alot of money in them honeys Only one is actually a Wild Thing, the other has the colors though. All of those saws were junk basket cases that I salvaged, except the 3400 on top and the 385xp, bought them new. I know, alot of you Stihl guys probably think there ALL still basket cases But they run great and cut alot of wood.

Gregg,


----------



## fredmc

OhioGregg said:


> LOL, Yes alot of money in them honeys Only one is actually a Wild Thing, the other has the colors though. All of those saws were junk basket cases that I salvaged, except the 3400 on top and the 385xp, bought them new. I know, alot of you Stihl guys probably think there ALL still basket cases But they run great and cut alot of wood.
> 
> Gregg,



You're better off not paying attention to those "Stihl guys". They like to smell each others farts so much they even have a special stihl club. I think they are more like "stihl sheep". Any way... kudos to you for owning non-stihls.
:greenchainsaw:


----------



## euroford

2dogs said:


> While I generally don't like mountain bikers, (I have to repair the fences they cut), that is a great pic. Amber is holding the saw like it is a hot water bottle.



Well, i gotta say i'd hate that too! we are a non-profit advocacy group, a chapter of the IMBA. We work to resolve land use issues so mountain bikers can enjoy the sport while being an asset to the community.

why don't you visit http://www.imba.com/ and see if you can contact a local chapter, chances are you and the local bikers can come to a mutually beneficial arrangement.


----------



## blsnelling

fredmc said:


> You're better off not paying attention to those "Stihl guys". They like to smell each others farts so much they even have a special stihl club. I think they are more like "stihl sheep". Any way... kudos to you for owning non-stihls.
> :greenchainsaw:



Why are you so against Stihl? I like all good chainsaws and Stihl has made a lot of them. I wouldn't own a Stihl homeowner saw and I've made it clear why. I'm not trying to pick a fight here, just curious why I always see you posting comments like this.


----------



## stihl sawing

I wasn't making fun of his saws anyway, I Liked all his saws. I own a three non stihls and would not make fun of nobodys saw. I've cut a lot of wood with a poulan saw. Don't know why he hates stihl so much.


----------



## belgian

heimannm said:


> Roland,
> 
> The saws are always so cool,


 That I agree with ya ! 



> the grass is always so green,



this is a rainy country, and I love my Kubota lawnmower....




> you have a lovely wife



I can't complain really, but beware, all women are the same ...



> the twins are well behaved



I can't complain either, but at their age, they become a handful 




> life must be pretty good in Belgium.



Life is good but it could still be a lot better :

- I got a tax bill this year that ruined my working appetite
- Two speeding tickets in the last week 
- the kids have high school exams this week, and my son has not really impressed me so far.
- we had elections this week that left us again with a bunch of useless politicians

but there still is plenty of BEER !!!!!! Life remains good.


----------



## fredmc

blsnelling said:


> Why are you so against Stihl? I like all good chainsaws and Stihl has made a lot of them. I wouldn't own a Stihl homeowner saw and I've made it clear why. I'm not trying to pick a fight here, just curious why I always see you posting comments like this.



Alright I'll lay off. I just don't see all of the fuss over their stuff. It costs more and it isn't any better. I'll "pauloh-gize"




..even though I don't like it....

-Fred


----------



## scotclayshooter

euroford said:


> a chilly day out at the bike trails (is it march or june?!??!), so amber stole my sweatshirt... then my toy...



Is she really really small or is that a big saw?
Sweatshirt or a tent!!!!!!


----------



## OhioGregg

fredmc said:


> You're better off not paying attention to those "Stihl guys". They like to smell each others farts so much they even have a special stihl club. I think they are more like "stihl sheep". Any way... kudos to you for owning non-stihls.
> :greenchainsaw:



fredmc, I'm not a Stihl hater, just don't own any, for whatever reason. I never owned a Husqvarna either, till last fall. I hear ya though, there are a few, not many, that kinda look down there noses at anything not made by Stihl. I remember when I first started reading these forums, before I finally joined in. I was searching Poulan stuff, and I remember somebody asking about a 3400 Poulan, The first response was " Don't bother, its a $100 POS sold at the big box stores!" That was it, from a Stihl head.Had no clue obviously to what it was. They never were a $100 saw to begin with, I think I paid dern close to $300 out the door, from a saw dealer, back in 1985. 
Oh, I must admit I am a member of the Poulan Lovers Group on here too, Only fart I smelled so far is my own! :greenchainsaw:

Gregg,


----------



## stihl sawing

OhioGregg said:


> fredmc, I'm not a Stihl hater, just don't own any, for whatever reason. I never owned a Husqvarna either, till last fall. I hear ya though, there are a few, not many, that kinda look down there noses at anything not made by Stihl. I remember when I first started reading these forums, before I finally joined in. I was searching Poulan stuff, and I remember somebody asking about a 3400 Poulan, The first response was " Don't bother, its a $100 POS sold at the big box stores!" That was it, from a Stihl head.Had no clue obviously to what it was. They never were a $100 saw to begin with, I think I paid dern close to $300 out the door, from a saw dealer, back in 1985.
> Oh, I must admit I am a member of the Poulan Lovers Group on here too, Only fart I smelled so far is my own! :greenchainsaw:
> 
> Gregg,


Yup, Me too. The cover pic is my saw. Also had to smell a few of my own............NOT GOOD <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203DF.gif" border=0 ></a>


----------



## OhioGregg

stihl sawing said:


> Yup, Me too. The cover pic is my saw. Also had to smell a few of my own............NOT GOOD <a href="http://www.sweetim.com/s.asp?im=gen&lpver=3&ref=11" target="_blank"><img src="http://cdn.content.sweetim.com/sim/cpie/emoticons/000203DF.gif" border=0 ></a>



Yes! and a fine lookin saw it is stihl sawing! I think some of the younger members that knock Poulan saws, is all they know is the newer low cost stuff they make nowdays. Its a shame they don't make pro style saws any more. Its like anything else, I suppose, you start out with something, ya get to know it and stick with it. Just like cars or trucks, motorcycles, or whatever. Then become kind of brand loyal. Maybe someday I will learn to speak a little German, My Sweedish ain't to good yet, but learning. 

Gregg,


----------



## stihl sawing

OhioGregg said:


> Yes! and a fine lookin saw it is stihl sawing! I think some of the younger members that knock Poulan saws, is all they know is the newer low cost stuff they make nowdays. Its a shame they don't make pro style saws any more. Its like anything else, I suppose, you start out with something, ya get to know it and stick with it. Just like cars or trucks, motorcycles, or whatever. Then become kind of brand loyal. Maybe someday I will learn to speak a little German, My Sweedish ain't to good yet, but learning.
> 
> Gregg,


The older poulans were great saws, I had a 3.7 like yours except mine was black and grey. that ole saw cut a lot of wood for many years. Probably wasn't a lot wrong with it when i got rid of it. It wouldn't start and i knew nothing about a saw then. Wish i still had it to fix up now or at least try.


----------



## parrisw

stihl sawing said:


> The older poulans were great saws, I had a 3.7 like yours except mine was black and grey. that ole saw cut a lot of wood for many years. Probably wasn't a lot wrong with it when i got rid of it. It wouldn't start and i knew nothing about a saw then. Wish i still had it to fix up now or at least try.



Ya, I agree too, the Poulans of that era RIPPED!!! My 5200 has got some BALLZZZZ


----------



## joe25DA

OhioGregg said:


> My Pack of Poulans
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My 385xp, He thinks hes the pack leader



very nice! I have a simalr collection, not as large tho! craftsman 3.7, poulan s25da, dayton 2.3, poulan 3700 (project saw) and a husky 365






<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw035.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw035.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws078.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws078.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## OhioGregg

I don't know Joe, That looks to be a very good collection ya got going there.
I just might have to try one of those 25 series saws before long. You should keep us posted over in the poulan group or thread on how your 3700 project is going. I think ModifiedMark has a new 3700 & 4000 projects started also.

Nice pics! Gregg,


----------



## Country1

OhioGregg said:


> LOL, Yes alot of money in them honeys Only one is actually a Wild Thing, the other has the colors though. All of those saws were junk basket cases that I salvaged, except the 3400 on top and the 385xp, bought them new. I know, alot of you Stihl guys probably think there ALL still basket cases But they run great and cut alot of wood.
> 
> Gregg,


Hey Gregg, just so you know (and I think you do) I was just pulling your leg on the Wild Thing post. 
You do have a nice collection of saws. I wanted to say that in the last post post, but it sounded sarcastic next to the Wild Thing coment..
I can remember back in the day, my two uncles both had Poulan Pro's of some type and they could really make the chips fly. I was only 9 or 10 at the time and was restricted to hatchet/kindling duty...
Wish I knew someone with a Wild Thing. I'd love to cut a few cookies with one, just so I could say I had....


----------



## OhioGregg

Country1 said:


> Hey Gregg, just so you know (and I think you do) I was just pulling your leg on the Wild Thing post.
> You do have a nice collection of saws. I wanted to say that in the last post post, but it sounded sarcastic next to the Wild Thing coment..
> I can remember back in the day, my two uncles both had Poulan Pro's of some type and they could really make the chips fly. I was only 9 or 10 at the time and was restricted to hatchet/kindling duty...
> Wish I knew someone with a Wild Thing. I'd love to cut a few cookies with one, just so I could say I had....



No problem Country1, Im not a lover of the Wild Thing, was just curious myself. They get bashed all the time. I didn't want to buy a new one, so got several real cheap, and try to make a running saw. Only expense in it was $25 for piston & ring. Oh, and a bar & chain, can use it on the other saw as well. There obviousley not in the same class as the older & bigger Poulans, but I think for a little use "home owner saw" it should be great. My sisters boy friend comes out here to cut wood, last couple of years, and thats all he has is a Wild Thing. LOL But let me tell ya, he has cut tons of wood with one, and big stuff too. So it can be done. To each his own I guess.

Gregg,


----------



## Moss Man

Not a photo, but close enough. Not a big log, but it is Beech:

<object width="425" height="344"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/8_o50F9YId4&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/8_o50F9YId4&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="425" height="344"></embed></object>


----------



## joe25DA

OhioGregg said:


> I don't know Joe, That looks to be a very good collection ya got going there.
> I just might have to try one of those 25 series saws before long. You should keep us posted over in the poulan group or thread on how your 3700 project is going. I think ModifiedMark has a new 3700 & 4000 projects started also.
> 
> Nice pics! Gregg,



thanks greg! I will be posting updates of the 3700 on the poulan forum as soon as i start on it, if thats even what it is theres no number on it. Right now im working on this old timer...by the way get a 25 series saw you wont regret it!
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw043.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw043.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## stihl sawing

Joe, This saw looks like it's had very little use. nice 3.7


----------



## Stihl Hyde

Dont have a pic of the 272


----------



## Stihlman441

*New MS880*

MS 880 50'' bar 3/8 .063 Carton A3EP full skip chain.


----------



## rngrchad

*My new to me Husky 2101xp*


----------



## mowoodchopper

fredmc said:


> You're better off not paying attention to those "Stihl guys". They like to smell each others farts so much they even have a special stihl club. I think they are more like "stihl sheep". Any way... kudos to you for owning non-stihls.
> :greenchainsaw:



LMAO


----------



## Steveo_supremo

Here's mine






026 and 371xp


----------



## hangnail




----------



## Moss Man

hangnail said:


>



I would like to try one of those after all the hype, if I could only convince a friend or neighbor to buy one...................

"Won't you be.........my ........neighbor?"
_*Mr. Rogers*_


----------



## Motodeficient

Moss Man said:


> I would like to try one of those after all the hype, if I could only convince a friend or neighbor to buy one...................
> 
> "Won't you be.........my ........neighbor?"
> _*Mr. Rogers*_



Come on over neighbor, I have a snellerized 361 you can try


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*Here's everybody*






From left to right: 2100CD, 288xp, 1-70, L65, 61 Rancher, 260 Pro (with a Farm Boss bar) Mac 2-10, 137e.


----------



## stone69er

what size bar do you have on the 61?
And how does it compare power wise to the rest of your saws?


----------



## got6ponies

*-new saw*





:jester:




_my 2 "small" saws


----------



## Steven B

Here's my collection, minus the 70E


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

stone69er said:


> what size bar do you have on the 61?
> And how does it compare power wise to the rest of your saws?



It has a 20" bar with Oregon 72 LPX full skip and power wise it is pretty good. I cut up a 24-26"-ish ash log with it and it did slow down some but it got the job done. However I am thinking of modding this saw in the future.


----------



## brncreeper

*084 fever*

Test fit looked good, 173dl on a 59" bar. Looks like the newly installed piston and h/o filter will come in handy now lolol.


----------



## heimannm

Griz - Got the 2-10 running?

Grant - Now what are you going to cut with that? And, can I come and watch?

Mark

O.K. this is a thread for photo's so have a look at this:

The McCulloch D-44 Series family, D-44, Super 44 (2), Super 44A


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

heimannm said:


> Griz - Got the 2-10 running?



No, sadly I do not yet. I still need to get an exact model/series id on it's carb. From what I've been told it is a McCulloch carb and that there were several different varents on 2-10's. It has 3 adjustments, Hi Mix, Lo Speed, Lo Mix. Are there any ways to id it (numbers, etc.) ? Here is a pic of the carb.


----------



## PB

Moss Man said:


> I would like to try one of those after all the hype, if I could only convince a friend or neighbor to buy one...................
> 
> "Won't you be.........my ........neighbor?"
> _*Mr. Rogers*_



I can tell you that it is a good saw. Worth the hype? No. Just a solid 60cc saw. Worth the money? In my opinion, no.


----------



## ShoerFast

361 @ 20" and a 660 with 36" (28" max-cut)


----------



## PB

That 361 sure doesn't look very big next to the 660, does it?


----------



## ShoerFast

Love the pictures Joe, there fantastic!  

I really like those old Daytons, they are built very well and will out cut a wild-thinggy any day of the week!

Yours looks in very near new condition, and if you really want to see how yours really cuts, turn that chain around and watch the chips fly!   (there is not one person that reads this that did not do that at least once?) 



joe25DA said:


> very nice! I have a simalr collection, not as large tho! craftsman 3.7, poulan s25da, dayton 2.3, poulan 3700 (project saw) and a husky 365
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw035.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw035.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw006.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw006.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
> <a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws078.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws078.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Dibbs




----------



## Dibbs




----------



## gmax

Nice photos Dibbs


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

Very nice saws Dibbs.:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:


----------



## leeha

Great lookin saws Dibbs.
Gotta love them CT's
I'm still waiting to find the first 
style then i will have all 3.


Lee


----------



## Dibbs

gmax said:


> Nice photos Dibbs





Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Very nice saws Dibbs.:biggrinbounce2::biggrinbounce2:





leeha said:


> Great lookin saws Dibbs.
> Gotta love them CT's
> I'm still waiting to find the first
> style then i will have all 3.
> 
> 
> Lee



Thanks, I don't have many saws, but, I'm proud of those two!


----------



## RandyMac

*Mono SL 146*

From 1964, 85cc, 21 pounds. Anyone else have an SL series Mono?


----------



## stihl sawing

Randy, That big Mono will put some arms on ya after a few days running i bet.


----------



## joe25DA

ShoerFast said:


> Love the pictures Joe, there fantastic!
> 
> I really like those old Daytons, they are built very well and will out cut a wild-thinggy any day of the week!
> 
> Yours looks in very near new condition, and if you really want to see how yours really cuts, turn that chain around and watch the chips fly!   (there is not one person that reads this that did not do that at least once?)



yeah yeah I heard that about the chain! I bought the saw like that, the guy said it didnt cut good at all....so I got rid of his "junk saw for $10, (tag was still on) and I hadnt put it on right, i can promise you its on right now!
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw082.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw082.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## joe25DA

re-built 031 180psi!
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw061.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw061.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw060.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw060.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
dayton i just got
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw088.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw088.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
Homelite SXL "old blue", Shindaiwa 345, Craftsman 3.7
<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saw055.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saw055.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## RandyMac

*051 and Super 250*

Neither chainsaw dripped a drop of bar oil, until they were both on the bench. Some sort of pissin' contest, I'm guessin', the Mac was ahead, but the Stihl held it's own.


----------



## Evan

i have big wood syndrome




026 is in the pic to.

372 fell this tree. i didnt measure this tree but its well over the 28" 372 bar, this pick is bucked about 10-15ft from the base of the tree.


no its not gay if the bars touch, its the only way i could get them both to stay on the log


----------



## parrisw

Evan said:


> i have big wood syndrome
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 026 is in the pic to.
> 
> 372 fell this tree. i didnt measure this true but its well over the 28" 372 bar, this pick is bucked about 10-15ft from the base of the tree.



Nice work, I think the biggest three I bucked up was a 40" doug fir.


----------



## Brownpot Deaton

hey evan...

was looking at your picture. got a question.

is it gay if your bars touch???



















couldn't resist...

question? how do you copy a post into a post?


----------



## brownie525




----------



## brncreeper

*084 fever*



heimannm said:


> Griz - Got the 2-10 running?
> 
> Grant - Now what are you going to cut with that? And, can I come and watch?
> 
> Mark


Did this one today after work with the 41 inch. This was one of those jobs where someone started out with a little saw and then gave up. You can see all the cuts someone made but never got it separated. After the flush cut I bucked the rest of it out.


----------



## dave k

Just a couple of pics of some of the gang. Im keeping an eye out for a 056 Magnum to keep the Super company ! The 045 and 056 are not that common 
here in Ireland. The 032 has good cutting ability for it's size and the 050 runs like it's new.


----------



## AKDriveSprocket

Looks like Stihls are ahead by one.But the Huskys got them against the wall.


----------



## Birdhunter1

L-R: Allis Chalmers 75A, Stihl 029 Super, Stihl 024 AV, Poulan Super 250. I do not know anything other than who previously owned the AC and Poulan saws.I do know he died 16 years ago and they probably haven't been run since then, but I would bet anything I own that the fuel was always properly mixed and the cylinder and piston are good, chain is still sharp on the AC.






I figure the $150 dollars (minus bar and chain) in this one was worth it. It had an 18" bar on it when I got it, that now sits on my 029, but I wanted a 16" on this one (it will also fit my 029)


----------



## gregz

heres my new lineup
026 ms460 056 magII 066 ms660 and the fs250 trimmer


----------



## power st serv

My first saw, given to me by my brother, who got it from our father for Christmas circa 1986.

<a href="http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2187121480094514877YfzYfK"><img src="http://thumb17.webshots.net/t/66/666/1/21/48/2187121480094514877YfzYfK_th.jpg" alt="IMG_1761"></a>

This is my new Husqvarna:

<a href="http://home-and-garden.webshots.com/photo/2497234560094514877LAtajb"><img src="http://thumb17.webshots.net/t/66/666/2/34/56/2497234560094514877LAtajb_th.jpg" alt="IMG_1757"></a>


----------



## gmax

This is my 1988 Alpina 0-70S, I bought it a month ago with no compression, the rings were stuck in the grooves , I've replaced the rings now it runs very nice.
It's the only chainsaw I've seen with an auto chain tensioner.


----------



## PB

How does the chain tensioner work? My future FIL has an older large Alpina, need to take a look at it. 


Nice saw!


----------



## gmax

PlantBiologist said:


> How does the chain tensioner work? My future FIL has an older large Alpina, need to take a look at it.
> 
> 
> Nice saw!



The chain tensioner is spring loaded,


----------



## PB

Thanks for the picture, it certainly looks like a good idea. Wonder why it didn't catch on?


----------



## gmax

No idea, It seems to work pretty well, although if it ever broke finding another would be difficult, parts are scarce neither GB or Oregon list sprockets for this Alpina.


----------



## Moss Man

gregz said:


> heres my new lineup
> 026 ms460 056 magII 066 ms660 and the fs250 trimmer



Wait a minute, there are no chain saws in that photo? 

Just kidding ya man!!


----------



## HimWill

gmax said:


> The chain tensioner is spring loaded,



When you were tearing down the saw,were you aware of that feature,or did it "jump out" and surprise you?How do you re-assemble it,is it open to the front to allow you to push the tensioner back to engage the hole in the bar or do you just have to "fight it back in place".
Another nice saw by the way,you seem to turn up some very interesting models.


----------



## PB

gmax said:


> No idea, It seems to work pretty well, although if it ever broke finding another would be difficult, parts are scarce neither GB or Oregon list sprockets for this Alpina.



Are the dimensions 3 1/4" outside diameter? I have a listing for an 0-70 that takes the same as a CP-70, A70, A90. It is from the same place that I sent you the link before. They sold Alpina's under their own name (Pro Cut) for a while. If you need more stuff, I could definitely ship it to Aussie land for you.


----------



## knockbill

Birdhunter1 said:


> L-R: Allis Chalmers 75A, Stihl 029 Super, Stihl 024 AV, Poulan Super 250. I do not know anything other than who previously owned the AC and Poulan saws.I do know he died 16 years ago and they probably haven't been run since then, but I would bet anything I own that the fuel was always properly mixed and the cylinder and piston are good, chain is still sharp on the AC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I figure the $150 dollars (minus bar and chain) in this one was worth it. It had an 18" bar on it when I got it, that now sits on my 029, but I wanted a 16" on this one (it will also fit my 029)



the poulan is an S25D,, not 250... great saw,, lots of info on them....


----------



## gmax

PlantBiologist said:


> Are the dimensions 3 1/4" outside diameter? I have a listing for an 0-70 that takes the same as a CP-70, A70, A90. It is from the same place that I sent you the link before. They sold Alpina's under their own name (Pro Cut) for a while. If you need more stuff, I could definitely ship it to Aussie land for you.



Yes it's 3 1/4" outside diameter, I'm going to see a dealer who used to sell Alpina tomorrow , if I cant get one I'll take you up on your kind offer, thanks


----------



## gmax

HimWill said:


> When you were tearing down the saw,were you aware of that feature,or did it "jump out" and surprise you?How do you re-assemble it,is it open to the front to allow you to push the tensioner back to engage the hole in the bar or do you just have to "fight it back in place".
> Another nice saw by the way,you seem to turn up some very interesting models.



I knew about the auto tensioner, it's open on the front with a shaft that you move to align the hole in the bar.


----------



## Guarddog1

*My 394 all done*

Here are some pics of my 394 all done I love flames on anything plus I think it makes it cut better LOL.


----------



## FATGUY

Am I correct in assuming that all you have to do to tighten a loose chain is loosen the bar nuts, tip the bar up, and re-tighten?


----------



## gmax

FATGUY said:


> Am I correct in assuming that all you have to do to tighten a loose chain is loosen the bar nuts, tip the bar up, and re-tighten?



Yes that's all you have to do.


----------



## stinkbait

*McCulloch 5-10G*

Here are some pictures of my 5-10G that I took last night. I put the 33" bar from my 1-60 on it with 1/2" chain. The biggest piece of wood I had was about 12"-14".








I put one of the chips on top of the gas tank so that yall could see how big they were. Who ever sharpened that chain did well.












You can see some videos of the saw at my original 5-10G thread.


----------



## gmax

Looks good, very nice condition for such an old mac.


----------



## blsnelling

Guarddog1 said:


> Here are some pics of my 394 all done I love flames on anything plus I think it makes it cut better LOL.



Very nice. Mine will never look that good


----------



## Deadwood Kid

*My work saw.*

this is my 361. bought the same year it came out and been put threw the test of 100+ degree summers and rainy\snowy winters without ever quitting. 
as you can see, it was not babied.














http://img407.imageshack.us/i/jessicascamera.jpg/
http://img300.imageshack.us/i/jessicascamera104.jpg/
http://img376.imageshack.us/i/jessicascamera105.jpg/

edit: posted both url and img because all i can see is red x's. not sure about other people tho.


----------



## leeha

Good lookin 5-10G you got there Stinkbait.
Very clean. How do you think it would do
in a 30 inch piece of wood?


Lee


----------



## RandyMac

30" clean wood? I was thinking of a 60" Doug Fir snag.

That chip is a bit thin, drop the rackers a tad, just a polish job.


----------



## gmax

Jonsereds XD


----------



## Guarddog1

Holy crap is that a Briggs and Stratton never saw one of those but definitely neat looking.


----------



## gmax

Guarddog1 said:


> Holy crap is that a Briggs and Stratton never saw one of those but definitely neat looking.



Briggs and Stratton! :monkey:

http://www.acresinternet.com/cscc.n...95afb830c2b2743988256b430019c04a?OpenDocument


----------



## HimWill

Another beauty Wayne,how does it run?Which pitch chain is on the XD,looks like the 1/2" but I really can't be certain from the picture.


----------



## gmax

HimWill said:


> Another beauty Wayne,how does it run?Which pitch chain is on the XD,looks like the 1/2" but I really can't be certain from the picture.



It has good compression & spark, I haven't tried starting it, the chain is 1/2".


----------



## HimWill

Looking over the specs on Acres site,it seems to be an unusual saw.Rotary valve intake,injector carb that's all Greek to me.Can you explain some of that for us?What's different about it in other words?


----------



## gmax

HimWill said:


> Looking over the specs on Acres site,it seems to be an unusual saw.Rotary valve intake,injector carb that's all Greek to me.Can you explain some of that for us?What's different about it in other words?



It's all Greek to me as well ,


----------



## Tzed250

HimWill said:


> Looking over the specs on Acres site,it seems to be an unusual saw.Rotary valve intake,injector carb that's all Greek to me.Can you explain some of that for us?What's different about it in other words?



A rotary valve intake uses a disk or shaft to close and open the intake port. Rotary valve engines can be made to run very strong due to the fact that the intake timing can be set independent of the piston.


----------



## belgian

I was invited today by the belgian forestry society to run some oldies as entertainment during their yearly seminar, not far from my place. They will host the timbersports competition also tomorrow, so I could use their facility to put some saws to test.

Me and my son ran :

a two man Stihl KS43 that cut really great
a two man Baker & Polling 250 cc. Cut well too, but the chain was not sharp enough.
Stihl contra 
Mac SP125S

Here's me running the mac


----------



## FATGUY

*mini gtg*

posted this pic in another thread but I think it'd fit in here. Nice contrast between old and new saws! These belong to my BIL, Andyshine77 and Rms61moparman and myself.


----------



## slowp

*Twinkle in the Daisies*


----------



## Gypo Logger

Great pics, here's one I smashed with a tree that was worth at least what the saw was worth. 362 KD.
John


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yukonsawman said:


> Great pics, here's one I smashed with a tree that was worth at least what the saw was worth. 362 KD.
> John



Man it sure mashed it. hope it didn't get you.


----------



## Gypo Logger

supercabs78 said:


> Man it sure mashed it. hope it didn't get you.



I was ok, was falling timber in the wind and this one went wrong. Pay your money, take your chances.
John


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Yukonsawman said:


> I was ok, was falling timber in the wind and this one went wrong. Pay your money, take your chances.
> John



I havn't mashed a saw but have left a new 361 as I ran, in it's first cut. big oak twisted and went the wrong way. I had wrote that saw off, the tree landed right beside the saw.


----------



## brncreeper

Makin' $$$ with the Stihls today.


----------



## Moss Man

brncreeper said:


> Makin' $$$ with the Stihls today.



What size is that larged Stihl saw?

For a smaller stump grinder, that thing means business!


----------



## brncreeper

Moss Man said:


> What size is that larged Stihl saw?
> 
> For a smaller stump grinder, that thing means business!



Stock 084 with a 41 inch bar, need the extra reach for flush cuts. For backup a stock MS660 with a 25" bar. 

11hp Dosko gets the job done, I keep the 8 carbides really sharp.


----------



## WesternSaw

hello brncreeper
How old is that stump grinder? I take it that's a Honda motor on there,am I right?
Lawrence


----------



## brncreeper

Don't know how old it is, I bought it second hand at a pawn shop for $600. Put a new engine (Honda) on it, welded up the cracked frame, installed tail lights, and built a tow hitch. The hitch works well, I can pull it down the Interstate @70 mph. I noticed the Gates V-belt is cracked, I should replace someday before it breaks on me. The carbides are fairly easy to sharpen, I keep three extra sets handy. They have the same stump grinder at Bailey's under the name ENDURA, the new ones are big $$$$.


----------



## J.Walker

brncreeper said:


> Makin' $$$ with the Stihls today.




Nice equipment brncreeper!
So when you sell a grinding job do you remove the grinding and add top soil? Or is the cleanup done by the customer? Whats the cost of those two stumps?


----------



## brncreeper

Thanks. I normally don't do the cleanup, this job w/o cleanup for two stumps was $140. Took about 4 hours and 2 gallons of gas to complete. Normally they are smaller stumps which take less time. The round kerf chains work the best for stump cutting.


----------



## WidowMaker

brncreeper said:


> Don't know how old it is, I bought it second hand at a pawn shop for $600. Put a new engine (Honda) on it, welded up the cracked frame, installed tail lights, and built a tow hitch. The hitch works well, I can pull it down the Interstate @70 mph. I noticed the Gates V-belt is cracked, I should replace someday before it breaks on me. The carbides are fairly easy to sharpen, I keep three extra sets handy. They have the same stump grinder at Bailey's under the name ENDURA, the new ones are big $$$$.



====

Your kidding, right????:jawdrop:


----------



## brncreeper

WidowMaker said:


> ====
> 
> Your kidding, right????:jawdrop:



hehe, nope.


----------



## Bowtie

brncreeper said:


> Thanks. I normally don't do the cleanup, this job w/o cleanup for two stumps was $140. Took about 4 hours and 2 gallons of gas to complete. Normally they are smaller stumps which take less time. The round kerf chains work the best for stump cutting.



How deep do you grind stumps typically? I used a big articulating Vermeer stump grinder on my 50" Piss Elm, and ground it 8" under, and added topsoil. Just wondered what was normal, or rule of thumb.


----------



## brncreeper

Bowtie said:


> How deep do you grind stumps typically? I used a big articulating Vermeer stump grinder on my 50" Piss Elm, and ground it 8" under, and added topsoil. Just wondered what was normal, or rule of thumb.


On the smaller ones I can get em pretty deep, 10 inches or so. On a big stump it usually goes 4” bellow grade. I’ve got a 14” wheel though. 
Those bigger machines like yours are awesome, some are even remote control. Mine’s a tinker toy, I just do it on the side.


----------



## Moss Man




----------



## slowp

*Christmas in July*

There was humor on the landing. The crew declared it to be Christmas in July and hung this (now dried up) swag on the yarder. Note the pretty blue striped flagging used. The saw, which I am not familiar with so don't know it's name, was placed there by the chaser to make the photo more interesting. It is a good example of a landing saw. The yarder is a Madill, 071.


----------



## dave k

I thought I might terrify this spruce by putting this little lot at the base ! And encourage the little stihl's to grow into 090's !


----------



## 2000ssm6

We decided to tear our old wood building down in favor of a metal unit to get some more storage space. While the metal building was being drawn up, I took out all the trees behind the area incase of a blowdown and some looked dead anyway. The first pic shows the biggest cherry I've ever seen, around 30-34" at the stump, with the 460 wearing a lovely 32" reduced weight. Used the 026 for the small stuff but have some more to clean up as you can see. 

That field behind our wood line is half planted with sunflowers that you can't see. I can walk about 100 steps out of my back door and shoot doves all day long in another month when the season comes in. I also got some hellacious poison oak rashes out of that brush that lasted 3 weeks. That stuff is brutal!


----------



## belgian

Hey 2K, nice pics and huskybana saws....oppppsss I meant Stihls....

as a matter of fact, I pulled out the MS660 today to help a neighbour clear his building site which had 2 huge oaks 30" dbh brought down by a backhoe. 

no pics though.... now I know why Ultra likes those 660's;...


----------



## GrizzlyAdams86

*The elm and the 288 and a McCulloch 10-10*

Here's the 288xp and the 30" elm dad fell with it today:






And the latest saw to follow me home (for free), a Mac 10-10 Pro Automatic:


















The id tag below the carb says:
McCulloch Corp USA
Mod. 60013U
Serial 12-28494

The carb has SDC 8-75 37A stamped on it. I'm going to see if I can get her back to the land of moving parts again.


----------



## splitpost

seeing those mccullochs brings back memories ,dad has 2 not sure wot the small one is but has a promac 800 in mint condition got it new back in the eighties.does anyone know what cc the engine is and horsepower?:greenchainsaw:


----------



## 2000ssm6

belgian said:


> Hey 2K, nice pics and huskybana saws....oppppsss I meant Stihls....
> 
> as a matter of fact, I pulled out the MS660 today to help a neighbour clear his building site which had 2 huge oaks 30" dbh brought down by a backhoe.
> 
> no pics though.... now I know why Ultra likes those 660's;...



LOL

And yup, those 660s are bad A.


----------



## Meadow Beaver

Guarddog1 said:


> Here are some pics of my 394 all done I love flames on anything plus I think it makes it cut better LOL.



I didn't know they made the silver clutch cover for a 394/395.


----------



## parrisw

MMFaller39 said:


> I didn't know they made the silver clutch cover for a 394/395.



They don't.


----------



## joe25DA

Moss Man said:


>



I hope you put that saw in the old saws that look new thread!


----------



## MCW

Cutting up a River Redgum for firewood on the weekend. Mate using his 880, I was using my 3120XP. Stump about 48" odd where cut. There was a lot of firewood here! I decided to put the 5100-S up for a photo for the hell of it.
I'm still blowing out red/brown snot 2 days later from the dust


----------



## gmax

MCW said:


> Cutting up a River Redgum for firewood on the weekend. Mate using his 880, I was using my 3120XP. Stump about 48" odd where cut. There was a lot of firewood here! I decided to put the 5100-S up for a photo for the hell of it.
> I'm still blowing out red/brown snot 2 days later from the dust



Someone is going to have some decent firewood from that lot.


----------



## AUSSIE1




----------



## AUSSIE1

MCW said:


> Cutting up a River Redgum for firewood on the weekend. Mate using his 880, I was using my 3120XP. Stump about 48" odd where cut. There was a lot of firewood here! I decided to put the 5100-S up for a photo for the hell of it.
> I'm still blowing out red/brown snot 2 days later from the dust



Yeah that fine dust is getting past my filters on the saws which I'll have to look into.


----------



## MCW

Use filter oil mate. It solved all of my problems but the filters do get dirtier faster.


----------



## heimannm

*McCulloch 55*

My latest e-Bay acquisition. Seller described it as "Super 250?" so I contacted them asking about numbers stamped on the bottom. Turned out to be a 55 that looked to be in good condition.

The saw arrived this past week, looked pretty clean overall. I pulled the plug to check for spark, fat, blue, and snappy. I put the compression guage on it, 180 PSI. Now I thought all along those stories were made up. Look in the tank, looks clean and smells O.K. I pulled the cover and air filter and saw what looked to be a carburetor needle, high speed needle was not in place so I put it in and backed it off about 1-1/2 turns. A little prime in the carburetor and it fired off on the first pull. Pour fuel in the tank, a little more prime, and not only does it run, it will restart warm, starts cold in a few pulls, and idles like a champ. I even got a chance to put it into some big logs on Saturday and this saw will really cut, even with the 9/16" chain that I haven't touched yet.

Mark


----------



## gmax

It looks good, how many different model macs do you have now?


----------



## parrisw

heimannm said:


> My latest e-Bay acquisition. Seller described it as "Super 250?" so I contacted them asking about numbers stamped on the bottom. Turned out to be a 55 that looked to be in good condition.
> 
> The saw arrived this past week, looked pretty clean overall. I pulled the plug to check for spark, fat, blue, and snappy. I put the compression guage on it, 180 PSI. Now I thought all along those stories were made up. Look in the tank, looks clean and smells O.K. I pulled the cover and air filter and saw what looked to be a carburetor needle, high speed needle was not in place so I put it in and backed it off about 1-1/2 turns. A little prime in the carburetor and it fired off on the first pull. Pour fuel in the tank, a little more prime, and not only does it run, it will restart warm, starts cold in a few pulls, and idles like a champ. I even got a chance to put it into some big logs on Saturday and this saw will really cut, even with the 9/16" chain that I haven't touched yet.
> 
> Mark




Even your bench's are yellow Mark!!


----------



## AUSSIE1

MCW said:


> Use filter oil mate. It solved all of my problems but the filters do get dirtier faster.



Thanks for the tip Matt.


----------



## MCW

AUSSIE1 said:


> Thanks for the tip Matt.



Yeah Rick (tdirick) is using it as well and neither of us have had issues with garbage getting through the filter since. I just bought some aerosol gear from a Motorcross store. Not cheap ($25 odd) but will last me for years. Don't use too much either - saw will smoke and fart too much till it clears itself


----------



## AUSSIE1

MCW said:


> Yeah Rick (tdirick) is using it as well and neither of us have had issues with garbage getting through the filter since. I just bought some aerosol gear from a Motorcross store. Not cheap ($25 odd) but will last me for years. Don't use too much either - saw will smoke and fart too much till it clears itself



Yeah I've got some on the shelf from when I had the KTM.
I thought it was getting past between the filter and manifold, but no.
Another idea I might try is an oiled foam sleeve.

Ta.

Nice bit of redgum by the way. Is it pulling any moisture out of the river?


----------



## MCW

AUSSIE1 said:


> Yeah I've got some on the shelf from when I had the KTM.
> I thought it was getting past between the filter and manifold, but no.
> Another idea I might try is an oiled foam sleeve.
> 
> Ta.
> 
> Nice bit of redgum by the way. Is it pulling any moisture out of the river?



Yeah a lot of people on this forum have wrongly assumed, and continue to assume, that the dust is getting around the filter :censored: This is not the case at all. It is going straight through the filter material itself. Stihl, Husky, Dolmar etc etc have all been doing it when the environment is dry and dusty in conditions that many other parts of the world are unfamiliar with.

The mate in the photos has the extreme filter setup from Stihl (under warranty) and has stretched a stocking over the foam filter so it's easier to remove the larger particles in one hit. My 3120XP did probably 40% of the cutting his 880 did and my filter was filthy but had a fair bit of cutting left in it. Nothing looked like it had gotten past my oiled 3120 filter. I think the standard 3120XP filter (oiled) would well and truly match the (expensive unless under warranty) Extreme Filter setup from Stihl for their 880.

Yeah that Redgum had a good amount of wood in it mate. It had been dead for a while. Not sure why though - water would not have been an issue and the trunk section was unaffected by Termites etc. I think saline ground water knocked it off as there was a citrus orchard nearby where excessive irrigation in the past may have been leaching salts past its rootzone towards the river. This was quite common before irrigation restrictions. A lot of beautiful old gums have been dying and suffering along the Murray River due to a lack of floodwater across the floodplains over the last decade or so.

Matt


----------



## heimannm

gmax said:


> It looks good, how many different model macs do you have now?



gmax - I only list my running saws in the signature line, I do have a few more in waiting.

My long term goal is one of every one man saw from 1948 through the SP models, roughly 30 years worth. I figure I am about 1/3 of the way so far...

parrisw - just sunlight reflecting off all the saws sitting around. I keep the red and orange ones high on a shelf so they don't show so much. There's another small saw up there keeping the Homelites company these days...

Mark


----------



## parrisw

heimannm said:


> parrisw - just sunlight reflecting off all the saws sitting around. I keep the red and orange ones high on a shelf so they don't show so much. There's another small saw up there keeping the Homelites company these days...
> 
> Mark



ha ha, oh I see. I guess there is just a lot of yellow going on in your pics. Very cool saws though. I guess sometime I should get my 250 going, i had it running once, just from new gas, and pulling my guts out, then it wouldn't start again. I figure at least a carb rebuild may help.


----------



## bigblocksanger

First post hope the picture worked, not real good with these things.


----------



## valekbrothers

bigblocksanger said:


> First post hope the picture worked, not real good with these things.



Man,,, you been lurking in here a long time.....:hmm3grin2orange:

But, never the less, I see the CAD bug has already gotten you even without posting.

A VARY late "Welcome to AS"


----------



## bigblocksanger

Thanks, the picture down sizing im not good at.


----------



## gmax

The photo is to small try resizing it to 800 X 600.


----------



## bigblocksanger

maybe that works


----------



## bigblocksanger

Here's another


----------



## bigblocksanger

Sorry guys for such bad pictures, I'll get it down some day. I have been on here for a while but never posted.


----------



## valekbrothers

*Update*

Here is an older picture of our collection:







We finally picked up a new bar the the 3120 is a little more practical without swapping the bar on the 394. We have a 32" on the 394 and now the 3120 is sporting a shiny new 42".






I can't wait to bury this thing into some real wood...........


----------



## stihl sawing

Here's my saws. haven't gotten around to the cleanup of the 045 yet, Did get a handguard for it just hadn't put it on yet. Took a while to clean em up for the photos.lol






The other bunch.


----------



## joe25DA

*poulans*

<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws113.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws113.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/?action=view&current=saws114.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i729.photobucket.com/albums/ww294/joe25da/saws114.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Nice looking saws!


----------



## Moss Man




----------



## Moss Man




----------



## demographic

This is our Border Collie, asleep in the bar guard of the 038 that I got given by a bloke I sometimes work for.


----------



## motoroilmccall

Few pics of the 7901 after a week of cutting hemlock.


----------



## WidowMaker

Here most of the herd
2 440's
1 460
3 056's, a Mag a Super(not pictured), an a AV
1- 064
1 660
an 029, 039 
1 038 Mag
1 028
1 XL automatic


----------



## stihl sawing

And a nice herd it is.


----------



## scotclayshooter

Hi Scott nice GUARD dog lol


----------



## demographic

scotclayshooter said:


> Hi Scott nice GUARD dog lol



Not so sure about the "guard" bit. I wouldn't have thought the bar guard would be comfortable enough for my dog to sleep on but it seems it was.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Here is a pic of most of my 60cc herd. I just got the 038 super going today lots of new parts under that ugly work saw.


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

stihl sawing said:


> And a nice herd it is.



Nice group of Stihls SS.

I have a lot of different saws but when it comes to money making
work it all stihls for us.


----------



## stihl sawing

Mr. Bow Saw said:


> Nice group of Stihls SS.
> 
> I have a lot of different saws but when it comes to money making
> work it all stihls for us.


Ihose aren't mine they're widowmakers. I just posted his pic for him. Wish they were mine.lol


----------



## madhatte

Here's my two favorite work saws:

MS361 with 3/4 wrap and big cover/dawgs: 






036 PRO (the numbers are "80085". Imagine you're in seventh grade and playing with a calculator. Figure it out):


----------



## parrisw

madhatte said:


> the numbers are "80085". Imagine you're in seventh grade and playing with a calculator. Figure it out):



boobs


----------



## AUSSIE1

parrisw said:


> boobs



"Boobs" Fairdinkum, I thought I was bad!


----------



## madhatte

We has winners!


----------



## AUSSIE1

madhatte said:


> We has winners!



Parris got the "booby" prize.


----------



## timberwolf

Couple pipes been working on. Also a video of the 026 on Gas.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7SlEgtEu0cU


----------



## leeha

Nice work on them pipes Timberwolf.
The saw sounded sweet too.


Lee


----------



## gekko

was out in the woods today
the tree was around 18" dia.










35 minutes later




what we used:


----------



## danrclem

Pics of my 346XP with a non-cat muffler installed. I got it two days ago.

<a href="http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff93/danrclem/?action=view&current=IMG_0424.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff93/danrclem/IMG_0424.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>

<a href="http://s236.photobucket.com/albums/ff93/danrclem/?action=view&current=IMG_0423.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i236.photobucket.com/albums/ff93/danrclem/IMG_0423.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Looks real good.


----------



## nikocker

*Sweet.*

Now go get it dirty!

Al


----------



## chargrille

*6 months after joining the site.....*

6 months after joining the site!

CAD.....

will post close ups on request



View attachment 105801


View attachment 105802


View attachment 105803


View attachment 105804


View attachment 105805


----------



## stihl sawing

chargrille said:


> 6 months after joining the site!
> 
> CAD.....
> 
> will post close ups on request
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 105801
> 
> 
> View attachment 105802
> 
> 
> View attachment 105803
> 
> 
> View attachment 105804
> 
> 
> View attachment 105805


Nice saws, are you saying before joining the site you didn't have a saw. If so you've been a buying like crazy.lol


----------



## chargrille

Nice saws, are you saying before joining the site you didn't have a saw. If so you've been a buying like crazy.lol 


I started with a 2 saw setup, 038m2 and GMC 37cc!

Now I think the total is 63, but in all fairness, this site has also turned me into a chainsaw refurbisher and fixer. I buy non-runners on ebad, and sell on.

Anyvody in oz want to sell me non-runners?!

thanks for looking


----------



## Metals406

chargrille said:


> Nice saws, are you saying before joining the site you didn't have a saw. If so you've been a buying like crazy.lol
> 
> 
> I started with a 2 saw setup, 038m2 and GMC 37cc!
> 
> Now I think the total is 63, but in all fairness, this site has also turned me into a chainsaw refurbisher and fixer. I buy non-runners on ebad, and sell on.
> 
> Anyvody in oz want to sell me non-runners?!
> 
> thanks for looking



Man, you got bit by CAD hard! LOL

Nice lineup BTW.


----------



## reel_story

*Garage Sale/Auction Starter Collection*

I like variety so as long as I don't need them to make me any money I am going to avoid the Stihl's and Jonesred's for now. Anyone know what years the Craftsman 3.7 (Roper) and the Remington Mighty Mite would have been made?

The Craftsman and Poulan run great!! The Remington runs but needs some carb work. It smokes like crazy and doesn't have much power. I think the clutch may be slipping some also.

I bought the Craftsman at an auction for $12 and it ran. Then I bought it a parts saw, new chain and a couple of sprockets. Total $79

The Poulan I bought at a garage sale for $25 and it needed a new chain.

The Remington was given to me by my wife's grandpa.

Cool Thread!! 
Need some more variety though come on folks lets see some odd stuff!!

Ryan


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Some of my saws in a bucket.


----------



## sefh3

supercabs78 said:


> Some of my saws in a bucket.



How big a bar are U runnin on that 056?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

sefh3 said:


> How big a bar are U runnin on that 056?



36" with skip on a Mag II. The bar is shot I need a new one just dreading it for a while.


----------



## Andyshine77

Nice set of saws.


----------



## Work Saw Collector

Thanks One of these days I need to do a new photo of all of them. It takes time to round them up, they are in a few of the farm trucks and shop.


----------



## sefh3

I see you have a project 056 also. What's wrong with that?


----------



## Work Saw Collector

P and C and no spark, the little pin that holds the rings from turning came out of the piston and destroyed P and C.


----------



## LipDawg

Here's mine


----------



## 7hpjim

*The Pack*

This one Started it all,
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2524/4196278464_8b0cdd3719_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2655/4196278008_a0f08fb645_b.jpg
then I realized that I needed a bigger saw, the 365 came first and the 372 is a Christmas present to me,
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2728/4195519043_31e53413a0_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2504/4196275754_52389d9125_b.jpg
then a co-worker offered a scored 394 to me for 50.00 and I got it running now thanks to chainsawer.com,
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2652/4195520513_2b709bd48e_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2767/4195520081_46ae5e43c1_b.jpg
then CAD set in and I got this one as a parts saw, now it's back to cut wood!
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2494/4195519791_656d511952_b.jpg
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2619/4196276620_1159cd3b17_b.jpg
I would really like to get the sticker for the last saw, its a 181se.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

Here's mine with my new Pioneer.


----------



## Moss Man

^^^^^^^^^^^^^^You have a real diverse collection there, very nice.


----------



## stihl sawing

What is the white saw in the middle, Nice collection you have too.


----------



## AKDriveSprocket

Looks like a ECHO.


----------



## TommySaw

My 365


----------



## stihl sawing

AKDriveSprocket said:


> Looks like a ECHO.


Yeah it does look like one. Didn't think of an echo.


----------



## WesternSaw

*pastryguy*

Nice collection you have on the go.I like the look of that white saw in the middle.Is it an Echo Echo Echo........LOL!
Lawrence


----------



## stihl sawing

It's got some mighty big dogs on it for an Echo.


----------



## AKDriveSprocket

Nice clean looking 365. I have a 365 Special that I`m yet to use.


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

petesoldsaw said:


> Nice collection you have on the go.I like the look of that white saw in the middle.Is it an Echo Echo Echo........LOL!
> Lawrence



Thanks Lawrence and everyone else. That's my Echo CS670 that was done by Dean, who did a fantastic job on it. The spike is the outer spike off my 660. The stock one was weak. I think most people would be pleasantly surprised to run that saw.


----------



## asplundhranger

*here is some of my saws*

660,460,david bradley


----------



## pioneerguy600

pastryguyhawaii said:


> Here's mine with my new Pioneer.
> 
> You have a nice collection started there Jeff, I have seen that Pioneer some place before.
> Pioneerguy600


----------



## pastryguyhawaii

pioneerguy600 said:


> pastryguyhawaii said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here's mine with my new Pioneer.
> 
> You have a nice collection started there Jeff, I have seen that Pioneer some place before.
> Pioneerguy600
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jerry. He was asking if some of his friends from Canada could come visit .
Click to expand...


----------



## nikocker

My 346 and 435 after a day thinning some maples.

Al


----------



## pioneerguy600

pastryguyhawaii said:


> pioneerguy600 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jerry. He was asking if some of his friends from Canada could come visit .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am sure it could be worked out, it has a lot of relatives over here.
> Pioneerguy600
Click to expand...


----------



## splitpost

*my saws*


----------



## stihl sawing

Nice saws splitpost.


----------



## unclemoustache

New saw with a few of my helpers.


----------



## stihlboy




----------



## 056 kid

Youll never see a tree big enough to bury that bar haha.


----------



## bcorradi

Looks like he already nicked that one candy cane...it has a heck of a lean to it.


----------



## stihlboy

056 kid said:


> Youll never see a tree big enough to bury that bar haha.



already have


----------



## stihlboy

bcorradi said:


> Looks like he already nicked that one candy cane...it has a heck of a lean to it.



16 foot wide driveway and they still hit them


----------



## asplundhranger

*stihlboy*



stihlboy said:


>



how long is that bar?


----------



## 056 kid

52-4''?


----------



## Mr. Bow Saw

unclemoustache said:


> New saw with a few of my helpers.



Nice pic..


----------



## stihlboy

056 kid said:


> 52-4''?



64''


----------



## asplundhranger

*stihlboy*



stihlboy said:


> 64''



and that is on a 066? do you do any work or just have it for show?


----------



## stihlboy

asplundhranger said:


> and that is on a 066? do you do any work or just have it for show?



i ripped with it buried today and it did ok for wearing an 8 pin, it likes 7 better


----------



## Philbert

*Bike Saw*






Low carbon emissions.

Philbert


----------



## Tzed250

.








.


----------



## isaaccarlson

*here ya go.*

http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=119687&d=1262038339


----------



## Kwdog75

One of them...


----------



## Nogoingback

A good chunk of my collection.


----------



## TommySaw

Nogoingback said:


> A good chunk of my collection.



cool whay are the ones that look like recip. saws?:jawdrop:


----------



## leeha

Nice saws Nogoingback,
You even have a John Deere Twin
in there.


Lee


----------



## sachsmo

timberwolf said:


> Lets see them Photos, nothing but chainsaws and more chainsaws.
> 
> Here are a few TW ported saws ready to go cut some fire wood.
> 
> And a whole bunch of race chain.




mo modded 359

stock 5100


<a href="http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/2121886840104137097LsYzJf"><img src="http://inlinethumb56.webshots.com/44791/2121886840104137097S600x600Q85.jpg" alt="DSC02085"></a>

Either one, a good one saw plan................(yeah right)


----------



## robfromaz1977

Here is my saw collection so far. Got my 395XP and two 266's both SE models. Had my daughter asking to get her a saw so I found the Ryobi 10532for a good deal. Hoping to add a 372XP to the list shorly.


----------



## Nogoingback

leeha said:


> Nice saws Nogoingback,
> You even have a John Deere Twin
> in there.
> 
> 
> Lee



Yes sir. It was part of a package deal I couldn't pass up.

Two John Deeres for $30.


----------



## stihl sawing

Some really nice saws and collections guys. Thanks for sharing them with us.


----------



## Nogoingback

TommySaw said:


> cool whay are the ones that look like recip. saws?:jawdrop:


Those are Wright Blade saws. The link has a vid of the orange one in action.
http://www.arboristsite.com/showthread.php?p=1815010#post1815010


----------



## Meadow Beaver

I see you modded the muffler on that John Echo


----------



## Nogoingback

MMFaller39 said:


> I see you modded the muffler on that John Echo


 Yep. Didn't run it before modding so I can't say how much it gained but it runs good. Heavy for the size and doesn't rev high but I'm not picky.


----------



## Nogoingback

Been having fun seating the new rings after a fresh port job. 
Vintage 1982 Jonsereds 630.


----------



## parrisw

Nogoingback said:


> Been having fun seating the new rings after a fresh port job.
> Vintage 1982 Jonsereds 630.



I don't know about most on here. But I love going out in the snow in the woods, and even better to be sawing as well.


----------



## hwrdpromac7900

*Pics*

View attachment 119896

Power Mac 310
Pro Mac 610
Pro Mac 8200

I love Macs.


----------



## AKDriveSprocket

I lost or broke my last cup. This cup had flowers on it and could not have that.




Took me a could tries but I think it turned out all right.


----------



## Wildman1024

parrisw said:


> I don't know about most on here. But I love going out in the snow in the woods, and even better to be sawing as well.



yea deep purple should change their song to "Chips on the Snow & Fire in your Stove"


----------



## Fish

This was the "ONE"!!!!!!!!

Sorry....


----------



## AUSSIE1




----------



## Kwdog75

What happened to that poor saw??????:jawdrop:


----------



## Kwdog75

My 394xp, I love this saw!


----------



## wigglesworth

The one and only.......the Stihl 044!!











I need to update the pic. It been westernized since these pics.


----------



## 034avsuper

AUSSIE1 said:


>



What happened?


----------



## 034avsuper

wigglesworth said:


> The one and only.......the Stihl 044!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to update the pic. It been westernized since these pics.



Nice saw! Looks real clean. What size bar ya runnin?


----------



## AUSSIE1

Kwdog75 said:


> What happened to that poor saw??????:jawdrop:



She got crowned by a tree.

This is her now.











<object width="640" height="385"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/C2gqY5hZUGY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?color1=0x006699&amp;color2=0x54abd6"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/C2gqY5hZUGY&amp;hl=en_US&amp;fs=1?color1=0x006699&amp;color2=0x54abd6" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="640" height="385"></embed></object>



Kwdog75 said:


> My 394xp, I love this saw!



Yes the 394's and 395's are worth loving!


----------



## 034avsuper

Looks better now LOL. Thanks for the vid.


----------



## AUSSIE1

034avsuper said:


> Looks better now LOL. Thanks for the vid.



Yeah just a tad! 

Only just realized, I hadn't fitted the brake at that stage of the pic.


----------



## wigglesworth

034avsuper said:


> Nice saw! Looks real clean. What size bar ya runnin?



Its wearing a 25" at the moment.


----------



## parrisw

AUSSIE1 said:


> She got crowned by a tree.
> 
> This is her now.



That saw sure rips AL!! Is that the one with the bored carby?

I really want to do that to my 371.


----------



## AUSSIE1

wigglesworth said:


> The one and only.......the Stihl 044!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I need to update the pic. It been westernized since these pics.



What you talkin about Wiggs? They made more than one!


----------



## wigglesworth

AUSSIE1 said:


> What you talkin about Wiggs? They made more than one!



And its mine......ALL MINE!!!!!


----------



## AUSSIE1

parrisw said:


> That saw sure rips AL!! Is that the one with the bored carby?
> 
> I really want to do that to my 371.



Yeah mate. That carb had me pulling what's left of my hair out trying to work it's bug out only to find by pressurizing under water it had a pinhole! 
Works like a dream now though.


----------



## Zombiechopper

034avsuper said:


> What happened?



Death before dishonor!


----------



## BloodOnTheIce

Ok guys look only one Stihl, but 2 -266SE's, 254, 257, 262xp, 372xp, 3120xp, Stihl 064 parts saw.


----------



## parrisw

AUSSIE1 said:


> Yeah mate. That carb had me pulling what's left of my hair out trying to work it's bug out only to find by pressurizing under water it had a pinhole!
> Works like a dream now though.



Cool.


----------



## AUSSIE1

wigglesworth said:


> And its mine......ALL MINE!!!!!



Tis a nice lookin saw but!


----------



## polkat

and for my blended family :greenchainsaw:
http://www.arboristsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=142481&stc=1&d=1277950533


----------



## WesternSaw

*Aussie1*

Al you sure did a great job on that husky repair!
Lawrence


----------



## sefh3

BloodOnTheIce said:


> Ok guys look only one Stihl, but 2 -266SE's, 254, 257, 262xp, 372xp, 3120xp, Stihl 064 parts saw.



I was more concerned about the lonely Blue sitting on the bench..


----------



## chrisbird

*028 manuals*



Dibbs said:


> 028 WoodBoss 18 Inch Bar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My First ever saw. Dependable and solid little saw. It's because of how much I loved this saw that I bought all the rest!



Need manuals for my 028WB please. [email protected]


----------



## tmessenger

Under construction.


----------



## K7NUT

timberwolf said:


> Lets see them Photos, nothing but chainsaws and more chainsaws.

















OH CRAP! How did that "Cheesy" pic get in there!:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## sjp

STIHL LAND




'


----------



## STEVEGODSEYJR

K7
WOW that is one big azz log!!!! What is the diameter of that thing.....4 ft or so. Man oh man I wish we had trees here in IN to cut that were that big!!!! Steve


----------



## Wildman1024

I got a few saws


----------



## WesternSaw

*Nice Saws*

Great photos you fellas are putting up here.Keep up the good work.
Lawrence


----------



## Nardoo

Fresh from sitting for 25 years in a farm shed. All complete and running.


----------



## little possum

We have a couple runners 









CAD maybe?


----------



## OhioGregg

These are ALL Poulans. Unfortunately, there not all mine..






Gregg,


----------



## Guido Salvage

I have posted may of these before. Here is a collection of some of my saws at our local tractor show in September.






Here are my Poulan bow saws:






An older family portrait of some of my Poulans:






This is a load of saws Scooterbum gave me last summer.






Finally, my first CAD purchase that got me started on all this. Had all but 1 running within 2 hours.


----------



## Guido Salvage

Here are some of my individual saws. First up is the Homelite 540 I bought new in about 1991. It came with a 20" bar that I never used and now sports a 30" Total.






Nice original David Bradley that I got from the son of the original owner. I also got the owners guide with it.






Poulan 5200 bow saw:






A couple of Roper built Craftsman 3.7's:






Jonsered 910 with extra bars and ripping chain. This saw was set up to run on my Alaskan mill.


----------



## WesternSaw

*Guido Salvage*

Nice collection there Guido.
Lawrence


----------



## K7NUT

STEVEGODSEYJR said:


> K7
> WOW that is one big azz log!!!! What is the diameter of that thing.....4 ft or so. Man oh man I wish we had trees here in IN to cut that were that big!!!! Steve



Yes it is a B.A.L.! 5' in Diameter 
You can see all the pic's here...
http://www.mcallisterdrywall.com/Redfir.html

After seeing other guys pic's of there saws, I'm in ahh!:jawdrop:


----------



## Guido Salvage

petesoldsaw said:


> Nice collection there Guido.
> Lawrence



That is just the beginning.....


----------



## heimannm

Here's a group you won't see many boasting about, 600 Series McCulloch saws. All things considered they are heavy, loud, slow, dependable, and readily available. I got started collecting these quite unintentionally and decided to try to get them all for my older son. Not included in the photo is a recently acquired unit sold by Montgomery Wards with their color scheme and decals.

We are still looking for a 655 and the 600 Series edition Silver Eagle to round it out.







Pro Mac 5700, Eager Beaver, Timber Bear, 610, 650, and 605 on the ground

Mark


----------



## woodyman

Can't remember if I posted pics of this saw or not before.



Dolmar 7900 with 28" bar getting ready to fell a big red oak at the neighbors a couple weeks ago.


----------



## ckelp

time to play find the saws! 

here's what you have to find:





heres the puzzle





good luck


----------



## gmax

*Three Bambino's*


----------



## Fish

Fish said:


> After the fallout about her "off topic" turkey post, she got kind of pissed off,
> and started saying crude things about Canadians, in general.
> 
> But keep in mind, she is just a stupid cat............
> 
> What she said about Pioneer chainsaws, does not reflect my personal
> views.......................
> 
> 
> Thank GOODNESS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Just to update.....

Tink has left the Chainsaw industry and has started up a "Pest Control" company, she is not impressed by the "Turtleman" and thinks that he is 
too liberal and softhearted.........

View attachment 275528


----------



## SS Sniper

nikocker said:


> I call them Thunder and Lightnin'
> 
> Al



that's a damn nice setup man!


----------



## RiverRocket

SS Sniper said:


> that's a damn nice setup man!


:agree2: Nice Combo..


----------



## dakotalawdog




----------



## super029D

Looking at all the saws here I know exactly why I have caught the bug to find and try and fix some of the older model Stihls. I just picked up a nice looking 028 Super AV EQ off a guy for 30 bucks. Yep, my wife is ready to KILL me! I need some assistance please, looking for the IPL and with the web page still reeling from the nasty Redax hack I can't do a proper search. I know someone has probably posted this already so please forgive me for double, or triple tapping this request>:redface:
I just finished with my Dad's 025 and it turned out pretty good. Not bad for a full time Army guy looking for a hobby! Thanks in advance to the unselfish guys who always seem to respond. I promise to post pre and post pictures!

:greenchainsaw:


----------



## Philbert

Try doing a Google search for 'Arboristsite IPL STIHL 028'

Philbert


----------



## J.Walker

gmax said:


>




I like!!!!!!


----------



## johnwalt

MCW said:


> I just got back from a bit of a working holiday to a mate's place in Tasmania (Australia).
> He wanted a fair few trees cleared as a fire break after seeing what happened with the Victorian Bushfires. These were mainly Pine, Wattle, Stringybark, and a few Bluegums. Unfortunately the ideal saw for most of these would have been my 7900 with a 32" bar but it was getting fixed so only had my 3120XP and 5100-S. Probably around 90% of the cutting I did was with the 3120. Needless to say I was well and truly worn out by the end of the week. My forearms diameter is rapidly overtaking my biceps. I really don't care if I don't touch the thing again for a few months...
> My mate has an 029 with a 20" bar but isn't confident enough to fell some of the larger trees.
> Although I'd spent a reasonable amount of time on my 3120 I learnt a whole new level of respect for her after running over 70 litres of fuel through it in 5 days. One thing I realised is that they use a LOT of fuel  , and the second thing was not to get in its way when flush cutting stumps. I had it kick back pretty violently and caught the handle in my left thigh and left, um, you know what. It launched me for a few metres where gravity took over and I ended up about 10 meters down into a dry creek bed holding my crotch in the foetal position hoping that my still idling Husky with 42" buried wasn't going to pop out and land on me. I ended up with a bruise the size of a baseball on my leg but thankfully should still be able to bare children.
> Have attached a few photos and will attach a video of a big 4 foot pine I dropped once its uploaded to Youtube...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These massive pine logs were felled a couple of years back by a guy from a local mill. He was meant to come back and get the logs but never returned. I cut them up with the 3120 and 60" bar so a local guy with a 5 tonne excavator could roll them into a creek bed so they'd rot away. There were two pines - one had a trunk about 5 foot and the other near 7 foot. Also had to be very careful that none of the cut pieces rolled off down the very steep hill and took out my mate's fire fighting water tank!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Note burnt up .404" sprocket tip. It gave up completely shortly after and siezed solid. I used a 36" GB Hard Nose after that plus 42" and 60".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I box cut this Bluegum after a plunge cut to check for rot. It had both rot and some fire damage from bushfires that ravaged the area in the early 60's. This wood is very, very hard - and damn heavy. This one log yielded around 4 tonne of firewood as it had snapped off about 20' off the ground. Came down with one big thump. Husky is wearing a 42" bar that I changed from .404" to 3/8" and was running non skip Carlton semi chisel.


how many acres does your mate have?


----------



## MCW

johnwalt said:


> how many acres does your mate have?



Hi John.
I just saw this as Arboristsite hasn't been sending me updates when somebody replies.
As far as my mate in Tassie goes he sold that property and his house a few years back now and has moved to Kingston just south of Hobart.
Bit of a shame but his wife didn't really get used to country life unfortunately after spending her life in Perth so he ended selling it to a police officer I believe.
Bloody nice property and right up his alley. He had 140 acres but it seemed like 2,000 acres when you were in the forest 
Matt


----------



## austin11235

I'm looking for a Stihl 044 and a Stihl 260 diagram. Thanks!


----------



## mojo jojo

It`s getting crowded


----------



## link

Echo 280/360 mod, Dolmar 5105, Stihl 241cm. Basically all that I need and then some.


----------



## link

Thats for my firewood. For milling; 380/372/460 copy cat.
Have a good one...


----------



## 501Maico

An 041 points ignition Farm Boss that I picked up from a friend. He bought it new but said that it was too heavy for him so it sat in the shed after one use until 2014. A very dull chain and burn spots on the bar though??
I went to start it but it wouldn't go past TDC even though it spun free with no plug. I removed the starter and still couldn't get it past TDC with a socket on the flywheel nut, to the point that I was afraid of stripping or breaking something. I also tried holding the ratchet for about 3 minutes in a very compressed state but it still wouldn't move any. My thoughts were that the rings were gunked up and making a perfect seal but I have never seen anything like this. So I propped the saw, bar down, closed the ports with the piston, and poured fuel in the plug hole. Every few days I would drain the fuel and try to pull it over with the same results. BTW the fuel level never went down enough to see a difference. Around 2 or 3 weeks later I was finally able to start the saw. I still use it every so often but I'm careful to make sure it doesn't get scratched up.


----------



## Pepster

501Maico said:


> An 041 points ignition Farm Boss that I picked up from a friend. He bought it new but said that it was too heavy for him so it sat in the shed after one use until 2014. A very dull chain and burn spots on the bar though??
> I went to start it but it wouldn't go past TDC even though it spun free with no plug. I removed the starter and still couldn't get it past TDC with a socket on the flywheel nut, to the point that I was afraid of stripping or breaking something. I also tried holding the ratchet for about 3 minutes in a very compressed state but it still wouldn't move any. My thoughts were that the rings were gunked up and making a perfect seal but I have never seen anything like this. So I propped the saw, bar down, closed the ports with the piston, and poured fuel in the plug hole. Every few days I would drain the fuel and try to pull it over with the same results. BTW the fuel level never went down enough to see a difference. Around 2 or 3 weeks later I was finally able to start the saw. I still use it every so often but I'm careful to make sure it doesn't get scratched up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 988623
> View attachment 988624
> View attachment 988625


Man, that is a very clean 041!


----------



## Pepster

One of my favorites...
Shinny 695 (68cc).
It lived its life with me wearing a 24" bar & pulled it like a BOSS!
Bought a 272xp & decided to drop the 695 down to 20" bar.
I haven't used it since, but I know its gonna be a fun saw with a 20"!


----------



## isawben

One of my nicest saws, a Homelite SEZ automatic. It was $40 from a guy who bought it and used it once and came w/ a brand new NOS bar, and case.


----------



## Pepster

Husky 272xp full wrap (HD air filter) with 24" bar.


----------



## Pepster

This is the saw I use the most (I've owned that particular one for 20 years no issues gave $75 for it).
Craftsman 3.3 (Poulan 3300) 54cc, 18".
I own 2.
I gave $10 for one as a "parts saw" @ a pawnshop & changed fuel lines & got it running.

I cut 18 Rick's of wood with that $10 saw (wore a brand new Oregon bar out).
It needs a carb kit now.

PS: I leave the chain loose when not using to save on the PTO bearing, its 27 years old & never had a issue in the 20 years I've owned it.


----------



## Pepster

Burning some brush today with my yard saw...


This is a surprisingly good saw!
Not a killer saw, but it has been a 100% reliable saw since I bought it almost a year ago for $10.
I've used the hell out of it and refuses to not start regardless of temps/conditions.

I bought it missing the carb & I SWEAR I was at a pawnshop one day looking for some sockets & there was the very carb I needed in the socket bin!
Crazy good chrome bore saw so far!
Surprisingly good torque for a 42cc saw!

I put a new carb gasket & fuel lines.
14" bar, Stihl yellow chisel chain.
It has beat my expectations (it will bury the 14" bar in seasoned Oak).


----------



## Parkerpusher

Pepster said:


> Burning some brush today with my yard saw...
> View attachment 988705
> 
> This is a surprisingly good saw!
> Not a killer saw, but it has been a 100% reliable saw since I bought it almost a year ago for $10.
> I've used the hell out of it and refuses to not start regardless of temps/conditions.
> 
> I bought it missing the carb & I SWEAR I was at a pawnshop one day looking for some sockets & there was the very carb I needed in the socket bin!
> Crazy good chrome bore saw so far!
> Surprisingly good torque for a 42cc saw!
> I put a new carb gasket & fuel lines.
> 14" bar, Stihl yellow chisel chain.
> It has beat my expectations (it will bury the 14" bar in seasoned Oak).


Sounds like that saw has some good luck, it’s a keeper!


----------



## Parkerpusher

501Maico said:


> An 041 points ignition Farm Boss that I picked up from a friend. He bought it new but said that it was too heavy for him so it sat in the shed after one use until 2014. A very dull chain and burn spots on the bar though??
> I went to start it but it wouldn't go past TDC even though it spun free with no plug. I removed the starter and still couldn't get it past TDC with a socket on the flywheel nut, to the point that I was afraid of stripping or breaking something. I also tried holding the ratchet for about 3 minutes in a very compressed state but it still wouldn't move any. My thoughts were that the rings were gunked up and making a perfect seal but I have never seen anything like this. So I propped the saw, bar down, closed the ports with the piston, and poured fuel in the plug hole. Every few days I would drain the fuel and try to pull it over with the same results. BTW the fuel level never went down enough to see a difference. Around 2 or 3 weeks later I was finally able to start the saw. I still use it every so often but I'm careful to make sure it doesn't get scratched up.
> 
> 
> View attachment 988623
> View attachment 988624
> View attachment 988625


I would be proud to own that saw it’s beautiful!


----------



## Pepster

Homelite Little Red XL.
I've owned this saw for 15-20 years..
It's been a very reliable saw.
Cuts above its pay grade (only 33cc).


----------



## Sierra_rider

Finally got all my saws in one spot for a photo:


----------



## Pepster

Sierra_rider said:


> Finally got all my saws in one spot for a photo:
> View attachment 988722


Hell to tha YEAH!


----------



## Pepster

Careful, those 2 huskies are liable to start breeding!
3?


----------



## Sierra_rider

Pepster said:


> Careful, those 2 huskies are liable to start breeding!
> 3?


Actually, I only used to own 2 Stihls and had 3 Huskies...and look what happened lol.


----------



## Czed

Stumpshot ported 266


----------



## Czed

Ported 272


----------



## Czed

Here's a few of my favorites






Beaglebriar ported 2172 
2 zoo city ported 372s 
Stock 288xp lite my brother's last falling saw he retired after 40 year's cutting timber I need an oem clutch cover for it. 
Stock 266xp 
Zoo city saws ported 272 
Stumpshot ported 266xp and a stumpshot ported 268xp and a me ported 272xp


----------



## cary911

Same ole .. 
The 462's weight though!. The 500, I was allegedly 2nd on a year & a half wait list. Went up to kindly say No Thanks, & ended up taking it. The scalp prices on Ebay were/are degrading. Some one had 288xp's for sale on Ebay...


----------

